# Google Nexus 4 Owners Club



## cavallino

Nexus 4 16gb....dead stock nothing to improve upon.


----------



## Scott1541

Yay, the first poster that isn't me


----------



## itznfb

Nexus 4 16GB on T-Mobile $30/mo
Stock ROM/Kernel
Unlocked BL
Rooted

I love this phone. There isn't much else to say about it.


----------



## Scott1541

I think I'm just going to put ROM, Kernel and if it's rooted on the owners list to keep it fairly simple, otherwise it might get a bit complicated if I start putting everything else on there too.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I'd be in the club if LG still made the Nexus 4...


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> I'd be in the club if LG still made the Nexus 4...


They are still making them. The rumours about LG stopping production are apparently false. http://www.mobilemag.com/2013/01/15/lg-nexus-4-production-continues/


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Hmm, good news if it's true.


----------



## Scott1541

Random screenshot...


----------



## dklimitless

16 GB Mako








Stock ROM
Was on Franco's kernel r34 before but switched to stock a few hours ago to test some issues
Carrier: Straight-talk (T-mo) for $45/mo.

Waiting for 4.2.2 to bring us some more love

Using up the 16GB fast, but it is a damn sexy phone lol


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> 16 GB Mako
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock ROM
> Was on Franco's kernel r34 before but switched to stock a few hours ago to test some issues
> Carrier: Straight-talk (T-mo) for $45/mo.
> 
> Waiting for 4.2.2 to bring us some more love
> 
> Using up the 16GB fast, but it is a damn sexy phone lol


I'll just put you as stock for now then


----------



## dajposkakac

16gb
Rasbeanjelly rom with the Trinity Four kernel
got it from the playstore and it arrived on 19dec


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> 16gb
> Rasbeanjelly rom with the Trinity Four kernel
> got it from the playstore and it arrived on 19dec


Added









Mine came on the 7th of December, but it was my christmas present so I had to wait


----------



## itznfb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine came on the 7th of December, but it was my christmas present so I had to wait


I'm on my 2nd one =\
I got my first one ordered in the first 5 minutes. Used it for a few days. Was utterly disappointed in T-Mobile and AT&T service. Sold it. Regretted selling it. Got my 2nd one on the 2nd release day within the first 5 minutes and I've been using that one since then. T-Mobile coverage is just so crappy so I've still be carrying my VZW phone as well.


----------



## zephiK

Add me!

16GB. CM10.1 Jellybro using Franco Kernel r34.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itznfb*
> 
> I'm on my 2nd one =\
> I got my first one ordered in the first 5 minutes. Used it for a few days. Was utterly disappointed in T-Mobile and AT&T service. Sold it. Regretted selling it. Got my 2nd one on the 2nd release day within the first 5 minutes and I've been using that one since then. T-Mobile coverage is just so crappy so I've still be carrying my VZW phone as well.


If only LG included CDMA support, but I guess they were limited to what features they could include due to cost and also the fact that they pretty much based it on the Optimus G, so it can't really have any features that that doesn't have
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephiK*
> 
> Add me!
> 
> 16GB. CM10.1 Jellybro using Franco Kernel r34.


Added


----------



## zephiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> If only LG included CDMA support, but I guess they were limited to what features they could include due to cost and also the fact that they pretty much based it on the Optimus G, so it can't really have any features that that doesn't have
> Added


Thank you thank you







and if anyone needs helps unlocking their bootloader or whatever related questions. Feel free to PM me, I'll be more than happy to help you as well


----------



## CarFreak302

Well, my N4 just died on me. I was at a friend's house last night and she handed it back to me when it did the 4% battery chirp and the battery died later. I figured NBD, I'll just charge at home. It's been plugged in for a few hours now and it is still dead as a door nail. Even trying to hard reset it did nothing. Now I have to call CS and hope they can send me a 16GB replacement.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Owner here. Running Cyanogenmod 10.1 and faux123 kernel.

Might add that this phone is awesome!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> Well, my N4 just died on me. I was at a friend's house last night and she handed it back to me when it did the 4% battery chirp and the battery died later. I figured NBD, I'll just charge at home. It's been plugged in for a few hours now and it is still dead as a door nail. Even trying to hard reset it did nothing. Now I have to call CS and hope they can send me a 16GB replacement.


Well that's not good, I hope you get a replacement. That's one of the things I'm concerned about, my Nexus 4 dying and being unable to flash it back to stock and Google refusing to replace it. Although I guess if it is dead they'll never know anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Owner here. Running Cyanogenmod 10.1 and faux123 kernel.
> 
> Might add that this phone is awesome!


What version do you have? I've assumed you have a 16GB and put you on that list as no one seems to be bothered with the 8GB.


----------



## CarFreak302

I never loaded any ROMs on it, so even if they get it working that wouldn't be an issue. I've only found reference to one other occurrence of this happening...I just really hope I get a replacement or I am going to be seriously bummed to switch back to my 3GS.


----------



## Scott1541

If anything happens to mine (touch wood), or it needs to go back I haven't got a decent replacement now as I've just sold my iPhone 4, so I'd have to go back to my old K610i.

The only problem with mine is the buzzing speaker issue, and if it gets to the point where I can hear it without having my ear right next to it it's being RMA'd, otherwise I can't be bothered.


----------



## Dr.m0x

I have the 16gb version. Sorry forgot to mention.


----------



## CarFreak302

Got home from work today getting ready to call Google with the bad news. Figured I'd try and boot it one more time, it did! I had it plugged in all day and it wasn't charging as it only had 5% when I turned it on, but it is charging now. I will never let my battery run out again....hopefully.


----------



## kow_ciller

Guess I'm the only one with an 8gb version









The space isn't really an issue for me. Couple games and I just stream all my music.

Stock rom over $45/month straight talk ATT sim.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> Got home from work today getting ready to call Google with the bad news. Figured I'd try and boot it one more time, it did! I had it plugged in all day and it wasn't charging as it only had 5% when I turned it on, but it is charging now. I will never let my battery run out again....hopefully.


That's strange. My mum's Samsung Galaxy Ace is a bit like that, it won't turn on while charging, and sometimes it won't turn straight away after charging either, it will turn on eventually though after a few attempts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kow_ciller*
> 
> Guess I'm the only one with an 8gb version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The space isn't really an issue for me. Couple games and I just stream all my music.
> 
> Stock rom over $45/month straight talk ATT sim.


Added, the first 8GB owner


----------



## CarFreak302

Oh, I have the 16GB N4 with the vanilla OS by the way. Would love an add


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Been using the 8 GB it arrives a week after launch. Best phone I've evered owned. I no reason to use roms on this


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Been using the 8 GB it arrives a week after launch. Best phone I've evered owned. I no reason to use roms on this


Added









So your battery life is alright then? I think that's one of the main reasons why people flash custom ROMs and kernels, it's one of the major reasons why I did it.


----------



## CarFreak302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> So your battery life is alright then? I think that's one of the main reasons why people flash custom ROMs and kernels, it's one of the major reasons why I did it.


If that was directed at me, how do the custom ROMs and kernels affect the battery? This is my first Android phone, so I am a bit confused on how it would make a big difference.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your battery life is alright then? I think that's one of the main reasons why people flash custom ROMs and kernels, it's one of the major reasons why I did it.


Battery is fine for me. I move between chargers. Desk to the car to the work and back for the most part. When I'm not iits good for the day.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Battery is fine for me. I move between chargers. Desk to the car to the work and back for the most part. When I'm not iits good for the day.


I'm not a huge fan of having my phone on charge all the time







I usually get through 2 days with 3-4 hours screen time, which is slightly worse than my old iPhone 4 but maybe above average for an android phone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> If that was directed at me, how do the custom ROMs and kernels affect the battery? This is my first Android phone, so I am a bit confused on how it would make a big difference.


No it wasn't really directed at you but custom ROMs and Kernels do seem to have a positive effect if battery life. I'm not too sure how as this is my first android phone too, but I can only assume it reduces the power consumption of certain components. With a custom ROM and Kernel I get similar battery life to what I was getting with it stock and using a battery saving app like juice defender. Now with the custom ROM and Kernel and using the battery saving app I get even better battery life


----------



## cavallino

If I am out most of the day with lots of texting and no talk time I usually use about ~40-45%. I just charge it every night though just to be safe


----------



## Koehler

The LG Nexus 4 is suprisingly the best smartphone in terms for quality and price. The build quality is superb and the fact that it features a Snapdragon S4 Pro right now (instead of later) makes it even more attractive for purchase now.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The LG Nexus 4 is suprisingly the best smartphone in terms for quality and price. The build quality is superb and the fact that it features a Snapdragon S4 Pro right now (instead of later) makes it even more attractive for purchase now.


I guess it's a bit more popular in countries that don't sell the international version of the SGS III, or countries where its hard to get hold of. So far the only Nexus 4 I've seen in real life is my own, I've never seen another one and don't know of anyone else who has one.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I guess it's a bit more popular in countries that don't sell the international version of the SGS III, or countries where its hard to get hold of. So far the only Nexus 4 I've seen in real life is my own, I've never seen another one and don't know of anyone else who has one.


It would be popular EVERYWHERE if Google got enough out. If they get more out next gen then I should be on Any GSM carrier and be ready by the truck load unlocked.


----------



## Kanalplus

Since this is Owners club i'll shoot here straight away. I'm in the market for a new phone (replacing HTC HD2) and i'm really set on buying Nexus 4 but the thing that concerns me is it's battery life. i hear most of my friends complain about it and that it doesn't even last through the day (usually calling and mail checking).

I do 2-3h talking daily, around 30 sms and 2 hours of web browsing (refreshing OCN home page at work when i can lol). Will N4 be sufficient or should i go for something else. (with my current phone i deal with chrger several times a day)

the other otions are Lumia 920 and SG note 2.
thoughts

Ty a bunch!


----------



## itznfb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanalplus*
> 
> Since this is Owners club i'll shoot here straight away. I'm in the market for a new phone (replacing HTC HD2) and i'm really set on buying Nexus 4 but the thing that concerns me is it's battery life. i hear most of my friends complain about it and that it doesn't even last through the day (usually calling and mail checking).
> 
> I do 2-3h talking daily, around 30 sms and 2 hours of web browsing (refreshing OCN home page at work when i can lol). Will N4 be sufficient or should i go for something else. (with my current phone i deal with chrger several times a day)
> 
> the other otions are Lumia 920 and SG note 2.
> thoughts
> 
> Ty a bunch!


I don't have any issues with the battery. I typically get 3.5 ~ 4 hours of screen on time. If you like tinkering with your phone you'll hate the Lumia. The Note II will probably give you the best battery life and overall experience.


----------



## Kanalplus

Generally i'd go for note 2 straght away but that "sweet" thing is just too big for me and in most cases i have to use both hands even for typing simple sms and that's quite annoying and frustrating.. also my wife said i look funny. I had it for a test run for 5 days.

I'll grab Nexus 4 (i'll have to wait 5 weeks for it since it's not available in my country) and see how it does. IMHO i just can't go wrong with that price/performance ratio.

p.s. also found suitable XDA case for it lol


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanalplus*
> 
> Since this is Owners club i'll shoot here straight away. I'm in the market for a new phone (replacing HTC HD2) and i'm really set on buying Nexus 4 but the thing that concerns me is it's battery life. i hear most of my friends complain about it and that it doesn't even last through the day (usually calling and mail checking).
> 
> I do 2-3h talking daily, around 30 sms and 2 hours of web browsing (refreshing OCN home page at work when i can lol). Will N4 be sufficient or should i go for something else. (with my current phone i deal with chrger several times a day)
> 
> the other otions are Lumia 920 and SG note 2.
> thoughts
> 
> Ty a bunch!


I'm sure it will last you at least a day. I do quite a bit of email checking, message sending and about an hour of web browsing per day (maybe more) and It usually lasts me 1 day 15-20 hours, with a total of 3-4 hours screen time. I've noticed 3G will really take it's toll on the battery though, my battery has gone down 25% in 6 hours today with only 30 minutes of usage. Although from the mobile signal bar in the battery settings I can see I was it a fairly bad signal area for around 3 of those hours.


----------



## Kanalplus

Not too worried about signal as my work place is quite covered. I really hope i wont have to charge it like i do my HD2 during work hours (06:00-15:00)
Anyway i think i'm set on buying it as my buddy said that he's getting way more life out of it than he got from his ip4s. (wife onws ip4s)

I hope i'll be joining the Club in 5-6 weeks (no love for croatia/slovenia yet)

Thanks


----------



## Koehler

What do you guys think of the Snapdragon S4 Pro CPU? Do you get any lag?


----------



## Scott1541

I haven't noticed any lag what so ever, but then again I don't game on my phone that much. If I do play a game I'll usually be playing something like angry birds, not exactly very taxing


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What do you guys think of the Snapdragon S4 Pro CPU? Do you get any lag?


I'm running
Sony Liveveiw
Bluetooth
Wifi
WO MIC
SoundWire
Tethering

All while playing Angry birds.

Lag just is not there


----------



## Scott1541

I've realised I've got a battery drain issue at the minute, I've only been getting half the normal battery life I was getting last week and I don't know what's causing it.







Right now I'm going change whatever version of the franco kernel I'm using to r53. If that has no effect I'm going reset it as it has to be software related.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I'm running
> Sony Liveveiw
> Bluetooth
> Wifi
> WO MIC
> SoundWire
> Tethering
> 
> All while playing Angry birds.
> 
> Lag just is not there


Impressive







.

Amazing how the Nexus 4 is affordable yet one of the best phones on the market with excellent build quality.

The only bad this is the non-removable battery. But I guess this appeals to people who like unibody smartphones.


----------



## Stevo

I got my Nexus 4 beginning of January. It replaced my old Nexus S and I will have to give it to LG for making it solid. I'm very impressed with it and no issues. Battery life is not a issue with me because at work I'm able to charge it.

I did root it but still running stock ROM. I have tried the LTE on it but seems to break other functions of the phone so I just left it off.

I have the 16GB and for a phone its more then enough for me.


----------



## Scott1541

I've just ordered a case for my Nexus 4 as I've noticed the back is getting a little scratched up and that's not good as I usually like to have a phone for a couple of years and then sell it on.

If anyone is interested what I've ordered then it's the last one in this post, It should come in black too just like the one pictured.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> I got my Nexus 4 beginning of January. It replaced my old Nexus S and I will have to give it to LG for making it solid. I'm very impressed with it and no issues. Battery life is not a issue with me because at work I'm able to charge it.
> 
> I did root it but still running stock ROM. I have tried the LTE on it but seems to break other functions of the phone so I just left it off.
> 
> I have the 16GB and for a phone its more then enough for me.


Added


----------



## Stevo

I got a Rearth Ringke case. I like it. I did get a Rearth cover screen but it didn't cover the whole screen which I find weird. I'm not a fan of cover protection anyway.


----------



## Kane2207

I have one, 16GB stock unrooted (atm).

Awesome phone, best Nexus I've owned yet


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Nexus 4 8GB.
Flashed Rotted Stock ROM + Franco Kernel.
Had Galaxy Nexus before. Thing i like about the phone is the quality feel but it does not mean it better build. First one broke back glass in 3rd day, got a free replacement from Google.
I love the battery life. Even when using it it drains normally. GNex would drain like a pig.
I would have liked a more calibrated screen. Miss the rich color of the GNexs


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> I got a Rearth Ringke case. I like it. I did get a Rearth cover screen but it didn't cover the whole screen which I find weird. I'm not a fan of cover protection anyway.


Those cases look nice, and I like cases that aren't too bulky but I'd have to pay £10 to buy one and about £8 for shipping to the UK as I can't see anywhere that sells them in the UK. The Nilkin one I ordered was only £5, but I've got to wait 2-4 weeks as it's shipping from China. The last time I got something from China it took near enough 6 weeks to come though so it could be longer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> x


Added you both


----------



## knightsilver

Anyone with an ATT GoPhone(no data) sim with their Nexus4???????????????

Ive been looking at the Nexus7 for the wife, but been wanting a smartphone for myself. I dont live on data, got wifi most of where I roam.....

Thanks,

KS


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Anyone with an ATT GoPhone(no data) sim with their Nexus4???????????????
> 
> Ive been looking at the Nexus7 for the wife, but been wanting a smartphone for myself. I dont live on data, got wifi most of where I roam.....


Don't have a Nexus 4 but ATT GoPhone (Pay As You Go $0.10/min) works perfectly fine on its predecessors (Samsung Nexus S and Galaxy Nexus).


----------



## Scott1541

Guys apparently the Nexus 4 is back in stock on the play store in the US and Germany, and may come back in stock in the UK tomorrow.

If you want to pick one up keep checking


----------



## zephiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Guys apparently the Nexus 4 is back in stock on the play store in the US and Germany, and may come back in stock in the UK tomorrow.
> 
> If you want to pick one up keep checking


bumper in stock too if people were waiting on that
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_4_Bumper_Black?id=nexus_4_bumper_black&feature=accessories#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDExMSwiZGV2aWNlLW5leHVzXzRfYnVtcGVyX2JsYWNrIl0.


----------



## sixor

oh great

can´t buy from venezuela

thanks a lot google


----------



## djriful

=D


----------



## sixor

Shipping Status Quantity Item Price
Estimated Ship:
1-2 weeks 1 Nexus 4 (16GB) $349.00
Shipping: $13.99
Tax: $24.43
Total: $387.42


----------



## twerk

Available in the UK now guys







Shipped within 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Available in the UK now guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped within 1-2 weeks.


You've put your Nexus 4 in your sig.....


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> You've put your Nexus 4 in your sig.....


Haha







I WANT IT NOW


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT IT NOW


That was a quick reply


----------



## IRO-Bot

I want one but TMobile service is crappy in my area. Even though where I'm at is where the headquarters of TMobile is lol.


----------



## zephiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> I want one but TMobile service is crappy in my area. Even though where I'm at is where the headquarters of TMobile is lol.


Use it on AT&T. It comes unlocked.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Ordered mine on Jan 29 and got it today!


----------



## djriful

Got an email from Google! Wow, I thought I had to wait till Feb 13 to ship out.

Quote:


> Thank you.
> Great news! Your order on Google Play has shipped. Track the status of your package ########################. Note that it may take 24 hours for your tracking number to return any information.


Now checking over the google store page, 8GB has been update to ship in 3-4 weeks and the 16GB is now 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Marin

Looks like I'm going to be seeing which is better to daily, the Lumia 920 or this. This shall be interesting.


----------



## sixor

orderer mine on 29 too, waiting is killing meeeeeeeee


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> orderer mine on 29 too, waiting is killing meeeeeeeee


Don't worry, you'll get it eventually


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> orderer mine on 29 too, waiting is killing meeeeeeeee


Mine is arriving on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## sixor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Mine is arriving on Wednesday afternoon.


noooooooooooooooooo

my order has not been updated

do they send you an email???


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> noooooooooooooooooo
> 
> my order has not been updated
> 
> do they send you an email???


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Its carry even after 3 months the stock still not that good. My Nexus 4 is already old now







.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Its carry even after 3 months the stock still not that good. My Nexus 4 is already old now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


/sadpanda


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Its carry even after 3 months the stock still not that good. My Nexus 4 is already old now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It may be old in technology terms but it's still one of the best android phones available (or not available







) at the minute IMO. The only phones I can think of with a similar spec at the minute are the Samsung GS3 (quad version), HTC One X/X+ and of course the LG Optimus G, plus these devices are a lot more expensive









No doubt the Nexus 4 is still going to compete with the next generation of smartphones too.


----------



## Riggs.

Ordered on the 31st, no shipping confirmation yet. I get excited at every vibration of my phone, only to be let down. :/ I think it may just b that im excited to rid myself of my windows potato 7 phone I've had for 3 years.

Sent from my LG-C900 using Board Express


----------



## michintom

Just ordered mine yesterday night. It was 1~2 weeks shipping time yesterday but now it says 3~4 weeks. Hopefully I get it sooner


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Just ordered mine yesterday night. It was 1~2 weeks shipping time yesterday but now it says 3~4 weeks. Hopefully I get it sooner


If you ordered when it said 1-2 weeks you should get it within that time frame, probably more like 1 week. 3-4 weeks would only be for people ordering at that point in time, although Google's shipping estimates really don't seem all that accurate based on what I've seen on various websites.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riggs.*
> 
> Ordered on the 31st, no shipping confirmation yet. I get excited at every vibration of my phone, only to be let down. :/ I think it may just b that im excited to rid myself of my windows potato 7 phone I've had for 3 years.
> 
> Sent from my LG-C900 using Board Express


Any orders on Jan 30+ are cut off day. You have to wait 1-3 weeks. Ordered mine on 29th, tomorrow is the DAY!


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> If you ordered when it said 1-2 weeks you should get it within that time frame, probably more like 1 week. 3-4 weeks would only be for people ordering at that point in time, although Google's shipping estimates really don't seem all that accurate based on what I've seen on various websites.


Just woke up and checked my e-mails. Nothing from google yet








This wait is killing me.....


----------



## sixor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Just woke up and checked my e-mails. Nothing from google yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wait is killing me.....


i orderer 29, still waiting for any sort of email or order update

google hates me, i know it


----------



## Scott1541

I just got home to find a nice surprise awaiting me on the floor, my Nillkin case









It's a nice case and doesn't add too much depth to the phone and comes with a screen protector and cleaning cloth







The only thing that disappoints me is that it isn't very rubbery and it can still slide around on surfaces, although not as much as without any case.


----------



## djriful

I'm checking the tracker almost every hour. This is killing me!


----------



## Marin

What... what's dis...



http://imgur.com/NLMncya


----------



## jhotmann21

Got mine last friday. 8GB running Parandoid Android and Faux's kernel. Loving it so far!


----------



## twerk

Add me to the list please!








I have a 16GB Nexus 4 currently running stock kernel and ROM.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhotmann21*
> 
> Got mine last friday. 8GB running Parandoid Android and Faux's kernel. Loving it so far!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Add me to the list please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 16GB Nexus 4 currently running stock kernel and ROM.


Both added


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhotmann21*
> 
> Got mine last friday. 8GB running Parandoid Android and Faux's kernel. Loving it so far!


What is Parandoid Android?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What is Parandoid Android?


http://www.paranoid-rom.com/


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What is Parandoid Android?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2020336













16GB ordered back in november, got it december


----------



## Riggs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Any orders on Jan 30+ are cut off day. You have to wait 1-3 weeks. Ordered mine on 29th, tomorrow is the DAY!


That's funny, because I'm getting it tomorrow. Got my email the day after that post, today. It will be here by end of day tomorrow.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> http://www.paranoid-rom.com/


Lol please explain what are all those custom firmware or OS? cyanogenmod?

I'm an iOS user... I know don't know much about android. I'm about to be free from a dictated OS *cough* Apple.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Lol please explain what are all those custom firmware or OS? cyanogenmod?
> 
> I'm an iOS user... I know don't know much about android. I'm about to be free from a dictated OS *cough* Apple.


If someone says stock it usually means stock (came with the phone or vanilla). For example Stock 4.2.1 = Jelly bean. If someone makes a ROM for it, you label it ROM 4.2.1 so its a modification/customization of the original OS from google.

AOSP = Android Open Source Project are ones like Cyanogenmod, AOKP and Paranoid Android where they build based off of the source and is usually constantly updated/tweaked by devs etc...

So does having AOSP mean you dont get jelly bean? naw, Cyanogenmod is an example where they build from ground up where they aim for security and stability. CM 9 = Ice Cream Sandwich, CM10 = Jelly bean and CM10.1 Jelly bean 4.2.1.

So you either have Stock -> ROMs then you have AOSP -> CM/AOKP/PA etc.. and then other people can customize those or take the best from each and put it into another version. Thats why you see so many devs working on so many different versions of the OS because they put their own customizations and tweaks and its for the user to decide which one best fit them.









http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1912 it may seem chaotic but if you read each title they will each make sense


----------



## djriful

So this is like installing Ubuntu and wiping out Windows.

But other than customization, what are the real useful advantage? Like tethering? Able to run apps which isn't from Google Play?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So this is like installing Ubuntu and wiping out Windows.
> 
> But other than customization, what are the real useful advantage? Like tethering? Able to run apps which isn't from Google Play?


Well kinda sorta but you still have the same OS per say. One is made by the Google and they release the source to AOSP and then devs create it from ground up and tweak/change things.

You still have an Android based OS and you can already run apps without it coming from Google Play regardless, all you would need to do is untick an option in settings to allow app installation from unknown source









Right out of the box you technically don't need to do anything to change/customize the UI and stuff. The only time you would need to "root" the phone is if you're going to do system changes and some apps may need this option. When it comes down to that you will need to learn how to unlock the bootloader and root the phone (liteally takes 10min>).

If you want tethering that comes stock with the phone, just set up the phone as a hotspot and you can have devices/phones/comps connect to your phone.









My friend... being able to customize anything will set you free








http://www.overclock.net/t/800426/show-your-android-home-screen/2520#post_19223058


----------



## Chobbit

Nexus 4 16GB
Stock everything so far

Sign me up, I had a nexus stock checker running every minute on my old S2 and when they were in stock in the UK last wednesday; 30 seconds later I had it purchased and with me on the Friday









Love this phone though I do have some issues I'm hoping are teething problems. Also looking for ways of improving functionality.

17900 Antutu score is about 40% better than my S2 and 3000 points more than my friend S3 which is phonomonal. It runs with better frames in tests such as 'Citadel' and 'GPU Mark' at higher resolutions.

However is anyone else having issues running Youtube on this phone? it always seems too freeze videos, stop buffering and crash the app. I've sent a bug report but not head anything


----------



## djriful

This is like Christmas today! It just arrived this morning!

16GB Nexus 4


----------



## djriful

Holy wow... Nexus 4 is thinner than my iPhone 4 but I'm not sure if it is thinner than iPhone 5 (and I don't care about IP5 lol).

Do you guys remove the back protective clear film? I think that back protective film just fit so perfectly.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Nexus 4 16GB
> Stock everything so far
> 
> Sign me up, I had a nexus stock checker running every minute on my old S2 and when they were in stock in the UK last wednesday; 30 seconds later I had it purchased and with me on the Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this phone though I do have some issues I'm hoping are teething problems. Also looking for ways of improving functionality.
> 
> 17900 Antutu score is about 40% better than my S2 and 3000 points more than my friend S3 which is phonomonal. It runs with better frames in tests such as 'Citadel' and 'GPU Mark' at higher resolutions.
> 
> However is anyone else having issues running Youtube on this phone? it always seems too freeze videos, stop buffering and crash the app. I've sent a bug report but not head anything


Added. I noticed youtube crashed once or twice but I don't really use it that much so it didn't stand out as being an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Holy wow... Nexus 4 is thinner than my iPhone 4 but I'm not sure if it is thinner than iPhone 5 (and I don't care about IP5 lol).
> 
> Do you guys remove the back protective clear film? I think that back protective film just fit so perfectly.


Added. I tried to leave the film on the back of mine but eventually it started peeling off as I didn't have a case at the time and I just removed it entirely









*Also, to everyone who is on the member lists, If you want any details changing that's fine, just tell me what you want changing and what to change it to*


----------



## michintom

Mine shipped today! Should have it by Friday


----------



## jhotmann21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So this is like installing Ubuntu and wiping out Windows.
> 
> But other than customization, what are the real useful advantage? Like tethering? Able to run apps which isn't from Google Play?


The advantage with Paranoid Android is mostly customization. It is based off stock aosp and doesn't have many (if any) speed tweaks added. Some roms tweak the crap out of a bunch of settings and animations to make the phone a bit faster. I mainly flashed Paranoid for the ability to change navigation bar colors and to use expanded desktop (which hides the navigation and status bars allowing apps to take up the full screen).

p.s. All Android phones (even ones that havent been rooted) can install apps from sources other than Google Play. Just enable unknown sources in the security settings.


----------



## sixor

my order still frozen, no emails or order update, nothing

still on preorder since 29


----------



## Marin

Just got mine. Opening it now.


----------



## djriful

I just checked the usage on my Nexus 4... I've been playing on it for 10 hours.


----------



## zephiK

Switch my ROM (on the 16GB version) to Rasbeanjelly... using the same kernel though!

Also if u guys are looking for protection + able to have the back viewable, http://www.amazon.com/Black-Google-Ringke-Premium-Package/dp/B00B7QGT6U/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_1_SK0J appears to be a nice case just to do that


----------



## djriful

So I heard rooting your phone will wipe all your data. If I did gone into the rooted way, the next update from Goole 4.2.2 or even 5.0. I have to re-root on every patch / upgrades / updates?


----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So I heard rooting your phone will wipe all your data. If I did gone into the rooted way, the next update from Goole 4.2.2 or even 5.0. I have to re-root on every patch / upgrades / updates?


Rooting won't, but unlocking the bootloader (which is necessary for rooting) will. You will have to re root with every update, but you'll only have to wipe the first time.


AOKP with franco's kernel #53

Add me up







I love the phone except for the damn wakelocks. I've been resorting to turning the 3G radio off while I'm not using it. I'm considering selling for a 920 they're so bad sometimes...


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephiK*
> 
> Switch my ROM (on the 16GB version) to Rasbeanjelly... using the same kernel though!


Updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess*
> 
> Rooting won't, but unlocking the bootloader (which is necessary for rooting) will. You will have to re root with every update, but you'll only have to wipe the first time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOKP with franco's kernel #53
> 
> Add me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the phone except for the damn wakelocks. I've been resorting to turning the 3G radio off while I'm not using it. I'm considering selling for a 920 they're so bad sometimes...


What version do you have? I'm turning 3G off on mine too







Although today that hasn't saved me, it's been off the charger for 20 hours right now and the battery has dropped to 36% with only 1h40m of screen time, normally I would expect it to be on about 60% at this point.







Most days the battery life is great, but others it sucks.


----------



## Marin

Is there really no way to sync my facebook contacts? -_-


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Is there really no way to sync my facebook contacts? -_-


Nop.


----------



## djriful

Wait wait, so I only need to do it once for "Unlocking the Bootloader" = Wiping the phone data?

Then all the updates will only need to re-root but the Bootloader will stay unlock forever even after updates?


----------



## Kane2207

Yep, boot loader unlock is a 1 time affair unless you choose to relock it


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Nop.


Dumb. As if anyone uses Google+.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Dumb. As if anyone uses Google+.


Chris Pirillo uses Google+........ I think that's about everyone though


----------



## ccmoreaucc

Hey guys, just got my Nexus 4! Time for some plan shopping.


----------



## jhotmann21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Dumb. As if anyone uses Google+.


I use G+ a lot. It's quite a handy service.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Dumb. As if anyone uses Google+.


Recent stats say that Google+ has more 'active' users than Twitter, those 'active' users are probably just people who accidentally clicked Google+ on their Google profile


----------



## Marin

Sync.me and Haxsync both don't work. -_-


----------



## djriful

So I successfully root my Nexus 4 and gone into SuperSU then BusyBox installation. Extra tools I think?

So if there is an upgrade of Android eg. 4.2.2. I have to redo the "Root" under Nexus Root Toolkit then hit BusyBox installation again?


----------



## Kane2207

Yes, unless you're using a ROM with SU and busybox baked in


----------



## djriful

k ... lol I deleted something directory now showing no SD card available.

I need to reset my Nexus 4. But how? It is already boot unlocked and root, which Nexus Root Toolkit allows me just to simple reset?


----------



## Kane2207

Regardless of how much you bork your phone, you can always fastboot the factory image:

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images

I don't think I've ever seen one really hard bricked


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> k ... lol I deleted something directory now showing no SD card available.
> 
> I need to reset my Nexus 4. But how? It is already boot unlocked and root, which Nexus Root Toolkit allows me just to simple reset?


Follow this guide.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2010312

I did it 2 times for my Galaxy Nexus and one time for Nexus 4.


----------



## Buska103

Nexus 4 16GB variant


----------



## djriful

thanks for the links, however, mine is just a stock ROM with unlock and root. I just simply go into my setting and hit Reset Phone. That's all I was looking for. lol

How do you take screenshot on Android?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> thanks for the links, however, mine is just a stock ROM with unlock and root. I just simply go into my setting and hit Reset Phone. That's all I was looking for. lol
> 
> How do you take screenshot on Android?


Power+volume down at exactly the same time


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anyone have any ROM recommendation? I am using stock rock + F.K .


----------



## michintom

Add me! UPS delivered my package a day earlier! Loving the phone so far


----------



## Cores

16GB
Revision 10
CyanogenMod 10.1
Franco Kernel

Sent from my Nexus 4 via Tapatalk


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexus 4 16GB variant


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> 16GB
> Revision 10
> CyanogenMod 10.1
> Franco Kernel
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 via Tapatalk


Both added


----------



## Chobbit

Just too let anyone who uses youtube a lot (like me for the commute too and from work) and are having an issue with the app/widget/mobile site on their nexus 4, there is definitely some issues; although out of the 3 people I know with nexus 4's its affecting only two of us; however there is a solution.

If like us *the app/widget/mobile site keeps unlimited buffering & crashing*, this literally only happens on the mobile optimised sites and if you quite *simply go to youtube.com and request the desktop site you will have no more issues*. You can then simply put a bookmark too this site on your home screen and treat it as an app.

Apparently ours isn't the only phone too experience this as HTC One X and other modern phones are open too this problem.

Hope this helps others


----------



## jhotmann21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anyone have any ROM recommendation? I am using stock rock + F.K .


Paranoid Android is awesome. It's very close to stock but has amazing customization options:
-Per app color changing of the navigation and status bars/icons/buttons
-Per app dpi/layout switching (ie you can run gmail in the 2 column tablet mode on your phone while keeping other apps in normal phone mode)
-Expanded desktop (navigation/status bars are hidden so apps can use full screen and navigation is done via "pie" functionality)


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Just placed an order for a 16GB this morning from the Play Store.

It's supposed to ship in 2-3 weeks, but I'm hoping for something sooner.


----------



## djriful

So what is the best app or way to backup my stock unlock root nexus4? The nexus root tooltip?


----------



## Kane2207

Titanium Back Up might do the trick, not sure if you can full image the ROM though if that's what you're after?

TiBU should back up everything else though


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Titanium Back Up might do the trick, not sure if you can full image the ROM though if that's what you're after?
> 
> TiBU should back up everything else though


Yeah I was looking at that application too but what the different between the Google + backup in this case..?


----------



## Kane2207

Not sure what the Google + back up is if I'm honest, Titanium is always recommended on XDA, it's very handy if you flash a lot of ROMs and want a restore point.

Google already syncs most stuff, contacts, calenders, apps etc. I think Titanium gives you much more flexibility in the options


----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> What version do you have? I'm turning 3G off on mine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although today that hasn't saved me, it's been off the charger for 20 hours right now and the battery has dropped to 36% with only 1h40m of screen time, normally I would expect it to be on about 60% at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most days the battery life is great, but others it sucks.


Which version of what? Yup, I had pretty similar results today too. I was streaming Google Music for about an hour too, but compared to my friend who'll get about 3 hours on 50% with his 920 it's not cool.


----------



## michintom

Anyone rocking a case? I got the spigen sgp ultra thin air and its flimsy and loose.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Anyone rocking a case? I got the spigen sgp ultra thin air and its flimsy and loose.


This is what I ordered: http://goo.gl/fQtfl

http://www.rearthusa.com/google-nexus-4-ringke-slim-case

The thinnest case for Nexus 4. 0.8mm thick = Credit card.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is what I ordered: http://goo.gl/fQtfl
> 
> http://www.rearthusa.com/google-nexus-4-ringke-slim-case
> 
> The thinnest case for Nexus 4. 0.8mm thick = Credit card.


Thanks for the link. I looked at that too but decided to go with the SGP one since I never had with SGP in the past. Turns out I was wrong. The design seems exactly the same as the SGP one. Hows the fitment?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Thanks for the link. I looked at that too but decided to go with the SGP one since I never had with SGP in the past. Turns out I was wrong. The design seems exactly the same as the SGP one. Hows the fitment?


Dunno, its in shipment. But here is the comparison:






I think the one I ordered is still the best case, 0.8mm thin and super tight fitting. It costs $9.99!


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess*
> 
> Which version of what? Yup, I had pretty similar results today too. I was streaming Google Music for about an hour too, but compared to my friend who'll get about 3 hours on 50% with his 920 it's not cool.


What version of Nexus 4









So basically do you have a 8GB or 16GB


----------



## zephiK

I suggest buying this case








http://www.amazon.com/Black-Google-Ringke-Premium-Package/dp/B00B7QGT6U/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_3_7CEH
Shows off the back + protection... on preorder right now.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephiK*
> 
> I suggest buying this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Google-Ringke-Premium-Package/dp/B00B7QGT6U/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_3_7CEH
> Shows off the back + protection... on preorder right now.


I dont like bulky case, I get case not to protect from drops but from scratches on rough surface such as workshop wood desk and etc. + the look.


----------



## UZ7

New PA 3.0RC







))

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34799050

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zephiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I dont like bulky case, I get case not to protect from drops but from scratches on rough surface such as workshop wood desk and etc. + the look.


It's not a bulky case. A bulky case would be a case such as Otterbox (not present on N4) but those style of cases. To a certain extent, even the LG bumper is bulky on its sides when compared to a Poetic bumper case. I know this because i have a LG bumper, it makes the side more bulky. For me, I find the N4's back is way too sexy to not be shown off. I'm a very careful person and never drop my phone so I don't have to worry as much.

You should also read the description,
Quote:


> The Fusion hybrid case by Rearth is *designed to protect your Nexus 4 from scratches and minor drops while
> maintaining a slim look.* Using high quality PC and TPU material we able to developed a tough case
> that snaps on/off with ease. The merging of the hard clear PC back with flexible TPU border has
> created a case that fit amazingly tight and offers all around protection while enhancing
> the look of the Nexus 4.
> 
> Benefits
> All around protection from bumps, drops, and dust
> *Slim design for the thinnest hybrid case ever*
> Show offer Nexus 4 like a bumper case
> Enhance coating for dust resistant
> Higher Lip for screen protection
> Easy to snap on/off


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> New PA 3.0RC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34799050
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


That is SO SEXY!


----------



## djriful

Can someone shred some light? I am still not used to XDA forums to find where can I download that ROM.

Nevermind, such a tiny link... well on my 27" screen...


----------



## cavallino

Oh man I was totally not going to flash a custom Rom but PA 3.0 looks awesome.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Oh man I was totally not going to flash a custom Rom but PA 3.0 looks awesome.


I had the same thought. Loved custom ROMs on my Galaxy Nexus but my 4 has been stock up to now, PA is looking mighty tempting


----------



## djriful

I have to wipe/date/cache before flashing a new ROM? Mandatory?

Will this wipe out the data on my download folder or backups from Titanium?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have to wipe/date/cache before flashing a new ROM? Mandatory?
> 
> Will this wipe out the data on my download folder or backups from Titanium?


It depends on what you're coming from but wiping data will certainly delete everything.

If you're coming from an earlier version of the same ROM, you can probably get away with wiping dalvik and cache, no user data will be deleted, it's more like a traditional upgrade.

If you're switching ROMs though, it's normally advisable to do a clean wipe to minimise the chance of any issues


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> It depends on what you're coming from but wiping data will certainly delete everything.
> 
> If you're coming from an earlier version of the same ROM, you can probably get away with wiping dalvik and cache, no user data will be deleted, it's more like a traditional upgrade.
> 
> If you're switching ROMs though, it's normally advisable to do a clean wipe to minimise the chance of any issues


I just realize anything under SDCard is safe. So the ROM Manager backup is a full system backup including my apps. Well that defeats Titanium Backup Pro... lol


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Anyone rocking a case? I got the spigen sgp ultra thin air and its flimsy and loose.


Currently using this. Snug fit and offers good protection. Amazon has an offer buy 2 get one free.


----------



## Scott1541

Might have to give PA a go later







MiNCO v6 is pretty boring and doesn't really offer much that the stock ROM doesn't.


----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> What version of Nexus 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically do you have a 8GB or 16GB


Oh, 8gb. Unlimted data, so I just stream everything









I'm gonna wait on the official bumper for a case, don't want to cover up that glorious back <3


----------



## zephiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I had the same thought. Loved custom ROMs on my Galaxy Nexus but my 4 has been stock up to now, PA is looking mighty tempting


Paranoid Android was on the Galaxy Nexus too....


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess*
> 
> Oh, 8gb. Unlimted data, so I just stream everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wait on the official bumper for a case, don't want to cover up that glorious back <3


Added. (Finally







)

Also we've reached 20 Nexus 4 owners


----------



## sixor

why so much wait???

Your order has been sent to Google Inc..
Google Inc. is responsible for charging and shipping your order. Have questions? Contact Google Inc..

Feb 6
Google Inc. received your order.

Jan 29
You placed an order with Google Inc. on Jan 29. Google Wallet sent a copy of this receipt to


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephiK*
> 
> Paranoid Android was on the Galaxy Nexus too....


Yeah, I ran Bigxies ROM though with Franco's kernel, stability on that was awesome


----------



## zephiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Yeah, I ran Bigxies ROM though with Franco's kernel, stability on that was awesome


Stability on any Nexus device is awesome. Its AOSP supported so chances are, ROMs are highly stable and dont have problems that you'd encounter when using a non-AOSP supported device such as bluetooth,wifi,mobile data, etc not functioning properly.

Give all the ROMs that impress you a chance and try it out for yourself. Franco Kernel on N4 is great too.


----------



## djriful

I did tried PA, it's nice and it has a nice DPI scale on the UI but I went back to stock ROM, battery drain is still an issue to me. I might switch back to PA on 4.2.2 which is about to be out in Mid-Feb.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> why so much wait???
> 
> Your order has been sent to Google Inc..
> Google Inc. is responsible for charging and shipping your order. Have questions? Contact Google Inc..
> 
> Feb 6
> Google Inc. received your order.
> 
> Jan 29
> You placed an order with Google Inc. on Jan 29. Google Wallet sent a copy of this receipt to


Wow. I placed an order on Feb 4th and got it three days or so after. Hope you receive yours soon.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> why so much wait???
> 
> Your order has been sent to Google Inc..
> Google Inc. is responsible for charging and shipping your order. Have questions? Contact Google Inc..
> 
> Feb 6
> Google Inc. received your order.
> 
> Jan 29
> You placed an order with Google Inc. on Jan 29. Google Wallet sent a copy of this receipt to


All we can do maybe to tease you with our Nexus 4 photos... =D


----------



## sixor

every day without my nexus is one year less i will live XD

thanks google


----------



## Marin

Aight, so I think I'm going to install PA on my phone since I can hide the onscreen buttons and get pie control.

Question though, I've never installed ROM's in the past so what steps should I take?

Also, any good apps for transferring contacts over bluetooth?


----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Aight, so I think I'm going to install PA on my phone since I can hide the onscreen buttons and get pie control.
> 
> Question though, I've never installed ROM's in the past so what steps should I take?
> 
> Also, any good apps for transferring contacts over bluetooth?


This toolkit is how I do everything, should help you through it. If you've signed in and synced them with your Google account, you shouldn't have to transfer your contacts to the new ROM. Unless it's from a another device to your N4 in which case I can't help.

Also good news for those of us waiting for the charging orb, finally up for sale over in the US.


----------



## Scott1541

+1 for Nexus Root Toolkit, it's been awesome for me so far.


----------



## ALiShaikh

16GB with Paranoid Android.


----------



## UZ7

Running PA 3.0 day 2 w/ motley kernel, been solid so far. They came out with another version today to fix a few things with flickering and such









https://plus.google.com/107979589566958860409/posts

Code:



Code:


- New repositioning system, prevents dragging pie from one side to another by accident, makes swiping open panels a breeze
- Pie can display centered or where your finger is (not shown in the video)
- Panel animation is quicker, all panels glide under thumb now, centered
- Animations have been fixed, we had some slight flicker
- (Mako) New batch of autobrightness values, actually its using LG's original factory settings now, they're brighter than googles but not too bright

Another build, moles said: build is up. and wow. that made a difference. 19.000 without overclocking is not bad at all.









bionic/krait w/ cortex-a9 mtune:
http://goo.im/devs/paranoidandroid/roms/mako/dev


----------



## michintom

Nexus charging cube is in stock! I just ordered two from the play store


----------



## cavallino

At $60 I think I'll just stick to plugging a cable in thanks.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> At $60 I think I'll just stick to plugging a cable in thanks.


Same here.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> At $60 I think I'll just stick to plugging a cable in thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Same here.


I don't like having too much cables on my desk


----------



## djriful

Android Jelly Bean 4.2.2 is rolling out on other devices except Nexus 4.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/18cpzr/422_is_rolling_out_i_just_got_my_official_update/%5B/URL


----------



## blindfitter

Hi Guys, Just got my nexus 4 from Google, 3 days from order to delivery, excellent service.

Also got the nexus 7 tablet both brilliant, all stock at the moment.

Nice thread will be following, I usually hang out in the Ln2 and benching section but this is giving me a new direction, already reading up on roms and rooting.

I had sim only with orange no data, but a quick chat and they changed it to 1000mins + 1gb £14.89 and received the micro sim next day.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> I don't like having too much cables on my desk


You would hate to see the octopus surge protector at my desk.


----------



## Marin

I just guessed all the steps and somehow I have a phone running Paranoid Android right now. Cool?


----------



## zephiK

Mentioned this on a couple pages ago about this case. Heres the review www.droid-life.com/2013/02/13/quick-look-ringke-fusion-nexus-4-case-clear-back-shows-your-sparkly-goodness/
Someone mentioned it was bulky case... nope.
Quote:


> *Outside of that, the case is minimal enough and doesn't add much bulk. The TPU material is soft in hand and should help with grip so that you are less likely to drop it*. I'm a fan of the clear back, as that is one of the design highlights of the device that most of us would hate to hide.


----------



## djriful

I've own many phone case for iPhone, and I know what's bulky in my experiences. This is really subjective so I can't nor can you convince someone about what does bulky means. All I can say the one I ordered is the slimmer case available on the market unless someone made another one which is under 0.8mm thick.


----------



## UZ7

Well if he compared the Ringke Fusion to the LG Bumper and said for it to be about the same then it could add some bulk as with the LG bumper I felt my thumb needed to be extended a little more to reach the entire screen vs a small tpu or a hybrid case that I also have. If it adds about the same then I wouldn't worry too much about it as it does protect the back somewhat and thats what I was worried about when I had the bumper.


----------



## Scott1541

I've still not seen another person with a Nexus 4 yet. How many people have you guys seen with one?


----------



## Marin




----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I've still not seen another person with a Nexus 4 yet. How many people have you guys seen with one?


Most of the people here around me have iphones or gs3, if i see a pure black phone i either think its a galaxy nexus or a nexus 4 but then i check the front facing cam to see the difference (if the back wasnt visible)

In other news...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2093750&page=111 4.2.2 out









Also PA 3.0 is released a 4.2.2 test version, may have to iron out a few bugs before 100% stable.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> You would hate to see the octopus surge protector at my desk.


As long as it's hidden.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*


What are you doing 2:34 AM in the morning...?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I've still not seen another person with a Nexus 4 yet. How many people have you guys seen with one?


not one. The people barely even know of it


----------



## Scott1541

Just flashed PA and I'm already liking it







Flashing Franco kernel right now so it should be done soon, then I can have a play with PA


----------



## cavallino

Everyone needs to stop posting and talking about PA so that I won't flash it. KTHNXBYE


----------



## almighty15

Got a 16Gb Nexus 4 from my other half as a Valentines day present









Not rooted or nothing yet although its so zippy that I don't think it's even worth installing CWM and flashing it...... Or is it?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Everyone needs to stop posting and talking about PA so that I won't flash it. KTHNXBYE


Flash it, you know you want to








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Got a 16Gb Nexus 4 from my other half as a Valentines day present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not rooted or nothing yet although its so zippy that I don't think it's even worth installing CWM and flashing it...... Or is it?


Added







Not bad for a valentines day present either


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Flash it, you know you want to


But then I'll have to wait for 3rd party developers after Google pushes the update. Otherwise I would but I like fast updates.


----------



## almighty15

Guys honestly now is it worth flashing this phone? I've run a custom ROM on every android phone I've ever owned but I just don't see the need as its stupid snappy and responsive as it is.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Guys honestly now is it worth flashing this phone? I've run a custom ROM on every android phone I've ever owned but I just don't see the need as its stupid snappy and responsive as it is.


Honestly I got my phone november/decemberish and day one I just rooted/unlocked bootloader etc.. then I went for a deodex/zip/busybox etc... so i had that going for a few weeks and just customized everything around it since everything was stable fine and such.

Didn't jump to CM10.1 or AOKP since I know from previous experience that when on nightlies something will get fixed and the next day break again and the cycle goes on, not to say they're bad, thats pretty normal and i love tweaking/reporting bugs and such but as a student i need to have a working phone most of the time for school stuff so i wanted to stay close to stock as possible.

Sooo, long story short, I wanted to jump on PA for a while but was waiting for the 3.0 rather than the 2.99 betas so when the RC came out I tried it and it has everything i need.

I can customize colors, turn the phone into a phablet, tablet UI mode etc..., use pie and pretty much expand the screen 768x1280 whenever i want rather than having the nav bars get in the way for instance a game or watching videos or using your phone as a flash card app or something.

My friend was a heavy CM user and I just showed him this two vids and he switched that following night



















Granted the phone is fast enough as it is, dont think a regular game or app will ever need the power of 2 cores, (excluding benchmarks). So what do you do when you have a fast enough phone? you tweak it for prolonged battery life then make it look nothing like stock haha.



And if you don't want to use pie



clicking on the status bar i get this, phablet/tablet UI mode and be able to switch to extended desktop whenever you want
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Everyone needs to stop posting and talking about PA so that I won't flash it. KTHNXBYE


Should I get more vids/pics?


----------



## djriful

You guys should way for 4.2.2... it is available for manual update but not OTA yet.


----------



## Scott1541

Eventually I might end up going back to the stock ROM with just a custom kernel, it's not like I really _need_ the extra features that custom ROM provides. I'll use PA for a few days and if I don't like it I'll find a new ROM or go back to stock.

Would I still get OTA updates on the stock rom with custom kernel? Would I have to install the kernel again after updates?


----------



## almighty15

Can anyone recommend a good stable kernal for a UK phone?


----------



## djriful

Good lord, can someone point me where and how can I flash back to STOCK kernel? I just want to remove Franco.Kernel for now. I've searched everywhere on the internet, it's a big fuss headache where to look.

Secondly, you cannot remove Clockworkmod recovery? Is it something needed to have when you unlock the bootloader?

edit: found it here http://goo.gl/bNpdM


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Good lord, can someone point me where and how can I flash back to STOCK kernel? I just want to remove Franco.Kernel for now. I've searched everywhere on the internet, it's a big fuss headache where to look.
> 
> Secondly, you cannot remove Clockworkmod recovery? Is it something needed to have when you unlock the bootloader?
> 
> edit: found it here http://goo.gl/bNpdM


I use this to reset my stuff:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1550949&d=1355107145

clockworkmod and twrp are custom recoveries, you install that over the stock so you can install customized rom/files etc...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> I use this to reset my stuff:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1550949&d=1355107145
> 
> clockworkmod and twrp are custom recoveries, you install that over the stock so you can install customized rom/files etc...


Did you also replace other files than just the "power.msm8960.so" ?

I figured the default kernel runs the CPU min 1Ghz 1 core instead of 325Mhz on 2 cores.


----------



## UZ7

I just install the zip and it will put stock kernel.

New PA build. Gotta update my modem too. But new modem I hear disables lte for those lte people I would hold off updating modem or stick with the same one


















Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michintom

4.2.2 OTA is out. Just updated my nexus 4 and nexus 10


----------



## Scott1541

I'm back running stock again, still got the custom recovery, unlocked bootloader stuff though so I can still use custom ROMs if I wanted to. For now I just want a phone I can use and don't need to worry about flashing and updating all the time.

I'm going to stick with the stock kernel for now but if I don't like how it performs franco is coming back.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I'm back running stock again, still got the custom recovery, unlocked bootloader stuff though so I can still use custom ROMs if I wanted to. For now I just want a phone I can use and don't need to worry about flashing and updating all the time.
> 
> I'm going to stick with the stock kernel for now but if I don't like how it performs franco is coming back.


This is what I did, I fully restore my phone back to 100% factory unroot, stock recovery and etc just to start over. I decided to stay away from custom Kernel for now.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is what I did, I fully restore my phone back to 100% factory unroot, stock recovery and etc just to start over. I decided to stay away from custom Kernel for now.


I've not rooted mine again yet, and to be honest I don't know if I will. I don't really need anything that requires a rooted device. On my last ROM I had a CPU frequency adjuster app installed (not setcpu) and I never actually used it, I just left it with the default minimum and maximum frequencies. I would root to use a PS3 controller but again it's something I wouldn't use as I don't really use it for games all that much.

If in a week or two I'm still happy enough with the stock kernel then I might put the stock recovery back on and relock the bootloader too, but for now I'm leaving it as is because I want to keep my options open.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Well i have had mine a while now but can i join ya









Best phone i have ever owned ( so far ). Never touched an android phone or tab in my life , picked this up and instantly made sense, love it !

Nexus 4 - 16Gb on 4.2.2


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well i have had mine a while now but can i join ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best phone i have ever owned ( so far ). Never touched an android phone or tab in my life , picked this up and instantly made sense, love it !
> 
> Nexus 4 - 16Gb on 4.2.2


Of course, added







I've made the rather large assumption that yours is stock too


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I've not rooted mine again yet, and to be honest I don't know if I will. I don't really need anything that requires a rooted device. On my last ROM I had a CPU frequency adjuster app installed (not setcpu) and I never actually used it, I just left it with the default minimum and maximum frequencies. I would root to use a PS3 controller but again it's something I wouldn't use as I don't really use it for games all that much.
> 
> If in a week or two I'm still happy enough with the stock kernel then I might put the stock recovery back on and relock the bootloader too, but for now I'm leaving it as is because I want to keep my options open.


It was giving me problem with the OTA updates. I honestly don't have all day to backup and restore so this is why I want to avoid hacking my phone again.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Of course, added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made the rather large assumption that yours is stock too


Stock is good enough for me


----------



## UZ7

I was never really a fan of franco's kernel, and stuck with motley, i have tested his but i always had minor problems here and there and with motley its always stable (at least for me) and tested before release rather than nightlies but thats a given if you're going to be testing and giving feedback


----------



## michintom

Got my wireless charging orbs


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Got my wireless charging orbs


Is there any point to them, or are they just cool?


----------



## Scott1541

Nice chargers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Is there any point to them, or are they just cool?


They're to charge your phone up







/sarcasm


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Nice chargers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're to charge your phone up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sarcasm












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Is there any point to them, or are they just cool?


They just.....charge.


----------



## cavallino

I wish those things didn't cost so much. I could maybe justify a guilty $25-30 purchase but $60....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my wireless charging orbs


Is one of them for me? Thank you!


----------



## Scott1541

They're not even available on the UK play store yet but I'm not going to get one at that price when they are available. At that price I can't see too many people replacing their USB cable with a pad you place your phone on that then has to be connected to a cable anyway.


----------



## djriful

Sexiest case I ever own. Pardon my geekgasm.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Sexiest case I ever own. Pardon my geekgasm.


Because its white?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Because its white?


You don't like it? :<


----------



## Pineappleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You don't like it? :<


I have the same case, its great XD


----------



## Simca

Who's gonna try out Ubuntu OS on their Nexus 4?

http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/15/touch-based-ubuntu-preview-coming-february-21st/


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I wish those things didn't cost so much. I could maybe justify a guilty $25-30 purchase but $60....


Well, considering that the prices of other Qi chargers skyrocketed, I think the price is fair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Is one of them for me? Thank you!


Both for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> They're not even available on the UK play store yet but I'm not going to get one at that price when they are available. At that price I can't see too many people replacing their USB cable with a pad you place your phone on that then has to be connected to a cable anyway.


I thought the price was high as well but after getting it, I'm glad I did. Just putting the phone on top of the orb to charge rather than digging through my pile of cables is a lot easier.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Who's gonna try out Ubuntu OS on their Nexus 4?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/15/touch-based-ubuntu-preview-coming-february-21st/


I saw that, Ars had an article too. Really depends on whether it's reversible for me, if it leaves the boot loader there and allows a full reinstall of the factory N4 images then I might give it a bash.

Will probably wait until the first reviews are in though


----------



## zephiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I saw that, Ars had an article too. Really depends on whether it's reversible for me, if it leaves the boot loader there and allows a full reinstall of the factory N4 images then I might give it a bash.
> 
> Will probably wait until the first reviews are in though


Of course you can fully put back Android. That wouldn't make any sense if you couldn't.
It can't hardcode remove "fastboot"


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Who's gonna try out Ubuntu OS on their Nexus 4?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/15/touch-based-ubuntu-preview-coming-february-21st/
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that, Ars had an article too. Really depends on whether it's reversible for me, if it leaves the boot loader there and allows a full reinstall of the factory N4 images then I might give it a bash.
> 
> Will probably wait until the first reviews are in though
Click to expand...

I'd like to hear from everyone that tries it out. Seems like something new to try. Android's getting a bit old and boring. Something new is always nice.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Who's gonna try out Ubuntu OS on their Nexus 4?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/15/touch-based-ubuntu-preview-coming-february-21st/


I am for sure.


----------



## falcon26

I ordered my N4 a few days ago when it said ships in 1-2 weeks. How accurate is that usually? I sold my skyrocket and now I am using a 5 year old Nokia dumb phone  And boy do I miss my smart phone. Just hope that shipping thing is accurate. Now when you go to the play store it says ships in 2-3 weeks....Also what case is that above my posts the white one? And does it come in black?


----------



## cavallino

How much did you sell your skyrocket for? Thats my old phone I'm just using it as an alarm clock.


----------



## falcon26

$200 shipped.......I loved that phone I didn't have any problems with it and it was very very easy to ROM it was running 4.2 when I sold it.....


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> $200 shipped.......I loved that phone I didn't have any problems with it and it was very very easy to ROM it was running 4.2 when I sold it.....










way more than I thought it would be worth! Did you sell it here?


----------



## Scott1541

He has under 35 rep, so the answer is probably going to be no


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> He has under 35 rep, so the answer is probably going to be no


Haha yeah that's a good clue.


----------



## falcon26

No it was on craigslist


----------



## Stevo

How is the new update working for everyone? I have to wait to get home to wifi to download.

I heard it breaks LTE....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> How is the new update working for everyone? I have to wait to get home to wifi to download.
> 
> I heard it breaks LTE....


Not breaks, removed. LTE was never a feature on Nexus 4.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Not breaks, removed. LTE was never a feature on Nexus 4.


You say that but you can't remove something that's not there


----------



## UZ7

Welp just got my Ringke Fusion Case:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38075532&postcount=523


----------



## falcon26

nice I just ordered mine but won't get it until February 20th


----------



## almighty15

Just rooted and installed the camera MOD, not a fan of all these ROMS with loads of BS installed or MODS... I prefer pure Android with as little junk on there as possible.

I end up removing all the crap and bloatware ROMS like CM tend to add...

Stock 4.2.2 + camera mod + improved batter kernal is all I need.


----------



## Marin

I don't like stock android (or any of the brand interfaces).


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Just rooted and installed the camera MOD, not a fan of all these ROMS with loads of BS installed or MODS... I prefer pure Android with as little junk on there as possible.
> 
> I end up removing all the crap and bloatware ROMS like CM tend to add...
> 
> Stock 4.2.2 + camera mod + improved batter kernal is all I need.


I tried the camera mod a while ago, I don't really see any quality differences since the camera lens is pretty much the bottleneck. And for having 12Mbps to 20Mbps, you're about doubling the video size.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I tried the camera mod a while ago, I don't really see any quality differences since the camera lens is pretty much the bottleneck. And for having 12Mbps to 20Mbps, you're about doubling the video size.


And the sensor size. Even if they start putting better optical designs on the phones the sensors are still way too tiny.


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Add me Rom: CM 10.1 and Franco Kernal


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I tried the camera mod a while ago, I don't really see any quality differences since the camera lens is pretty much the bottleneck. And for having 12Mbps to 20Mbps, you're about doubling the video size.
> 
> 
> 
> And the sensor size. Even if they start putting better optical designs on the phones the sensors are still way too tiny.
Click to expand...

Make the entire back side a lens. Problem solved.


----------



## hammadj

Can I join? I got a 8gb nexus 4 with Rasbean Jelly and trinity kernel


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Make the entire back side a lens. Problem solved.


Oh Simca. xD


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> How is the new update working for everyone? I have to wait to get home to wifi to download.
> 
> I heard it breaks LTE....


The latest cyanogenmod update has 4.2.2, no noticeable changes that I have found yet. As for the the LTE, it was never a feature of the N4 anyway. Can't really remove a feature that was never there.

Sent from my Nexus 4 via Tapatalk


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAYoN_EaTeR*
> 
> Add me Rom: CM 10.1 and Franco Kernal


Is it an 8GB or 16GB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> Can I join? I got a 8gb nexus 4 with Rasbean Jelly and trinity kernel


Added


----------



## UZ7

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2154545

My user review on the Ringke Hybrid Fusion Case


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Sorry its a 16GB


----------



## cavallino

I dropped my N4 and now the screen has a tiny scratch.









No cracks though and I dropped it hard without a case.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I dropped my N4 and now the screen has a tiny scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No cracks though and I dropped it hard without a case.


Next time it will crack.


----------



## djriful

I've learned my lesson for dropping my iPhone 4 on the first day I got it and it has a scratch near the button. Like a real hard scratch... =(

Hopefully, this is not going to happen on my Nexus 4, and I got a case for it already etc etc. Screen protection is in the mail.


----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Next time it will crack.


What's the basis for your prediction?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess*
> 
> What's the basis for your prediction?


Happened to me. First drop was much harder then the killing blow the second time.


----------



## Scott1541

It might help if you guys didn't drop your phones









I was going to say it's not hard to keep hold of a phone but then I'd probably end up dropping and breaking mine


----------



## almighty15

Got my case and a £2.25 charge dock that fits like a glove


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Got my case and a £2.25 charge dock that fits like a glove


Charge dock for that cheap? Make sure it is well a built that won't bust your phone.

My problem before:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/18pwtz/problem_nexus_4_touchscreen_isnt_working_as/


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAYoN_EaTeR*
> 
> Sorry its a 16GB


I must have missed your post earlier, added.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Charge dock for that cheap? Make sure it is well a built that won't bust your phone.
> 
> My problem before:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/18pwtz/problem_nexus_4_touchscreen_isnt_working_as/


It's literally just a base, I plug my stock nexus 4 charger into it so I think I'm safe


----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Happened to me. First drop was much harder then the killing blow the second time.


Fair enough. I've heard a lot of conflicting stories about their resilience, some saying they've tossed them about a tonne, others saying they break on the slightest tap. I'll be ordering a bumper as soon as they're back in stock on the play store either way.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess*
> 
> Fair enough. I've heard a lot of conflicting stories about their resilience, some saying they've tossed them about a tonne, others saying they break on the slightest tap. I'll be ordering a bumper as soon as they're back in stock on the play store either way.


I saw some cheaper alternatives if you were looking for one. Some say it looks/feels like original bumper and cheaper.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B199960/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d1_i5?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=0ADXT44TP9HW3RF9E8JE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846

I personally had the LG official bumper before, wasnt too much of a fan so I gave it to my bro.


----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> I saw some cheaper alternatives if you were looking for one. Some say it looks/feels like original bumper and cheaper.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B199960/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d1_i5?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=0ADXT44TP9HW3RF9E8JE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> I personally had the LG official bumper before, wasnt too much of a fan so I gave it to my bro.


Oh wow, that looks almost identical. Only ones I'd seen were full cases. Thanks for the heads up, now to find it in the UK...

Anyone else tried the Ubuntu preview? I have to say it's truly glorious to use, gestures are the future.

There's a tutorial over here on XDA for those interested. It's totally for testing and developing purposes at the moment, there's no way you could use it as a daily rom.


----------



## Scott1541

As much as I want to try out Ubuntu I will resist for now. I'll probably end up doing it sooner or later though


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> As much as I want to try out Ubuntu I will resist for now. I'll probably end up doing it sooner or later though


The new OS? I am jumping ships. I dont use my phone much these days. The basic phone/text/web/email/photo are most imp to me. Dont have time for playing around with app.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

*16 GB* Had for about 2 months now, very satisfied
Rooted, *jelly bean 4.2.2 cryogen 10.1-20130224-nightly*, been trying the nightly builds for a long uptime, preferably 1 week+







.
Using *Faux123 007b04 kernel*, has a so called "turbo boost" ramps up to 1.9ghz, but goes back to stock 1.5ghz when more than two cores are used; gpu oc'd to 487 mhz instead of 400mhz


----------



## cavallino

Which case is that? Reminds me of the one I got free with my iphone after antenna gate.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Got it on ebay, some generic one, snug and cheap.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190774640423?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Cores

I did have the official bumper and the Diztronic case, but now I no longer have a case on my Nexus 4. I prefer having a naked device. I can't remember the last time I have dropped a phone outside in the past few years neither.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> I did have the official bumper and the Diztronic case, but now I no longer have a case on my Nexus 4. I prefer having a naked device. I can't remember the last time I have dropped a phone outside in the past few years neither.


I have a case on mine because dropping my phone is inevitable







Plus the back was getting scratched up quite a bit when it was naked.


----------



## Churminess

I just want one so I can actually put it down. Everywhere I put it just slides around.


----------



## GeoWillWalls

Nexus 4 16Gb Version, everything stock only got it this morning


----------



## CarFreak302

I am now using PA3.10. I've been thinking about switching to a different kernel, but I don't see much point to be honest. My battery life is already what i would consider good for a phone with this much power and how much I use the internet and play games on it... Anyone care to shed some light on why I should consider using a different one?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeoWillWalls*
> 
> Nexus 4 16Gb Version, everything stock only got it this morning


Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> I am now using PA3.10. I've been thinking about switching to a different kernel, but I don't see much point to be honest. My battery life is already what i would consider good for a phone with this much power and how much I use the internet and play games on it... Anyone care to shed some light on why I should consider using a different one?


Updated.


----------



## sixor

how to root 4.2.2.

noob here

brand new phone, updated to 4.2.2

tried n4 toolkit 1.3, but did not find drivers


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> how to root 4.2.2.
> 
> noob here
> 
> brand new phone, updated to 4.2.2
> 
> tried n4 toolkit 1.3, but did not find drivers


http://www.wugfresh.com/

Try this, super easy


----------



## Scott1541

Yeah, Nexus Root Toolkit is pretty easy, although there are quite a few steps involved with getting the drivers installed. Once you've done that everything else is simple.


----------



## sixor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> http://www.wugfresh.com/
> 
> Try this, super easy


will try thanks

also

what is the best office app? and pdf? also i had nokia with garming xt, is there any app to read those gps maps? i need them offline

also how can i format the cell phone?, delete everything, leave it as new?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> will try thanks
> 
> also
> 
> what is the best office app? and pdf? also i had nokia with garming xt, is there any app to read those gps maps? i need them offline
> 
> also how can i format the cell phone?, delete everything, leave it as new?


Yeah I usually root/unlock things manually but I was lazy and tried out the toolkit and surprisingly it was easy doing it step by step so thats why I recommend that now to everyone new to it.

As for best office app I would say:

Office Suit Pro 7:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobisystems.editor.office_registered

I use this to view PDF/DOC files for classes etc...

as for gps maps... not too sure if navigon can open it, navigon is garmin program, I use to use that before google maps/navigation and after you download the USA map pack you can use it offline

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.navigon.navigator_checkout_us&feature=search_result

but again I'm not sure if it will open garmin gps maps


----------



## sixor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Yeah I usually root/unlock things manually but I was lazy and tried out the toolkit and surprisingly it was easy doing it step by step so thats why I recommend that now to everyone new to it.
> 
> As for best office app I would say:
> 
> Office Suit Pro 7:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobisystems.editor.office_registered
> 
> I use this to view PDF/DOC files for classes etc...
> 
> as for gps maps... not too sure if navigon can open it, navigon is garmin program, I use to use that before google maps/navigation and after you download the USA map pack you can use it offline
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.navigon.navigator_checkout_us&feature=search_result
> 
> but again I'm not sure if it will open garmin gps maps


well, your link worked, but was annoying as hell the part about a driver install, 4.2.2. is very annoying in that matter, also with windows8 is more annoying having to restar in test mode to setup the drivers

thanks

little by little will get to know more about android

i hate how the apps in store are full of ads, yes i know they are free, but they are annoying, installed some sort of adblock


----------



## GeoWillWalls

Well I all most bricked mine by sticking Nexus 7 software on it







Luckily somehow I managed to go back to stock and it still works, thank god ^.^

Now using trinity kernel but not sure about a ROM yet, I don't want to wipe it


----------



## DirektEffekt

I've got an 8GB with CM 10.1. Been running nightlies for some time now, tried PA but switched back because of a few things I really like in CM. Mostly the unmatched file manager and the fact that PA was missing the Sim Toolkit.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I've got an 8GB with CM 10.1. Been running nightlies for some time now, tried PA but switched back because of a few things I really like in CM. Mostly the unmatched file manager and the fact that PA was missing the Sim Toolkit.


Added









Also we've reached 27 owners/members now


----------



## almighty15

Bought one of these sexy looking cases









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281057948399?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

Love the colours


----------



## Caz

Thinking of picking one of these up. I use my Tablet (N7 32GB) for everything I use for hardcore purposes.

All I use my phone (Droid 4...that has been dropped too many times now...) for is;

Winamp (LOTS)
Calls, Texts (own my own businesses)
GPS (Google Maps)
Camera
Bluetooth Hotspot for my N7
Notepad

Thinking of getting a 8GB....but torn between it, and a SGN2, SGS4. I plan on buying within the next 1-2 months.

Verizon 4G LTE Unlimited (Grandfathered)....I know the N4 doesn't have LTE, but let me know my options.

Also I have a upgrade at verizon...so I would like to use it...but no worries if I HAVE to spend the same amount on a dang phone at verizon or on google play.


----------



## sixor

YOU CAN ADDME

16gb
4.2.2 stock

really awesome phone, so smooth in everything, it really is a smart phone


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> YOU CAN ADDME
> 
> 16gb
> 4.2.2 stock
> 
> really awesome phone, so smooth in everything, it really is a smart phone





Spoiler: Oh can I now?



Added


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Thinking of picking one of these up. I use my Tablet (N7 32GB) for everything I use for hardcore purposes.
> 
> All I use my phone (Droid 4...that has been dropped too many times now...) for is;
> 
> Winamp (LOTS)
> Calls, Texts (own my own businesses)
> GPS (Google Maps)
> Camera
> Bluetooth Hotspot for my N7
> Notepad
> 
> Thinking of getting a 8GB....but torn between it, and a SGN2, SGS4. I plan on buying within the next 1-2 months.
> 
> Verizon 4G LTE Unlimited (Grandfathered)....I know the N4 doesn't have LTE, but let me know my options.
> 
> Also I have a upgrade at verizon...so I would like to use it...but no worries if I HAVE to spend the same amount on a dang phone at verizon or on google play.


nexus 4 is gsm and Verizon is CDMA so you can't get one in your network of choice


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> nexus 4 is gsm and Verizon is CDMA so you can't get one in your network of choice


Well this stinks. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I've got an 8GB with CM 10.1. Been running nightlies for some time now, tried PA but switched back because of a few things I really like in CM. Mostly the unmatched file manager and the fact that PA was missing the Sim Toolkit.


I know exactly what you mean. Been running CM on my devices for around a year, I tried AOKP once, it was nice but I went back to CM the next day since CM just does things better and has a cleaner interface in my opinion. CM just have these nice finishing touches other ROMs don't have.


----------



## Scott1541

I'm kind of tempted to put another ROM on mine but I don't want the hassle of wiping my phone and updating to new versions of a ROM and all the other things that you don't need to ever worry about on the stock ROM.


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I'm kind of tempted to put another ROM on mine but I don't want the hassle of wiping my phone and updating to new versions of a ROM and all the other things that you don't need to ever worry about on the stock ROM.


I guess you could do a with a Nandroid backup. So you can just restore from the Nandroid if you want to go back to how it was at the time. Nandroid will backup everything and the exact state of the phone as it was.


----------



## Marin

http://imgur.com/2TKL3UD


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2TKL3UD


I havent used my moga since the day I got it lol, did 4.2.2 improve on the BT lag?

I remember playing sonic and when I pressed the jump button it would have a slight lag.


----------



## Scott1541

I completely forgot these moga controllers existed







I first saw one being used with an S3 (I think) on one of Chris Pirillo's videos a while back and then after that I forgot about them again. I was originally going to use a PS3 controller with my N4 to play games but I don't even play games that often so I never did that either.


----------



## Marin

You need to root your phone if you want it to be useful.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953647

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.obsidianx.android.mogaime&hl=en


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> You need to root your phone if you want it to be useful.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953647
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.obsidianx.android.mogaime&hl=en


Yeah I used this as well but that was with 4.2.1 so was just wondering if 4.2.2 made it better.

I'll check it out again later


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> You need to root your phone if you want it to be useful.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953647
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.obsidianx.android.mogaime&hl=en


I know how to do it but I didn't really had a use for it so I never actually used it. That and I didn't want to buy the sixaxis app unnecessarily


----------



## zephiK

update my ROM to AOKP tyvm.. same kernel







(im under 16GB)


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephiK*
> 
> update my ROM to AOKP tyvm.. same kernel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im under 16GB)


Updated









Also I forgot to update myself whilst I was updating yours







Now I have to go back and update myself...


----------



## sixor

i notice some lag in 3d games on my n4 4.2.2

i dont have any background hevay app, just the regular gmail, wassasp, etc, no antivirus os spyware crap

gta vice city run like crap, , i mean too much slowndowns, the same goes for every heavy 3d game like real racing 3, even sothers like jungle run, there is annoying stutter

am i crazy? should not this phone run everything perfect????


----------



## cavallino

I figured I would put this here rather than make a new thread but how long does it take for developers to update after a new android version? (just a rough guestimate). I am getting bored and was thinking about flashing cm10 or PA but I want to have the newest android versions as fast as possible... That is why I bought a Nexus phone.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I figured I would put this here rather than make a new thread but how long does it take for developers to update after a new android version? (just a rough guestimate). I am getting bored and was thinking about flashing cm10 or PA but I want to have the newest android versions as fast as possible... That is why I bought a Nexus phone.


If you're talking ROM builds, it's normally as soon as Google push to AOSP, any decent ROM will import the changes pretty quick.

If you mean applications, they're updated as soon as the dev gets round to it but as Nexus devices are the primary development phones, updates tend to be quite quick and stable.


----------



## cavallino

[quote name="Kane2207" url="/t/1349992/google-nexus-4-owners-club/300#post_19568242"

If you're talking ROM builds, it's normally as soon as Google push to AOSP, any decent ROM will import the changes pretty quick.

If you mean applications, they're updated as soon as the dev gets round to it but as Nexus devices are the primary development phones, updates tend to be quite quick and stable.[/quote]

Oh sorry yeah I meant ROMS... Don't wanted delayed OS updates.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott1541

I think I remember 4.2.2 being out on the ROMs before it was even available on the stock ROM in the UK, especially via OTA. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Jackeduphard

how do i upload a picture of my broken nexus 4 I still use ...


----------



## PhRe4k

Count me in! 16 GB, stock 4.2.2


----------



## parityboy

Me too. Nexus 4 16GB, Android 4.2.2.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhRe4k*
> 
> Count me in! 16 GB, stock 4.2.2


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> Me too. Nexus 4 16GB, Android 4.2.2.


Added. I've put you as stock on the list, let me know if it's wrong


----------



## Buska103

I'd like to make an update to my original setup (already listed under 16gb at stock+franco kernel).

As of now, I'm running the PACman ROM and an updated version of franco.Kernel....
and I feel bad for you guys still running stock















it has a TON of features.
A TON.

And it's super easy to install different ROMs/Kernels. This is my first "smartphone" and I was pretty reluctant during the first month or so of me having it.. but don't settle for less







have your phone the way you want it

Buska103 -
PAC rom v21
Franco Kernel #110


----------



## parityboy

*@Scott1541*

Yep, stock. Got the device two days ago.


----------



## sixor

here it goes

1)any way to make usb transfers faster?

2)every n4 has stutter in 3d games or just mine?

3)ways to disable bottom bar or make it smaller?

4)is there a rom just like stock but slim? i mean with removed crap, no more added crap

5)how can i format my phone, yes format, delete everything, leave as new, hard reset

6)what does the backup nandroid does?

7)if you update google apps, then you format the phone, they go back to the old versions or they are updated in the rom, kernel or something?

8)is there a way to organize homescreen very easy? i mean can i delete a homescreen, add more, remove all icons from a homescreen with little work

9)i know the phone sync my phone contacts, but were are they ? in gmail? in a folder? where can i edit those contacts with a pc, and make backups and export them to my others cell phones like nokia

10)what does franko kernel do?

11)best file manager?

12)best office docs app?

13)a easy tutorial to flash a rom and return to the old one stock?

14)can i delete apps from the rom,, let´s say google wallet? i mean can i remove it 100% from the phone and rom even if i format the phone

15)how to backup my phone settings? contacts, sms, settings, wifi,

that is all for nw..


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> here it goes
> 
> 1)any way to make usb transfers faster?
> 
> 2)every n4 has stutter in 3d games or just mine?
> 
> 3)ways to disable bottom bar or make it smaller?
> 
> 4)is there a rom just like stock but slim? i mean with removed crap, no more added crap
> 
> 5)how can i format my phone, yes format, delete everything, leave as new, hard reset
> 
> 6)what does the backup nandroid does?
> 
> 7)if you update google apps, then you format the phone, they go back to the old versions or they are updated in the rom, kernel or something?
> 
> 8)is there a way to organize homescreen very easy? i mean can i delete a homescreen, add more, remove all icons from a homescreen with little work
> 
> 9)i know the phone sync my phone contacts, but were are they ? in gmail? in a folder? where can i edit those contacts with a pc, and make backups and export them to my others cell phones like nokia
> 
> 10)what does franko kernel do?
> 
> 11)best file manager?
> 
> 12)best office docs app?
> 
> 13)a easy tutorial to flash a rom and return to the old one stock?
> 
> 14)can i delete apps from the rom,, let´s say google wallet? i mean can i remove it 100% from the phone and rom even if i format the phone
> 
> 15)how to backup my phone settings? contacts, sms, settings, wifi,
> 
> that is all for nw..


I don't know the answer to many of those questions, and some of them I would quite like to find out too ;

3) I think the Paranoid Android ROM can do this. If it can't disable it then I know it can make it smaller

5)Yes, but I don't know how to do it without googleing









6)AFAIK a nandroid basically just backs up everything so you can restore it if you mess up a ROM flash or something.

10) Franco kernel is just a different kernel. I think most people use it because power management is improved over stock, or something else that affects battery life.


----------



## sixor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I don't know the answer to many of those questions, and some of them I would quite like to find out too ;
> 
> 3) I think the Paranoid Android ROM can do this. If it can't disable it then I know it can make it smaller
> 
> 5)Yes, but I don't know how to do it without googleing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6)AFAIK a nandroid basically just backs up everything so you can restore it if you mess up a ROM flash or something.
> 
> 10) Franco kernel is just a different kernel. I think most people use it because power management is improved over stock, or something else that affects battery life.


thanks

some dude gave answers here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980135&page=389


----------



## derickwm

Add me to the club!

8GB Rooted


----------



## Rhymer

Just got mine two weeks ago and love it to death!

16 gig, stock (for now).


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Add me to the club!
> 
> 8GB Rooted


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhymer*
> 
> Just got mine two weeks ago and love it to death!
> 
> 16 gig, stock (for now).


Added. Thank looks nice btw


----------



## PhRe4k

Got to love stock Android


----------



## EnticingSausage

Picking up a nexus 4 soon, probably going to leave it stock for the meantime. Do you have to have it rooted to use RGB colour tweaker? Would prefer to keep OTA updates if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## sadeter

Nexus 4 16gb from Google Play running stock and loving it.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Nexus 4 16gb from Google Play running stock and loving it.


It's good that you're liking it







Also I put you on the list too


----------



## Marin

16gb/PA3+/Franco Kernel

Surprised I'm not on the list yet.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> 16gb/PA3+/Franco Kernel
> 
> Surprised I'm not on the list yet.


You, not on the list? I'm surprised too. I'm not sure why I'm surprised though as no doubt there's a logical explanation why you're not on the list









Anyway, if your name on the list is what you seek, your name on the list you will receive


----------



## She loved E

Thinking of joining you guys. Would be switching from expensive/contracty VZ to T-Mobile most likely.

Any way to get my hands on one for a test-drive? Would love to showroom one in Best Buy then buy online lol.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Thinking of joining you guys. Would be switching from expensive/contracty VZ to T-Mobile most likely.
> 
> Any way to get my hands on one for a test-drive? Would love to showroom one in Best Buy then buy online lol.


Surely if T-Mobile are selling them then they must have them in their store right?

When I got mine I couldn't find any in stores to have a play with as they were still pretty new on the market and in the UK O2 had exclusivity for a couple of months. In the end I had to get one without ever using one before and until 2 weeks ago I'd actually never seen another Nexus 4 in real life either.


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Surely if T-Mobile are selling them then they must have them in their store right?
> 
> When I got mine I couldn't find any in stores to have a play with as they were still pretty new on the market and in the UK O2 had exclusivity for a couple of months. In the end I had to get one without ever using one before and until 2 weeks ago I'd actually never seen another Nexus 4 in real life either.


They do carry them in select t-mobile stores. Just played with one a week ago.....and then ordered it online. 16GB running SlimBean with Franco kernel.


----------



## She loved E

TY! Gonna find a store and check it out.

Just found out my wife's phone is on contract til Jan 14.







I'll still crunch some numbers to see if I can afford to bail before that (my phone's contract is up).

I've heard VZ is bad about OS updates and support so I want to avoid them if at all possible.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I've heard VZ is bad about OS updates and support so I want to avoid them if at all possible.


You're worried about updates on an Android phone? And a Google one at that?

I had 4.2.2 before release


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> You're worried about updates on an Android phone? And a Google one at that?
> 
> I had 4.2.2 before release


Verizon in notoriously bad with updating the phones.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IchibahnSLC*
> 
> Verizon in notoriously bad with updating the phones.


But again... It's Android.....


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> But again... It's Android.....


I guess I should just say that officially the updates will take longer thru verizon. Unofficially you'll get the update pretty much as quick as the rest of us.
That sound accurate? Lol


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IchibahnSLC*
> 
> I guess I should just say that officially the updates will take longer thru verizon. Unofficially you'll get the update pretty much as quick as the rest of us.
> That sound accurate? Lol


The updates come through google, so you get them pretty much as soon as they are officially released.


----------



## Kane2207

Wasn't it the Verizon Galaxy Nexus that took ages to get an update, the 4G version? (No first hand exp, being UK based)


----------



## Scott1541

I guess it doesn't really latter anyway, Verizon only do CDMA don't they?


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I guess it doesn't really latter anyway, Verizon only do CDMA don't they?


Yes they do. I was referring to the Galaxy Nexus in specific when I said they take forever, because even though it is a google phone and should have vanilla android on it Verizon still puts bloatware on it. My friends HTC Thunderbolt just got the update to ICS lol. Just an example.


----------



## Marin

...


----------



## t00sl0w

just joined the nexus 4 party after wanting a nexus device since inception...just never got one for whatever reason.
anyway, i have the 16gb version and i love it...smooth, fast, perfect.
no issues or complaints so far, dont even really care about loosing LTE because the LTE market here in jacksonville was flooded and is only maybe 5-6mbps over HSPA+ speeds on average anyway.


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> just joined the nexus 4 party after wanting a nexus device since inception...just never got one for whatever reason.
> anyway, i have the 16gb version and i love it...smooth, fast, perfect.
> no issues or complaints so far, dont even really care about loosing LTE because the LTE market here in jacksonville was flooded and is only maybe 5-6mbps over HSPA+ speeds on average anyway.


Nexus 4 has LTE available for T-mobile. It's just been disabled by Google in the last update. Wasn't FCC approved so legally they couldn't have it available.


----------



## sixor

good news

n4 is doing awesome in 3dmark


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> just joined the nexus 4 party after wanting a nexus device since inception...just never got one for whatever reason.
> anyway, i have the 16gb version and i love it...smooth, fast, perfect.
> no issues or complaints so far, dont even really care about loosing LTE because the LTE market here in jacksonville was flooded and is only maybe 5-6mbps over HSPA+ speeds on average anyway.


I had an S2 LTE prior to this one and it got good speeds around southside i was pulling maybe 30/30, even though i get like 8/2 on the N4 i dont mind, its not like im downloading big ass files







though it was nice downloading a 200mb CM10 rom a while back while I was on data








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> good news
> 
> n4 is doing awesome in 3dmark


Yeah I just did one for the lols...


----------



## Scott1541

I only got about 9.5k when I ran 3dmark yesterday, maybe I should run it a few more times


----------



## djriful

Scoring over 11,000 with Franco, Kernel at Performance mode.


----------



## sixor

to get high scores don´t run 2 times the bench, wait until the phone it´s cooled

if you are a geek then
fresh boot,
no open apps,
disable internet, gps,blue, all, airpplane mode
greenify to kill ram eating apps

on a root 4.2.2

i have this scores
10919
6372


----------



## UZ7

Yep I'm using PA w/ motley kernel. Default clocks (probably set to run 1.5ghz) but I'm also undervolting as this is my daily settings.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> to get high scores don´t run 2 times the bench, wait until the phone it´s cooled
> 
> if you are a geek then
> fresh boot,
> no open apps,
> disable internet, gps,blue, all, airpplane mode
> greenify to kill ram eating apps
> 
> on a root 4.2.2
> 
> i have this scores
> 10919
> 6372


I won't bother then







It's too much hassle just to get a stupid score that doesn't really mean anything


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> I had an S2 LTE prior to this one and it got good speeds around southside i was pulling maybe 30/30, even though i get like 8/2 on the N4 i dont mind, its not like im downloading big ass files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though it was nice downloading a 200mb CM10 rom a while back while I was on data


dang, thats better speeds than i was getting downtown...i was hitting like 14max down and like 8-9 up.
on the northside i could get into the 20s, never ran a test on the southside though i may tomorrow with my wife's phone.

anyone else have any issues with the cell network dropping out after going in and out of multiple wifi networks in a row, over say, the span of an hour?
havent had this issue since bouncing around roms on my note.


----------



## UZ7

For those of you who havent updated PA yet: April 8 version: http://goo.im/devs/paranoidandroid/roms/mako

http://goo.im/devs/paranoidandroid/roms/gapps And new gapps that includes the new play store UI, bigger icons, little bit smoother


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> For those of you who havent updated PA yet: April 8 version: http://goo.im/devs/paranoidandroid/roms/mako
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/paranoidandroid/roms/gapps And new gapps that includes the new play store UI, bigger icons, little bit smoother


Anything new with the new PA?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Anything new with the new PA?


New paprefs, popup, hybrid-toggle? lol well the big update 3.10 -> 3.15 was back at the end of march and the rest were small bug fixes, not too sure on the new new stuff as I havent been keeping up with the changes aside from the gapps one and the latest one fixes some gtalk bugs as well.




Most of the up to date talk is on the nexus 4 xda forums http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2020336, they're not always up to date on their website: https://plus.google.com/107979589566958860409/posts


Spoiler: Statusupdate 25-27 March!



Bugfixes and stylefixes for PaPrefs, things are more readable
Mako: less default brightness in the low-end, it was too bright
Autobrightness curve adjustments -- sorry about the confusion, it has gotten actually way more intuitive than i remember from the ICS days. This is Danny Baumann's commit for CM, he did a great job with this
PerAppColor fixes against crashes + hybrid toggle longpress
Mako: DRM Libs for movie playback





Spoiler: Statusupdate 24-25 March



This ones a bit bigger so lets just get to the point,

Pa-prefs gets a new pop-up/dialog based interface. It'll be way faster to navigate when you visit the app list.

A new toggle will show you hybrid properties for each foreground app. You tap it and it will open up the same pop-up again. This allows you to change stuff for apps faster than ever before. We've cut out some nonsense like that forceclose dialog.

Pa-prefs comes in holo dark, brings lots of stylechanges and refinements.

PIE wont freeze pixels on nex7 anymore, it will not cause choppy recents. These troubles were from Android but we've found a way to fix them, without checking hw-overlays.


----------



## Marin

Blech, April update broke PIE on the lockscreen. Can I just roll back by flashing the previous ROM?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Blech, April update broke PIE on the lockscreen. Can I just roll back by flashing the previous ROM?


Yep, if something is broke I usually revert back unless you have a backup.

I went to lazy mode and just flash everything through goomanager


----------



## Marin

That's what I've been doing. Let Goomanager handle everything.


----------



## scyy

I've got a 16GB one, running the latest CM.


----------



## Scott1541

Does PA have the H+ icon?

I'm not obsessed with it, I promise


----------



## Kimir

Just got a Nexus 4 16Go here, full stock, I got sick of my Galaxy S3 freezing or restarting for no reason so I pulled the trigger and will send the S3 for repair soon™.
God damn powerful in 3Dmark compared to S3, indeed.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Does PA have the H+ icon?
> 
> I'm not obsessed with it, I promise


H+ you're looking for?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> H+ you're looking for?


Oh yes


----------



## rasa123

Well, looks like I'll be joining the club soon. My GS3 disappeared on base, so I'm putting my order in for a Nexus 4. Can't wait.


----------



## NameUnknown

Currently have a Galaxy S1 with a 32GB microSD installed in it running 4.2.2 iirc. My carrier has these and I should be up for tradeup about now, how much of an improvement will I see lol.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I've got myself a Nexus 4 16GB









Had a Samsung S3, was interested in getting the HTC One, but luckily there was this one day deal on Ibood.com for the Nexus 4 so bought it. (the device isn't available in Belgium normally).
I'm super happy, love it way more than my S3. It's also sexier


----------



## Rhymer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> H+ you're looking for?


Beautiful setup ya got there!


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhymer*
> 
> Beautiful setup ya got there!


haha thanks, its actually a bigger picture.. i just have it on the other side when i scroll for my quick shortcuts







:


----------



## Scott1541

What's the best ROM and kernel combo for the best battery life right now?

I was getting quite good battery life on Cyanogenmod but PA doesn't seem as good as far as battery life is concerned.


----------



## sixor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> What's the best ROM and kernel combo for the best battery life right now?
> 
> I was getting quite good battery life on Cyanogenmod but PA doesn't seem as good as far as battery life is concerned.


i am doing great with stock + greenify + no 3g (just 2g edge), more than 24h with 12h wifi, 12h edge, calls, sms, some light gaming, etc, normal use


----------



## jackblack644

Nexus 4 16GB, best phone I've ever had.


----------



## Scott1541

I just reflashed the stock ROM about an hour ago. I'd much rather have a more 'bare' OS with better battery life to do the things I want rather than have loads of pointless features that waste battery.

I'll look into this greenify thing too and see if it helps at all


----------



## Churminess

You're better off looking for kernels rather than roms. I'm on matr1x kernel just now, that lets me tweak tonnes of stuff. Just now I have it underclocked to ~1ghz, deactivated 2 of the cores, undervolted a bit and chosen a different governor. It's just as smooth as with everything at stock, in fact it was pretty smooth right down to ~500MHz.


----------



## Scott1541

I've been considering undervolting actually







I usually opt for the franco kernel, but that can't undervolt.

I don't really want to be underclocking or disabling cores though, I like my POWERRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Blaze0303

N4 8gb

Rom: AOKP / Kernel: Franco


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> N4 8gb
> 
> Rom: AOKP / Kernel: Franco


Added


----------



## Xanatos

How much screen time are you guys getting? At what brightness?


----------



## Scott1541

About 4 hours at near lowest brightness, over a period of 2 days.


----------



## Blaze0303

I get about 2.5, but thats with gaming. Without, I can get about 4ish.


----------



## djriful

Might want to update mine on the list... Stock + Franco


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Might want to update mine on the list... Stock + Franco


I will update







Also that's exactly what I'm running right now


----------



## sixor

me too, 422 stock + franco + 16gb


----------



## Scott1541

Stock is making a comeback then








I'll get the list edited later when I'm at home


----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I've been considering undervolting actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually opt for the franco kernel, but that can't undervolt.
> 
> I don't really want to be underclocking or disabling cores though, I like my POWERRRRRRRRRRR


After having tested it for a while now, it didn't help so yeah I'm back to POWERRRRRRRRRRR mode









What I did notice that helped is DS Battery Saver. I'm in an area with pretty awful signal (I can get some pretty awesome speeds, just awful signal) so having that turn off my data most of the time has gained me about an hour or so of screen time. I can probably get about 5 hours out of it, so long as I don't tether.

EDIT: What are you guys getting from stock that you're not getting from ROMs? I'm still on AOKP with matr1x and it just has the features I need, with the same or better battery (without DS battery saver) than stock.


----------



## sixor

how can i install this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916098

the same way as i did with franco kernel?

also:
1)if i restart my phone (hard reset) franco kernel is lost? what about root? adb? loader?

2)where is google earth and maps cache located? i want to save like 1gb of maps

3)is there a manual way to sync my contacts with gmail? i said MANUAL


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> how can i install this?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916098
> 
> the same way as i did with franco kernel?
> 
> also:
> 1)if i restart my phone (hard reset) franco kernel is lost? what about root? adb? loader?
> 
> 2)where is google earth and maps cache located? i want to save like 1gb of maps
> 
> 3)is there a manual way to sync my contacts with gmail? i said MANUAL


Well the instructions say this, so if you installed franco kernel by flashing it in CWM or TWRP then yes, that will be the right way.
_# How to install?
Just Flash in Clockworkmod Recovery (CWM) and Thats It. ENJOY_

As for your question about the kernel being lost, as long as you flashed the kernel instead of just booting it then you can reboot without loosing it. I don't think you're ever going to loose any of the other things with a reboot, so don't worry


----------



## sixor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Well the instructions say this, so if you installed franco kernel by flashing it in CWM or TWRP then yes, that will be the right way.
> _# How to install?
> Just Flash in Clockworkmod Recovery (CWM) and Thats It. ENJOY_
> 
> As for your question about the kernel being lost, as long as you flashed the kernel instead of just booting it then you can reboot without loosing it. I don't think you're ever going to loose any of the other things with a reboot, so don't worry


by reboot you mean a restart (like restart windows) or a factory reset , hard reset, format the phone,


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> by reboot you mean a restart (like restart windows) or a factory reset , hard reset, format the phone,


Yes, by reboot I mean restart, which is pretty much the same thing as a hard reset if I remember correctly and haven't confused it with anything else.









I don't think a factory reset would wipe a custom kernel or root as all it's doing is restoring the phone to it's original state. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Marin

New PA just hit and I think it includes the HALO update.

https://plus.google.com/107979589566958860409/posts

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2020336

Downloading it now.


----------



## Scott1541

I think I've got one of those wakelock things using up my battery







I went to sleep with the battery at around 99%, and woke up with it on 60%







Now about half an hour later it's on 50%


----------



## zephiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I think I've got one of those wakelock things using up my battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to sleep with the battery at around 99%, and woke up with it on 60%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now about half an hour later it's on 50%


Went to sleep with 100%... woke up with 99%. mobile data on the whole time








... debug your phone's wakelocks

Haven't been on OCN for awhile. Not using AOKP anymore, using Carbon Rom for quite a while and its a very pleasant ROM. Very stable and feature riched, it has my recommendation


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephiK*
> 
> Went to sleep with 100%... woke up with 99%. mobile data on the whole time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... debug your phone's wakelocks
> 
> Haven't been on OCN for awhile. Not using AOKP anymore, using Carbon Rom for quite a while and its a very pleasant ROM. Very stable and feature riched, it has my recommendation


I don't have better battery stats, so I can't really







I'm just going to reboot and hope it goes away, if it doesn't then I'll have to do some googling. This is the first time I've had this just over 4 months, so I'm hoping it doesn't recur too frequently.

Also I'm amusing you would like an update for your list entry then


----------



## djriful

omg, is there any alternative download site for AOSPA? Goo.im is slow 20kb/sec...

this is taking one hour to download the rom.


----------



## djriful

I'm on AOSPA 3+, so beautiful!


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm on AOSPA 3+, so beautiful!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Me likes









Are you still using the Franco kernel?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm on AOSPA 3+, so beautiful!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still using the Franco kernel?
Click to expand...

Should I? Would it conflicts?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Should I? Would it conflicts?


It wouldn't conflict, Franco kernel works with pretty much every ROM imaginable. As for whether you should, it's your choice really. You could always give it a try and reflash the stock kernel for that ROM if you don't like it.


----------



## Scott1541

So how is everyone doing with the Nexus 4s, ROMs, Kernels and whatever else?

I'm quite happy running the stock ROM right now with the franco kernel. I've been using one of those apps that disables data when the phone is idle now which cuts the battery drain a bit. I don't use anything that requires to be connected the internet constantly anyway so I'm happy enough. I'm going to try doing it manually over the next day or so to see how that goes


----------



## NexusRed

I'm Running Nexus 4 16GB with Franco Kernel on Stock 4.2.2 Rom. Love it! Best phone that I've had to date. I was thinking about trying other roms, but the stock ROM is pure android experience and I don't need anything else. If there is any Nexus phones after, you bet I'm buying!


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NexusRed*
> 
> I'm Running Nexus 4 16GB with Franco Kernel on Stock 4.2.2 Rom. Love it! Best phone that I've had to date. I was thinking about trying other roms, but the stock ROM is pure android experience and I don't need anything else. If there is any Nexus phones after, you bet I'm buying!


Added









Stock provides me with everything I want and need. There are a few features of custom ROMs that I really like but it isn't worth the hassle for such a small benefit.


----------



## NexusRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock provides me with everything I want and need. There are a few features of custom ROMs that I really like but it isn't worth the hassle for such a small benefit.


Just what I was thinking. Love this phone!! I can put up picks if needed!


----------



## Scott1541

Pics aren't necessary, but feel free to post them if you want


----------



## R1VER5

Bought the 16GB Nexus 4 to replace my aging Nexus S. What a difference! Loving the phone and have no regrets.


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Bought a 16GB version a couple weeks ago to replace my Galaxy Nexus. I've been too lazy to go to Walmart to get the $30 100min plan from T-Mo. haha

Running stock at the moment. Haven't really felt the need to root my phone yet.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1VER5*
> 
> Bought the 16GB Nexus 4 to replace my aging Nexus S. What a difference! Loving the phone and have no regrets.


That's good to hear







I imagine it would be quite an improvement coming from a Nexus S








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaucasianAsian*
> 
> Bought a 16GB version a couple weeks ago to replace my Galaxy Nexus. I've been too lazy to go to Walmart to get the $30 100min plan from T-Mo. haha
> 
> Running stock at the moment. Haven't really felt the need to root my phone yet.


Welcome aboard


----------



## sixor

i fiddled with roms for a day, and was desperate to come back to stock

roms have interesting options, but too much is too much, most things are useless, too many options for everything, it was annoying

BTW warning, flashing roms, then coming back to stock is a nightmare, it was for me, actually i had to flash stock 422 rom, but when 4.3 comes out, i won´t be able to update because of having a rom, you need to restore stock by other methods, but is a PITA


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> BTW warning, flashing roms, then coming back to stock is a nightmare, it was for me, actually i had to flash stock 422 rom, but when 4.3 comes out, i won´t be able to update because of having a rom, you need to restore stock by other methods, but is a PITA


I think I just flashed the stock rom too. Is that going to mean that 4.3 will need to be flashed as well? I guess it won't bother me much if it does, at least you don't have to flash a new rom every week like you do with the custom roms


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Really late to the party, but just replaced my T-Mobile S2 with a 16GB Nexus stock. Definitely takes a bit more customization out of the box, but I knew what I was getting into with a "pure" Android phone.

Quick problem though: I have a weird bug where the screen sleep timer will reset itself a few minutes after I change it. I'd set it to 1 or 2 minutes, for example, but a while later it'd revert back to 15 seconds. Been looking through my apps to see what could cause it but no luck yet. Relevant apps installed are Nova Launcher, Widget Lockscreen, and Light Flow. Literally the only problem in an otherwise happy experience so far


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Really late to the party, but just replaced my T-Mobile S2 with a 16GB Nexus stock. Definitely takes a bit more customization out of the box, but I knew what I was getting into with a "pure" Android phone.
> 
> Quick problem though: I have a weird bug where the screen sleep timer will reset itself a few minutes after I change it. I'd set it to 1 or 2 minutes, for example, but a while later it'd revert back to 15 seconds. Been looking through my apps to see what could cause it but no luck yet. Relevant apps installed are Nova Launcher, Widget Lockscreen, and Light Flow. Literally the only problem in an otherwise happy experience so far


Added









I can't say I've experienced that issue before, so I can't help there, of course someone else might know though


----------



## UZ7

Well regardless of what rom you use, the updates are usually from added new features and bug fixes with those so granted if you dont like updating or customizing then stick to stock. Also when a new os update comes out it wont take long for rom updates to come as well esp if google releases aosp in time.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Fixed my display sleep problem! Posting the solution here because after googling it feels no one else in the world has. Jerks









Anyways, the culprit app was Light Flow (which I still heavily recommend). It turns out using "Switch Screen On" for a notification will cause the display sleep timer to reset. I emailed the app dev who told me about this, and he explained that 4.2.x has issues with implementing a method to turn the screen on for short periods of time.

My phone now works perfectly and am 100% happy with it! Can't wait for my titanium back skin to come in.


----------



## morbid_bean

Woo! I just got me a nexus 4 16 gb last week.. Loving it so far! The first actual smart phone I ever had and it's amazing!


----------



## Stevo

Now I love my N4. I came from a Nexus S and have always enjoyed the nexus brand but that since that HTC One got announced with a google version I may switch over to that. It is very tempting.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> Now I love my N4. I came from a Nexus S and have always enjoyed the nexus brand but that since that HTC One got announced with a google version I may switch over to that. It is very tempting.


The price tag will probably stop me though







The standard HTC One already goes for around $600 off-contract. Can't imagine the Google version being much less than that.


----------



## Scott1541

If they are going to do separate google versions of phones why not just ditch touchwiz/HTC sense all together and only ship the 'pure' android versions?


----------



## sWaY20

So I just got my n4 earlier, coming from a note 2 and Verizon. Happy to be free from big red and their horrific tiered data plans. I'll miss my big phone, but I've always loved my Nexis devices so I'm home again.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## sP00N

Got a Nexus 4 16GB Stock at the moment.

This is the first android device that I have owned that I didn't feel completely compelled to root out of the box. XD


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sP00N*
> 
> Got a Nexus 4 16GB Stock at the moment.
> 
> This is the first android device that I have owned that I didn't feel completely compelled to root out of the box. XD


Added









The Nexus 4 is my first android device too, although before this I owned iPhones and always had them jailbroken so there wasn't a whole lot of difference for me. The only thing I liked about iPhones is that you can jailbreak and do whatever you like, restore them and nobody knows any different.
Where with android devices I'm led to believe that the manufacturer can tell if you've been rooting, unlocking the bootloader or flashing ROMs and the warranty is void. Whether this is the case with Nexus 4 I don't know.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sP00N*
> 
> Got a Nexus 4 16GB Stock at the moment.
> 
> This is the first android device that I have owned that I didn't feel completely compelled to root out of the box. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nexus 4 is my first android device too, although before this I owned iPhones and always had them jailbroken so there wasn't a whole lot of difference for me. The only thing I liked about iPhones is that you can jailbreak and do whatever you like, restore them and nobody knows any different.
> Where with android devices I'm led to believe that the manufacturer can tell if you've been rooting, unlocking the bootloader or flashing ROMs and the warranty is void. Whether this is the case with Nexus 4 I don't know.
Click to expand...

Nexus phones, tablets, etc... are meant to be rooted, Google wants it that way. When you go to Samsung or htc they are locked down and have to be broken into somehow. Once you break into Samsung and start flashing, they have flash counters, but you can even reset those. You can restore any nexus to factory bc Google releases the factory image to do so, unlike other manufacturers.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## Optimus Griime

Hi Nexus 4 owners,

I'm seriously considering one of these phones, or possibly the latest offering from Google if there is one on the horizon!

But, can anyone tell me what the bluetooth is like on these. Mainly in terms of quality of connection when pairing with a bluetooth car stereo.

From experience with android devices in the past, they have been a bit hit and miss, what with dropped connections, overheating handsets etc.

It's one factor that's making me cling for dear life to my iPhone :/


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Optimus Griime*
> 
> Hi Nexus 4 owners,
> 
> I'm seriously considering one of these phones, or possibly the latest offering from Google if there is one on the horizon!
> 
> But, can anyone tell me what the bluetooth is like on these. Mainly in terms of quality of connection when pairing with a bluetooth car stereo.
> 
> From experience with android devices in the past, they have been a bit hit and miss, what with dropped connections, overheating handsets etc.
> 
> It's one factor that's making me cling for dear life to my iPhone :/


Google is offering their own version of the GS4 and HTC One soon. I think they should be coming out this month. Same hardware as the originals but with the stock Android OS that the Nexus line is known for.

As far as the Nexus 4 goes, I've no problems with it. I can connect it via BT to my brother's 2013 Camry just fine, and the steering wheel controls work perfectly with my phone. No problems with dropped connections or overheating.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> If they are going to do separate google versions of phones why not just ditch touchwiz/HTC sense all together and only ship the 'pure' android versions?


I believe that is what the google experience will do.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> If they are going to do separate google versions of phones why not just ditch touchwiz/HTC sense all together and only ship the 'pure' android versions?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is what the google experience will do.
Click to expand...

Never gonna happen, and frankly I would rather it be this way. I like the "extra" stuff on the gs4/note 2, like motion, s pen etc... I like choices and that's what's finally happening. Sometimes I like running completely stock, then other times I wanna play with a completely different type of Rom. Imo sense isn't bad it's just so bloated, tw is just fugly, but I like all the cool motion stuff, I enjoyed it on my note 2. It shouldn't have taken this long for this to happen, but I'm not going to complain now.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## reflex99

How would you guys say the battery is on the N4?

I love Android for the most part, but every phone i've owned (OG Droid, Thunderbolt, SGS1, RAZR) has had battery life that is severely lacking when compared to something like the iPhone (i had one of those too for a while).

I've seen some reviews that say the battery is as good as the iphone, and I've seen some that say the battery is mediocre.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> How would you guys say the battery is on the N4?
> 
> I love Android for the most part, but every phone i've owned (OG Droid, Thunderbolt, SGS1, RAZR) has had battery life that is severely lacking when compared to something like the iPhone (i had one of those too for a while).
> 
> I've seen some reviews that say the battery is as good as the iphone, and I've seen some that say the battery is mediocre.


I've been really surprised at the battery life I'm getting. It'll def get you through the day. Franco kernel and a really good rom will do the trick with something like battery guru app. If you want an android phone with insane battery though get a note 2 or razr maxx hd.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I've been really surprised at the battery life I'm getting. It'll def get you through the day. Franco kernel and a really good rom will do the trick with something like battery guru app. If you want an android phone with insane battery though get a note 2 or razr maxx hd.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


I'm not really looking for insane battery life, but when I had the iPhone4 for a brief period of time, I wasn't worried about playing a game, or browsing reddit for 10 minutes and losing 10% of my battery. The lack of constant battery anxiety was nice.

On the RAZR, if you so much as wake the screen you are going to lose 5% of the battery.


----------



## sWaY20

The iPhone has a tiny screen, so it'll use considerably less battery in general.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> The iPhone has a tiny screen, so it'll use considerably less battery in general.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


I really don't buy that though, since the N4 has:

15% (4-4.7") bigger screen, but a 31% (1440-2100mAh) bigger battery.

anyways, the question i'm really asking is: how bad is the battery anxiety?


----------



## morbid_bean

Can anyone suggest a Decent Cheap case for the Nexus 4? Preferably from EBay / Amazon


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Can anyone suggest a Decent Cheap case for the Nexus 4? Preferably from EBay / Amazon


I just got a generic bumper case with a dbrand skin for the back. Minimal protection, but I prefer the simple look myself and the dbrand skin should hopefully protect (or at the very least, hide) the back from cracking. I got the titanium myself and it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I'm not really looking for insane battery life, but when I had the iPhone4 for a brief period of time, I wasn't worried about playing a game, or browsing reddit for 10 minutes and losing 10% of my battery. The lack of constant battery anxiety was nice.
> 
> On the RAZR, if you so much as wake the screen you are going to lose 5% of the battery.


In my experience the battery life isn't too bad, before the Nexus 4 I had an iPhone 4 for 2 years as well so I was a little concerned about the battery life. While it isn't quite as good as the iPhone 4 battery life I'm not too disappointed as it will regularly run for a couple of days with light to moderate usage and will get about 4 hours screen time out of it. I get similar usage out of it with both the stock kernel and franco kernel, although I am using the franco kernel at the minute.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I'm not really looking for insane battery life, but when I had the iPhone4 for a brief period of time, I wasn't worried about playing a game, or browsing reddit for 10 minutes and losing 10% of my battery. The lack of constant battery anxiety was nice.
> 
> On the RAZR, if you so much as wake the screen you are going to lose 5% of the battery.


I never had an iPhone myself so I can't compare battery life, but so far I'm pretty happy with the N4's battery life. Coming from an SII, I think the N4 has a longer battery life. With HSPA (no + in my town), I can do around three hours of interneting and around six hours of Spotify and still have >10% come bed time.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> The iPhone has a tiny screen, so it'll use considerably less battery in general.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't buy that though, since the N4 has:
> 
> 15% (4-4.7") bigger screen, but a 31% (1440-2100mAh) bigger battery.
> 
> anyways, the question i'm really asking is: how bad is the battery anxiety?
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter if you buy it or not, the screen uses the most power, and a bigger screen uses more power. I also had all the iPhones all the way up to iPhone 4. This phone gets decent battery line I said in my other post.

















tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## sWaY20

That was after a 9 hour work day, then the rest was Wi-Fi. Streaming a lil music and web browsing etc...

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I really don't buy that though, since the N4 has:
> 
> 15% (4-4.7") bigger screen, but a 31% (1440-2100mAh) bigger battery.
> 
> anyways, the question i'm really asking is: how bad is the battery anxiety?


Well not to mention iphones generally have lower clocked dual core CPUs (vs quad core on n4), 1gb of ram (2gb on n4)... so all of those combine would cause more battery consumption

anyways most people typically get 3hr~ on screen time on stock and they can get 4hr+ depending on ROMs/Tweaks/Kernels/Undervolting and/or disabling cores, or wifi vs data which would be good enough for a regular/average days worth

as an average user i never actually had the phone "0" on me except when i didnt charge it the night before so as far as regular users it may be good enough but that all depends on use because some people for example who have long commute or generally on the phone longer will opt to have a larger battery capacity, some people buy extended battery (phones w/ removable), external battery packs and what not and thats how they alleviate that problem...


----------



## sixor

save battery:, mine does easily 1.5 days

i use 2g only, and wifi
franco kernel
little gaming, some browsing during the day
greenify is a must, disables all apps using cpu/network (games, facebook, etc) i don`t like apps activating without asking me, only gmail
auto brightness

that`s about all

off couse playing 1-2h of carmageddon uses 100% of battery, that screenis heavy onthe battery, also the 4 cores at max, 3g kill battery too, you don´t need 3g for wassap, gmail, etc, basic stuff, i use opera mini fro browsing

for me the best thing was greenify


----------



## Churminess

I find my battery depends strongly on signal strength. I can get about 3 hours with half strength and below most of the day, but when I've spent a day in an area with better signal I've pulled 6h before. The 6 hour scenario being on stock.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess*
> 
> I find my battery depends strongly on signal strength. I can get about 3 hours with half strength and below most of the day, but when I've spent a day in an area with better signal I've pulled 6h before. The 6 hour scenario being on stock.


Yep this could be due to the radio constantly having to look for a better signal so in turn uses more power.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## djriful

The material is pure...


----------



## She loved E

Will be joining you guys next week!







Just ordered a black N4 16GB.

My DINC is finally crapping out... can't wait to be off contract and away from Verizon.


----------



## connectwise

I'm thinking of buying one asap too. But the problem is my contract is up in six months. Don't know if I should wait or not. The reason I want one now is b/c my current phone can't last 10 hours on a single charge.


----------



## om3nz

Hey guys. I have a 16gb nexus 4 with stock ROM, add me to the club.
I love this device.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The material is pure...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it just like a pouch or is there more to it?

Edit:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying one asap too. But the problem is my contract is up in six months. Don't know if I should wait or not. The reason I want one now is b/c my current phone can't last 10 hours on a single charge.


I don't know what I would do in that situation, but you could always just buy a Nexus 4 now sim free, put your sim in it and use it until the end of your contract. Then at that point you could decide if you want to keep the phone or sell it and get a new phone entirely as the new Nexus phone may be released by that point. Obviously the other choice would be to wait until your contract is up and then decide from what phones are on the market then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *om3nz*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a 16gb nexus 4 with stock ROM, add me to the club.
> I love this device.


Added


----------



## sWaY20

Not sure if I'm added yet, but I'm running carbon rom, Franco kernel, and 4g enabled if you wanna add me.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Not sure if I'm added yet, but I'm running carbon rom, Franco kernel, and 4g enabled if you wanna add me.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


IIRC you weren't added because you didn't say with version it was







So say whether it's an 8GB or 16GB and you'll be on the list in no time


----------



## arvindrao15

Hey great news, if it is so, and also you have posted it very nicely. looks really cool!.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Trying to get lte to work but I keep losing data signal


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Not sure if I'm added yet, but I'm running carbon rom, Franco kernel, and 4g enabled if you wanna add me.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC you weren't added because you didn't say with version it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So say whether it's an 8GB or 16GB and you'll be on the list in no time
Click to expand...

Oh your right, it's 16gb, no way I could function with less than 8gb.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Trying to get lte to work but I keep losing data signal


You might not have strong lte around you yet. I'm in Houston and we were one of the first to get lte here, so it's really good here. I never drop down to hspa unless I get a call.

This is what I get average around me, I got higher around 40 down, but this is average. With hspa+i get around 15 down.









tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> You might not have strong lte around you yet. I'm in Houston and we were one of the first to get lte here, so it's really good here. I never drop down to hspa unless I get a call.
> 
> This is what I get average around me, I got higher around 40 down, but this is average. With hspa+i get around 15 down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


Added









Those speeds are awesome by the way







In the UK I get a maximum of around 6Mb/s down on HSPA+


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> You might not have strong lte around you yet. I'm in Houston and we were one of the first to get lte here, so it's really good here. I never drop down to hspa unless I get a call.
> 
> This is what I get average around me, I got higher around 40 down, but this is average. With hspa+i get around 15 down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


Why am I losing Data signal at all? Should I just drop to HSPA if I cant get LTE?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> You might not have strong lte around you yet. I'm in Houston and we were one of the first to get lte here, so it's really good here. I never drop down to hspa unless I get a call.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I losing Data signal at all? Should I just drop to HSPA if I cant get LTE?
Click to expand...

Yeah you should be dropping to hspa or 3g then edge. Do you get lte at all ever? Or when you enable it, does it just go to a triangle or whatever?

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I got it to work.


----------



## falcon26

Wait how are people getting LTE speed when this phone is only 4G? When I had the Nexus 4 here in the Bay Area CA, the best I ever got was like 2 megs down. And that was only like 3-4 months ago...


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Wait how are people getting LTE speed when this phone is only 4G? When I had the Nexus 4 here in the Bay Area CA, the best I ever got was like 2 megs down. And that was only like 3-4 months ago...


I always thought LTE was another name for 4G?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> I always thought LTE was another name for 4G?


AFAIK yes, 4G is just another name for LTE. Just like HSDPA (and others?) is known as 3G. For now I'm going to assume he meant 3G as it makes more sense


----------



## falcon26

OK wait wait. I thought or assumed that the Nexus 4 didn't have 4G LTE. When ever I do speed tests in my area with the Nexus 4, I got around 1-2 megs at the most. When my friend does a test on his HTC One he gets like 15 megs down. Which of course blows the nexus out of the water so to speak.


----------



## ihatelolcats

.48 and .54 radio have disabled LTE
.33 should be able to use LTE


----------



## CaucasianAsian

In with a 16GB Nexus 4 on the T-Mobile $30/mo plan. Bone stock only because I haven't had a need to yet.







Phone is super snappy and the battery life is SO much better than my VZW Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## falcon26

How do you make it do the .33 radio thing? My speed compared to an LTE enabled phone sucks big time...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> How do you make it do the .33 radio thing? My speed compared to an LTE enabled phone sucks big time...


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087227
actually i think .27 is preferred over .33


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Wait how are people getting LTE speed when this phone is only 4G? When I had the Nexus 4 here in the Bay Area CA, the best I ever got was like 2 megs down. And that was only like 3-4 months ago...


4g is lte, and this phone is only 3g and hspa capable. You need more than just the radio to enable 4g, there's a flashable file going around that saves a headache. It'll put the stuff you have to add into phone in the right place.

Any radio under .48 works, test to see which one works best for you. I've tried them all and .33 is best for me. This won't work on any other US carrier other than t mobile either, just fyi.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## She loved E

I'm in.  Just need to activate.

16GB black.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaucasianAsian*
> 
> In with a 16GB Nexus 4 on the T-Mobile $30/mo plan. Bone stock only because I haven't had a need to yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phone is super snappy and the battery life is SO much better than my VZW Galaxy Nexus.


Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to activate.
> 
> 16GB black.


Added but I've put you down as stock. If you've got a ROM on it this quickly let me know


----------



## She loved E

yeah I'll be stock for a while, thanks


----------



## Scorpion667

In. 16GB. Purity ROM 5.6.1 with Purified Kernel r52
Came from Iphone5/S3

Flashed soon as I unboxed it lol... The whole point in getting a nexus is custom ROM's for me, it's hella fun


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> In. 16GB. Purity ROM 5.6.1 with Purified Kernel r52
> Came from Iphone5/S3
> 
> Flashed soon as I unboxed it lol... The whole point in getting a nexus is custom ROM's for me, it's hella fun


If 'In' is what you demand, 'In' is what you shall receive









IMO this is a bit of a strange upgrade, If I had an S3 then I certainly wouldn't be swapping it for a Nexus 4


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> If 'In' is what you demand, 'In' is what you shall receive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO this is a bit of a strange upgrade, If I had an S3 then I certainly wouldn't be swapping it for a Nexus 4


You'd be surprised, the Nexus 4 is a LOT smoother/fluid both being on well optimized custom ROM's. Also getting first dibs on updates and having arguably the best dev support (custom ROM's) is a huge benefit.

The phone is only as good as the software it runs on, nom sayin? Plus LTE is pointless in 99% of situations for my use, although I can enable LTE on my N4 if I choose to (it's a battery hog).
Besides the S3 dual core is pretty weak hardware wise, adreno 225 is a pretty slow GPU for 720p.

The iphone 5 is amazing/stable/fast/small/looks good but gets boring after a while, even with full JB tweaks.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> You'd be surprised, the Nexus 4 is a LOT smoother/fluid both being on well optimized custom ROM's. Also getting first dibs on updates and having arguably the best dev support (custom ROM's) is a huge benefit.
> 
> The phone is only as good as the software it runs on, nom sayin?
> Besides the S3 dual core is pretty weak hardware wise, adreno 225 is a pretty slow GPU for 720p.
> 
> The iphone 5 is amazing/stable/fast/small/looks good but gets boring after a while, even with full JB tweaks.


Ahh, I'm forgetting there are two versions of the S3, In the UK we have the quad core international version







I know what you're saying about the iPhone 5 too, It's a decent phone with a great user experience but I've had iPhones since the 3G and iOS is definitely boring. I was jailbreaking too and in the end I just got so fed up with everything as a whole that I decided to come over to android, and the Nexus 4









I could really do with getting back into custom ROMs again as well, but leaving it stock is just so much easier and more convenient.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Ahh, I'm forgetting there are two versions of the S3, In the UK we have the quad core international version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're saying about the iPhone 5 too, It's a decent phone with a great user experience but I've had iPhones since the 3G and iOS is definitely boring. I was jailbreaking too and in the end I just got so fed up with everything as a whole that I decided to come over to android, and the Nexus 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could really do with getting back into custom ROMs again as well, but leaving it stock is just so much easier and more convenient.


Haha thats what I said back in november that I would stay stock.. didn't last long









I'm using paranoid android and loving it









Back when I had my skyrocket, it was my first android phone and that too didnt stay stock on first day, jumped on flashing roms on day one... its the overclocker/tweakers in us that gets us all excited


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Haha thats what I said back in november that I would stay stock.. didn't last long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using paranoid android and loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I had my skyrocket, it was my first android phone and that too didnt stay stock on first day, jumped on flashing roms on day one... its the overclocker/tweakers in us that gets us all excited


After I got mine I left it stock for a week or two, then installed my first ROM. Then I ended up jumping from one ROM to another for a while before returning to stock again. Then a few months later I decided to try PA, which I used for a few weeks and flashed stock again, which is where I still am now.

The only reason why It's still running stock right now is that I like a phone that works as a phone. I can just pick it up whenever and I know that everything is going to work perfectly just like it should do, and without ant bugs or glitches. I also didn't like having to wipe my phone all the time as I could never get those apps where you backup messages, etc... to work for some reason.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> After I got mine I left it stock for a week or two, then installed my first ROM. Then I ended up jumping from one ROM to another for a while before returning to stock again. Then a few months later I decided to try PA, which I used for a few weeks and flashed stock again, which is where I still am now.
> 
> The only reason why It's still running stock right now is that I like a phone that works as a phone. I can just pick it up whenever and I know that everything is going to work perfectly just like it should do, and without ant bugs or glitches. I also didn't like having to wipe my phone all the time as I could never get those apps where you backup messages, etc... to work for some reason.


Yeah I know how you feel, at some point I didn't want to keep updating nightlies when I was playing with cyanogen but I stayed on PA and I like it a lot, once you get a good stable build running I would stick with it for a while then update later on if needed. I was going mostly for PA's features and customizations which is why I stuck with them, there are times when I do get a buggy build but I always end up reverting back to a previous build. But if you need your phone a lot and need to have a stable build running then yeah you're right you sticking with stock is a good idea. You can actually tweak it up and make it run the way you want without having to flash anything which is why I love nexus phones.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> If 'In' is what you demand, 'In' is what you shall receive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO this is a bit of a strange upgrade, If I had an S3 then I certainly wouldn't be swapping it for a Nexus 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised, the Nexus 4 is a LOT smoother/fluid both being on well optimized custom ROM's. Also getting first dibs on updates and having arguably the best dev support (custom ROM's) is a huge benefit.
> 
> The phone is only as good as the software it runs on, nom sayin? Plus LTE is pointless in 99% of situations for my use, although I can enable LTE on my N4 if I choose to (it's a battery hog).
> Besides the S3 dual core is pretty weak hardware wise, adreno 225 is a pretty slow GPU for 720p.
> 
> The iphone 5 is amazing/stable/fast/small/looks good but gets boring after a while, even with full JB tweaks.
Click to expand...

Fyi, lte isn't a battery hog. There is absolutely no difference in 3g/hspa to running 4g at all. I was getting just under 24hrs on battery with right under 4hrs screen on time. That wasn't all Wi-Fi either, just when I got off work at night. I get the same after I enabled 4g, so nothing changed.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## wompwomp

I got a question: So I'm planning on getting this phone for t-mobile, but the thing is I thought this phone is suppose to be $300 for the 8gb. Amazon has it for 353.99. And even on criagslist people are selling used ones for $300+ Am I missing something?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> I got a question: So I'm planning on getting this phone for t-mobile, but the thing is I thought this phone is suppose to be $300 for the 8gb. Amazon has it for 353.99. And even on criagslist people are selling used ones for $300+ Am I missing something?


Buy it from Google Playstore:

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_8gb_black_promo

Comes in 8 and 16GB as well as White and Black, also comes with bumper.

At least if you buy it from google playstore when/if something goes wrong with it (no destroyed) you can get your warranty directly through them.


----------



## wompwomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Buy it from Google Playstore:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_8gb_black_promo
> 
> Comes in 8 and 16GB as well as White and Black, also comes with bumper.
> 
> At least if you buy it from google playstore when/if something goes wrong with it (no destroyed) you can get your warranty directly through them.


Understood. I kinda wanted to buy it locally to save on shipping, but buying it from their store seems like the smartest option. Even with shipping, it's still cheaper than buying it locally..


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> Understood. I kinda wanted to buy it locally to save on shipping, but buying it from their store seems like the smartest option. Even with shipping, it's still cheaper than buying it locally..


Hmm I thought they added cheaper shipping option but not sure if thats for the other products. The 1-2 days is really quick though.


----------



## Scorpion667

FYI Official CM10.1 Stable Release is out!!!
It's pretty damn good, using it now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Fyi, lte isn't a battery hog. There is absolutely no difference in 3g/hspa to running 4g at all. I was getting just under 24hrs on battery with right under 4hrs screen on time. That wasn't all Wi-Fi either, just when I got off work at night. I get the same after I enabled 4g, so nothing changed.
> 
> tappin from a N E X U S


Oh. I'll revisit my LTE testing on it then
I don't really need the speed for my use, but the lower latency is nice.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> FYI Official CM10.1 Stable Release is out!!!
> It's pretty damn good, using it now.


Oh, that's good. I would have thought they would have got a stable release a bit sooner though. If I'm installing another ROM I think it will be PA, I've used CM in the past and IMO it didn't really offer many more features over stock.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> FYI Official CM10.1 Stable Release is out!!!
> It's pretty damn good, using it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's good. I would have thought they would have got a stable release a bit sooner though. If I'm installing another ROM I think it will be PA, I've used CM in the past and IMO it didn't really offer many more features over stock.
Click to expand...

That's what cm it's all about, a stock experience that's tweaked to be faster, better battery, more fluid, and a few extra options.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## Scott1541

I've backed up my messages and I'm going to give CM another go. If I'm not happy with it then I'll move to PA.


----------



## ihatelolcats

what does paranoid android give you cyanogenmod doesnt


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what does paranoid android give you cyanogenmod doesnt


I didn't think CM let you resize the bars at the top and bottom. Does it do that now too?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I didn't think CM let you resize the bars at the top and bottom. Does it do that now too?


Nop.


----------



## Blue Dragon

nexus 16gb stock


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Dragon*
> 
> nexus 16gb stock


Added


----------



## Scott1541

Looks like the end is near for the Nexus 4....

http://hexus.net/mobile/news/android/57529-google-runs-stock-nexus-4-nexus-5-launch-looms/


----------



## ihatelolcats

running down stock??? did they ever have stock to run down? lol


----------



## Scott1541

Well that's debatable


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Looks like the end is near for the Nexus 4....
> 
> http://hexus.net/mobile/news/android/57529-google-runs-stock-nexus-4-nexus-5-launch-looms/


Whaaaa!! I just got this thing... 

Hey guys check this thread of mine out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1407703/how-to-diy-mobile-phone-stand-made-from-unused-expansion-slot-cover


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Whaaaa!! I just got this thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys check this thread of mine out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1407703/how-to-diy-mobile-phone-stand-made-from-unused-expansion-slot-cover


I just remembered this from a couple of years ago after looking at that expansion slot cover stand. Pizza support thingy stand ftw


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I just remembered this from a couple of years ago after looking at that expansion slot cover stand. Pizza support thingy stand ftw


Haha Man that is awesome! I always wondered what those would make a good use for.


----------



## Scott1541

My local Pizza shop doesn't use them though, and I don't know of another that uses them either. I remember making and using one ages ago when I had an iPhone 3G, which would have been a year or two before that article was published.


----------



## wompwomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Looks like the end is near for the Nexus 4....
> 
> http://hexus.net/mobile/news/android/57529-google-runs-stock-nexus-4-nexus-5-launch-looms/


So it's confirmed for sure the nexus 5 will be coming out soon, right? I was just honestly about to comment in this thread asking if you guys think a newer version of the nexus was going to come out because I was planning on purchasing the 4 soon. and since the 4 has been out for about 9 months now? Just in time, right? lol.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp*
> 
> So it's confirmed for sure the nexus 5 will be coming out soon, right? I was just honestly about to comment in this thread asking if you guys think a newer version of the nexus was going to come out because I was planning on purchasing the 4 soon. and since the 4 has been out for about 9 months now? Just in time, right? lol.


Well there are some pointing but no actual concrete confirmation yet but its getting closer. You saw all the sales and discounts for the Nexus 7 and there was a leak of the new Nexus 7 tablet coming out (more like hardware upgrade), so now people are talking about how some parts of the UK stopped selling the Nexus 4 first white then black version, though it is just being introduced in other countries so the Nexus 4 light isnt out just yet...

If trends come it will be an announcement of a new upgrade in OS probably Key Lime Pie (not the 4.3 update that comes with S4 and HTC One GE) or something, the tablet announcements who knows the Nexus 10 might get an update as well.. when they announce the OS its usually followed by their line up of devices and then there is the rumors of Nexus 5 and/or Motorola X phone which there have been some things popping up about the Motorola X phone. When and if they do have that it usually wont release till end of the year like how Google does all their releasing, just before the holidays.









I got my phone in November of last year and its still going strong


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Looks like the end is near for the Nexus 4....
> 
> http://hexus.net/mobile/news/android/57529-google-runs-stock-nexus-4-nexus-5-launch-looms/


Not as bad as iPhone.

I had my iPhone 4 for almost 3 generation before moving to Nexus 4.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Not as bad as iPhone.
> 
> I had my iPhone 4 for almost 3 generation before moving to Nexus 4.


I only had mine for 2 generations







Mainly because I couldn't (and still can't) afford to get a new phone every year, I have to use the same phone for a couple of years before upgrading. I don't have phones on contract so I could upgrade as often as I wanted if I had the money, being a student and not having a job at the minute, and going to uni later this year means I don't really have any money to spare, and probably won't for a few years.

I'll be using my Nexus 4 for the rest of this year and next year for sure, but what happens after is one of those cross that bridge when I come to it sort of things


----------



## UZ7

http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/09/lg-optimus-g2-leak/

All I see is nexus 5 written all over it lol...


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/09/lg-optimus-g2-leak/
> 
> All I see is nexus 5 written all over it lol...


It does indeed. They could just slap on a couple of Nexus 5 stickers and there they go, the Nexus 5


----------



## sWaY20

Lg already said they weren't going to do another nexus, "it doesn't benefit them to make a phone without their launcher" is what they said. Can't rem where I read that but I did a few days ago. From what I understand it's sony that keeps coming up in the rumors, but who knows at this point.

tappin from the N e x u s 4


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Lg already said they weren't going to do another nexus, "it doesn't benefit them to make a phone without their launcher" is what they said. Can't rem where I read that but I did a few days ago. From what I understand it's sony that keeps coming up in the rumors, but who knows at this point.
> 
> tappin from the N e x u s 4


I'd be surprised if they didn't make another Nexus phone. Without having read anything that suggests otherwise, I'd presume they are still making at least another one.


----------



## UZ7

Welp on other side of news I think announcement or talk about 4.3 will be within the next few days.

https://developers.google.com/events/162825523/

And my bro is getting his HTC One GE tomorrow, should have 4.3 stock so if no one else does it then he'll dump the image for xda devs.

But most likely all the timing will be done within this week (i think).


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I'd be surprised if they didn't make another Nexus phone. Without having read anything that suggests otherwise, I'd presume they are still making at least another one.


http://mashable.com/2013/05/28/lg-nexus-5/

This wasn't the exact source i read from previously, but it says the same thing nonetheless.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> http://mashable.com/2013/05/28/lg-nexus-5/
> 
> This wasn't the exact source i read from previously, but it says the same thing nonetheless.


Ah, that clears that up a bit







I missed the LG part in your last post and assumed you meant there will be no more nexus phones







I remember reading something similar to that a little while back now.

I don't really know what to think, but the part mentioning "no added value" doesn't seem very true. Just because a phone isn't covered in the manufacturers stickers and filled with their bloatware doesn't mean that the product is any less valuable to the company.


----------



## sWaY20

Ah ok, god I hope they never stop making nexus phones.

tappin from the N e x u s 4


----------



## UZ7

Google will never stop making the Nexus and they're trying other things to cater to other people and if companies dont want to partner up with them then its their loss. Even if Google or manufacturer doesnt make a big return or even if its at Google's loss, they can market the Nexus as a loss leader, it wll be another person on an Android OS and liking it and becoming a permanent consumer











New google maps leak lol = 4.3?


----------



## Scott1541

I've got a little problem here and I could do with some help







I flashed PA this morning and there's this stupid translucent blue semicircle on the left side of my screen, right in the middle. I've figured out what it does but how do I get rid of it?


----------



## CarFreak302

Hold it until it is selected and you can move it around the screen. A small red circle with an X should appear top center. Put the icon over it and drop, it will be gone until you re-enable it.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> Hold it until it is selected and you can move it around the screen. A small red circle with an X should appear top center. Put the icon over it and drop, it will be gone until you re-enable it.


Tried that at first and it didn't work, so I went off to youtube and found you had to double tap it first. Anyway now it's gone


----------



## UZ7

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Cores

Can't believe it's just a few months until this device is a year old. I remember the day when I unboxed my Nexus 4 like yesterday.


----------



## cavallino

I'm hoping the nexus 5 comes out around october or november with dat LTE.


----------



## Cores

This is the first phone that I have ever owned for this long without getting bored of. I think I'm actually going to to stick with the N4 until the 2014 Nexus phone, whatever it will be called then.


----------



## cavallino

Can anyone give any comment on enabling LTE on the Nexus 4 for tmobile. My phone is dead stock right now and the only reason I see the need to change that is to use helium backup and to get LTE capability but I don't want to sacrifice stability not even a tiny bit and I would still stick with the stock rom. Plus I would like to keep stock OTA updates. I just switched to tmo and I would probably wait for the next next nexus if I could get LTE on the nexus 4


----------



## Scott1541

I'm not that bothered about having a phone that supports LTE yet. In the UK it's a fair bit more expensive than 3G, and from what I've seen the speeds are only 2-3 times faster than what I get right now. Either way It doesn't matter what the Nexus 5 will have, I'm still going to be using the Nexus 4 until late 2014


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I'm not that bothered about having a phone that supports LTE yet. In the UK it's a fair bit more expensive than 3G, and from what I've seen the speeds are only 2-3 times faster than what I get right now. Either way It doesn't matter what the Nexus 5 will have, I'm still going to be using the Nexus 4 until late 2014


I live in a rural area in the UK with very patchy 3G so I can forget hoping to have 4G here any time soon. Broadband here is horrible too.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Can anyone give any comment on enabling LTE on the Nexus 4 for tmobile. My phone is dead stock right now and the only reason I see the need to change that is to use helium backup and to get LTE capability but I don't want to sacrifice stability not even a tiny bit and I would still stick with the stock rom. Plus I would like to keep stock OTA updates. I just switched to tmo and I would probably wait for the next next nexus if I could get LTE on the nexus 4


no guarantees

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1i4j8c/in_light_of_the_recent_interest_in_the_tmobile/%5B/URL


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Can anyone give any comment on enabling LTE on the Nexus 4 for tmobile. My phone is dead stock right now and the only reason I see the need to change that is to use helium backup and to get LTE capability but I don't want to sacrifice stability not even a tiny bit and I would still stick with the stock rom. Plus I would like to keep stock OTA updates. I just switched to tmo and I would probably wait for the next next nexus if I could get LTE on the nexus 4


Go on xda in the nexus 4 section and find the directions in enabling 4g. There's a file you can flash to enable it for you, or you can do it manually (the long way). You'll have to be on a baseband older the .48, like .33, .27, or .24. The .33 works better for me, but not for a lot of people.

There's a thread just for basebands on xda, you can flash back and forth to see what works best for you with no problems. It'll stick through Rom flashes etc... until you flash or update a Rom including the baseband. The newer 4.3 includes .84 I believe so it won't work without keeping those other baseband I mentioned earlier.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## darkRyu

Nexus 4 16gig. Wife got an iphone 5 so i took her N4. Just rooted unlock bootloader. Now just messing around with the roms. Then might try to overclock it a bit. And mess with the lte


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Nexus 4 16gig. Wife got an iphone 5 so i took her N4. Just rooted unlock bootloader. Now just messing around with the roms. Then might try to overclock it a bit. And mess with the lte


use faux kernel and buy the app. you wont regret it


----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> use faux kernel and buy the app. you wont regret it


ok ill try faux. one question though. why the download for aopk from xda is taking soo long. its like 2 hrs long.. still waiting for it to dl right now. its only 91mb for gapps and 168 mb for the rom. anyone know where i can download it faster?


----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> use faux kernel and buy the app. you wont regret it


Sorry. Just another question. Can I flash the faux kernel on the stock rom? thanks


----------



## ihatelolcats

never messed with aokp but yes you can flash a different kernel with the stock rom
just remember if you do flash aokp later it will overwrite the kernel. so you will have to reflash the kernel you want. not a big deal


----------



## darkRyu

ok thanks


----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> never messed with aokp but yes you can flash a different kernel with the stock rom
> just remember if you do flash aokp later it will overwrite the kernel. so you will have to reflash the kernel you want. not a big deal


Is there anyway to backup my whole phone to my computer? thanks.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Is there anyway to backup my whole phone to my computer? thanks.


Yes, Nandroid backup









This can be done through the Nexus Root Toolkit. There's probably other ways as well but that's how I do it.

Also I've added you to the list. I haven't put the ROM that you're using as it seems you're trying out different ones right now. If you settle on a ROM and want it adding just let me know.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Is there anyway to backup my whole phone to my computer? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Nandroid backup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can be done through the Nexus Root Toolkit. There's probably other ways as well but that's how I do it.
> 
> Also I've added you to the list. I haven't put the ROM that you're using as it seems you're trying out different ones right now. If you settle on a ROM and want it adding just let me know.
Click to expand...

Never know you could backup with that toolkit, save space on phone. Backups are pretty big files

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Never know you could backup with that toolkit, save space on phone. Backups are pretty big files
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


Yeah, a few backups and half of the space would be gone


----------



## Cores

I do nandroid backup via Clockworkmod recovery. Works flawlessly.


----------



## Scott1541

When I make a nandroid backup through the toolkit all I think it does is make a backup with TWRP and then copy it to my computer.


----------



## djriful

I ran Android Jelly Bean 4.3.. new fonts, improved battery life like insane.

I had my phone idle overnight for 7 hours and it only consumed 3%... next morning... o.o wow...
I check the battery stats, there is no "awake" happens except the alarms clock time.

Btw the way... dBrand is being awesome. Maybe because I'm a fellow Canadian... this totally fit my setup scheme... black white red like my rig.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I ran Android Jelly Bean 4.3.. new fonts, improved battery life like insane.
> 
> I had my phone idle overnight for 7 hours and it only consumed 3%... next morning... o.o wow...
> I check the battery stats, there is no "awake" happens except the alarms clock time.


Hmmm..... interesting....

To install or not to install, that is the question


----------



## meg29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I ran Android Jelly Bean 4.3.. new fonts, improved battery life like insane.
> 
> I had my phone idle overnight for 7 hours and it only consumed 3%... next morning... o.o wow...
> I check the battery stats, there is no "awake" happens except the alarms clock time.
> 
> Btw the way... dBrand is being awesome. Maybe because I'm a fellow Canadian... this totally fit my setup scheme... black white red like my rig.


I also a nexus 4 owner (stock rom, 16gb , rooted), i have put on my cell phone the dbrand carbon fiber sticker... the quality is excellent of that stickers, but i dont know what will happen when i will try to winkle out them... Who knows....


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I ran Android Jelly Bean 4.3.. new fonts, improved battery life like insane.
> 
> I had my phone idle overnight for 7 hours and it only consumed 3%... next morning... o.o wow...
> I check the battery stats, there is no "awake" happens except the alarms clock time.
> 
> Btw the way... dBrand is being awesome. Maybe because I'm a fellow Canadian... this totally fit my setup scheme... black white red like my rig.


I just have to buy that now...


----------



## UZ7




----------



## UZ7

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images?hl=pt-BR#occamjwr66v

Welp 4.3 is officially out:

Nexus (various)/4/7/10 factory images available.

It also rolled out onto AOSP so should be a matter of time before cyanogen/aokp/pa/custom roms get them as well.


----------



## Scott1541

Imma upgrade right now, well as soon as I've finished eating


----------



## sWaY20

Hasn't pushed on my nexus 10 yet, i keep checking it.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## UZ7

Not sure when OTA will kick in.

In the mean time an overview of changes:
http://developer.android.com/about/versions/jelly-bean.html?43

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Scott1541

Can't get the tgz to flash







It just gets past the command line stuff and nothing happens, my N4 just stays in bootloader mode. I'm going to have to flash stock and see if the OTA update is out yet

EDIT: Flashed 4.3 manually, it was surprisingly easy







Feels like I've actually acomplished something too rather than just clicking a few buttons in NRT.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Can't get the tgz to flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just gets past the command line stuff and nothing happens, my N4 just stays in bootloader mode. I'm going to have to flash stock and see if the OTA update is out yet
> 
> EDIT: Flashed 4.3 manually, it was surprisingly easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like I've actually acomplished something too rather than just clicking a few buttons in NRT.


Haha yeah man, thats how you do it!


----------



## djriful

I'll wait for OTA... I don't feel redoing my customizations...


----------



## morbid_bean

What is the average time for OTA to go though? Nexus 4 is actually my first Android device, so Never really experienced it.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> What is the average time for OTA to go though? Nexus 4 is actually my first Android device, so Never really experienced it.


Today or friday


----------



## ihatelolcats

cmon cyanogen get with the program


----------



## Scott1541

I'll probably move back to PA again when it's released, or a few days after so they can sort any major problems out. I might even go with PAC-Man this time


----------



## Cores

I'm going to wait until an AOKP release.


----------



## mrhiab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> What is the average time for OTA to go though? Nexus 4 is actually my first Android device, so Never really experienced it.


They are pushed out randomly according to your IMEI #

I flashed the 4.3 stock image and enabled LTE on it already


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrhiab*
> 
> They are pushed out randomly according to your IMEI #
> 
> I flashed the 4.3 stock image and enabled LTE on it already


Makes sense. I remember back when I had iPhones when the new version if iOS was released you couldn't download it for hours after the release due to everyone updating at the same time.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrhiab*
> 
> They are pushed out randomly according to your IMEI #
> 
> I flashed the 4.3 stock image and enabled LTE on it already


Any way to tell what imei number they are on. Or when I'm close to being up?

Also anyone who has it so far? Any noticeable improvements with performance and such?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrhiab*
> 
> They are pushed out randomly according to your IMEI #
> 
> I flashed the 4.3 stock image and enabled LTE on it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any way to tell what imei number they are on. Or when I'm close to being up?
> 
> Also anyone who has it so far? Any noticeable improvements with performance and such?
Click to expand...

Still kinda early to tell for me, but battery seems like it's improved a bit, heard a few others mention that as well.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Apinchof

Typing this on my nexus 4
16 GB
Franco Kernel
Aokp

Also I want to join the club


----------



## djriful

I am waiting to buy Chromecast in Canada... I want that thing!


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apinchof*
> 
> Typing this on my nexus 4
> 16 GB
> Franco Kernel
> Aokp
> 
> Also I want to join the club


Added


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Still waiting for this OTA


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Still waiting for this OTA


It'll come end eventually


----------



## cavallino

I manually updated my Nexus 7 based on the instructions posted on android police but when I went to do it on my nexus 4 it wasn't behaving exactly as they said it would so I'm waiting.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I manually updated my Nexus 7 based on the instructions posted on android police but when I went to do it on my nexus 4 it wasn't behaving exactly as they said it would so I'm waiting.


I just followed some generic guide on how to flash the stock rom using fastboot via the command line. It worked flawlessly, although I was a bit paranoid about my laptop blue screening during the process as it's been acting strange recently and I've had one bsod already. Everything worked out fine in the end though


----------



## Scott1541

I've noticed a slight issue with 4.3... Now my 16GB N4 seems to think it's an 8GB







I look on the storage screen in the settings menu and it only says 5.67GB of total space, which is exactly the amount an 8GB should have, before installing 4.3 it used to be over 12GB.

Anyone else had this and what do I do?

Edit: Don't worry, I've found a thread on xda with some instructions on how to get it back







It needs a factory reset though so I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## morbid_bean

Did the Google Services Framework method a couple of times tonight, OTA Came through on my Stock Un-Rooted Nexus 4.


----------



## om3nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Google Services Framework method a couple of times tonight, OTA Came through on my Stock Un-Rooted Nexus 4.


Dude, it really works. Updating my nexus 4 right now.


----------



## CarFreak302

Running 4.3 now as well.


----------



## Cores

How's the battery life for you guys who are now on 4.3? How long of extra battery life are you getting?


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> How's the battery life for you guys who are now on 4.3? How long of extra battery life are you getting?


I haven't had 4.3 long enough yet to really tell, but I did take Plants vs Zombies for about a 20 min play session and battery went from 61% to 52%. Hope this can give a general idea


----------



## CarFreak302

I went about 8 hours this evening without a charge, using it for a lot of 3G data and and a little video recording. I was done to roughly 30%.


----------



## Scott1541

I haven't really had long enough to compare battery life either. I've only fully charged my N4 once since installing 4.3, and I had to reflash it last night to get the other half of my storage back







When I get everything installed again and get the settings right I should be able to tell


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Took all saturday but I finally fixed all my issues and have 4.3 Android with 4G LTE.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Took all saturday but I finally fixed all my issues and have 4.3 Android with 4G LTE.


Good good


----------



## sWaY20

I was going to enable lte again on 4.3, but this is what I'm getting on hspa+ on 4.3 and the new radios.










tappin from the NeXus 4


----------



## Cores

@everyone who replied about the battery
Sounds promising. I'm on 4.2.2 AOKP Milestone 2 with Franco Kernel and battery drains very rapidly (I've tested other ROMs and Kernels too). I get up to 3 hours only when I am lucky.


----------



## darkRyu

Anyone know when the update for 4.3 will be available ota to the nexus 4?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Anyone know when the update for 4.3 will be available ota to the nexus 4?


Go to settings, apps/all, find Google services frameworks, hit clear data then force stop. Go push update in about phone/status and see if it comes through, if not keep repeating that process...it works I just did it with my nexus 10. Took 2 times.

tappin from the NeXus 10


----------



## CarFreak302

For those concerned about the battery life on 4.3, I was down to 18% last night after roughly 14hours of "normal" use.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Go to settings, apps/all, find Google services frameworks, hit clear data then force stop. Go push update in about phone/status and see if it comes through, if not keep repeating that process...it works I just did it with my nexus 10. Took 2 times.
> 
> tappin from the NeXus 10


Thanks for the reminder, forgot about that but I had to do it for 4.2.2.
Got it working on first try on my Nexus 4 and after a few tries for the Nexus 7


----------



## victini91

I'm on Nexus 4 16GB.
Illusion v2.1 ROM and Illusion Kernel.









Nexus 4 helping me tappin' on Tapatalk 4 Beta.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victini91*
> 
> I'm on Nexus 4 16GB.
> Illusion v2.1 ROM and Illusion Kernel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexus 4 helping me tappin' on Tapatalk 4 Beta.


And.............................. you're in









(Needed something different to say rather than just "Added")


----------



## victini91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> And.............................. you're in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Needed something different to say rather than just "Added")


Thanks...








I heard 4.3 has come in. Could be upgrading in a few-days time, but I still loved my phone with Illusion ROM, coz sometimes, my phone was performing way better than my Xperia Z.









EDIT: After seeing those member list, looks like I'm the only one that use Illusion ROMs, sweet...2x


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victini91*
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard 4.3 has come in. Could be upgrading in a few-days time, but I still loved my phone with Illusion ROM, coz sometimes, my phone was performing way better than my Xperia Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: After seeing those member list, looks like I'm the only one that use Illusion ROMs, sweet...2x


Most people probably aren't using the ROMs/Kernels that are on the list any more. I think there's only a couple of people that have actually had their entries updated at all







I might just completely do away with the whole ROM and kernel thing and just have a list of owners only to make it a bit simpler.

Edit: I've added a poll about this, vote for what you think everyone


----------



## djriful

I let my phone idle for 15 hours over the weekend. The battery stats graph line is almost straight across... wow... I love 4.3!


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> For those concerned about the battery life on 4.3, I was down to 18% last night after roughly 14hours of "normal" use.


Holy ****... can't wait for AOKP 4.3.


----------



## She loved E

Anyone else have issues with the mic volume being very low? When I talk to ppl they have a hard time hearing me, and I confirmed this today when leaving a new voicemail message and it is very hard to hear (and I was speaking LOUD).

Is there a setting I can change to fix this? TIA


----------



## darkRyu

Hey guys. Need some help here. Finnaly udate for 4.3 arives on my system. It says download finish. Then i clicked on it to install. It was installing then then press a button. Tgen it says installation aborted. Now when i check for system update in settings. It says system up to date. But its still on 4.2.2. Any help on how to upgtade ti 4.3 OTA would be noce thanks


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Hey guys. Need some help here. Finnaly udate for 4.3 arives on my system. It says download finish. Then i clicked on it to install. It was installing then then press a button. Tgen it says installation aborted. Now when i check for system update in settings. It says system up to date. But its still on 4.2.2. Any help on how to upgtade ti 4.3 OTA would be noce thanks


just keeping clearing the cache on google playsotre app and frameworks. If you had my issue which it sounds like then I would just re install the new OS.

Nexus Toolkit and the Official build. All it takes is 5 minutes to do


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> For those concerned about the battery life on 4.3, I was down to 18% last night after roughly 14hours of "normal" use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Holy ****... can't wait for AOKP 4.3.


What's wrong?


----------



## darkRyu

Hey guus. How come i can not in stall ota update of 4.3 on my n4. When installing it says "install untrusted zip" yes or no. I pressed yes then it ran and says insyallation aborted. My n4 is rooted and unlocked bootloader. Is that the problem??


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Hey guus. How come i can not in stall ota update of 4.3 on my n4. When installing it says "install untrusted zip" yes or no. I pressed yes then it ran and says insyallation aborted. My n4 is rooted and unlocked bootloader. Is that the problem??


Rooting break OTA.

Could always update it doing a different method.


----------



## darkRyu

Ok thanks. Ill update tjrough xda then


----------



## Oupavoc

My OTA update kept getting errors in the installation process. Turns out the flashed radio was the culprit. After a stock flash and unroot, tried the update again and it worked perfectly. On 3.4 and rooted and thinking about trying to see if i should get lte back!


----------



## Scott1541

2 and a half hours screen time with mostly web browsing, no games and it's down to 47%. All on wifi as it hasn't left the house


----------



## JMCB

Well I just got the phone today from T-Mobile and within 3 hours I already chipped the right bottom side of the phone. My daughter and I were walking around and she dashed out towards a card and the phone fell from my pocket. =/ They really don't make them like they used to. Wish there was something I could do - at least I can upgrade every 6 months now. I upgraded from a Samsung Galaxy Nexus - and that phone was VERY sturdy and never had any problems like today (but the Nexus 4 seems way more responsive).

I would also like in the club. I have the 16GB version.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Well I just got the phone today from T-Mobile and within 3 hours I already chipped the right bottom side of the phone. My daughter and I were walking around and she dashed out towards a card and the phone fell from my pocket. =/ They really don't make them like they used to. Wish there was something I could do - at least I can upgrade every 6 months now. I upgraded from a Samsung Galaxy Nexus - and that phone was VERY sturdy and never had any problems like today (but the Nexus 4 seems way more responsive).
> 
> I would also like in the club. I have the 16GB version.


Oh man that sucks so bad man.... Congrats on the new phone though you are gonna love it!


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Well I just got the phone today from T-Mobile and within 3 hours I already chipped the right bottom side of the phone. My daughter and I were walking around and she dashed out towards a card and the phone fell from my pocket. =/ They really don't make them like they used to. Wish there was something I could do - at least I can upgrade every 6 months now. I upgraded from a Samsung Galaxy Nexus - and that phone was VERY sturdy and never had any problems like today (but the Nexus 4 seems way more responsive).
> 
> I would also like in the club. I have the 16GB version.


That does suck









Also I've listed you as stock on the list, I assume that's right since you just got it


----------



## JMCB

Yup, for now. =)

Randomly this morning I used the alarm clock on the phone, and hit snooze - well then the phone shut off and I couldn't get it on for several hours. I played with it trying to get it on and randomly 3 hours later I tried again and it was working. Any ideas? Should I have it looked at?


----------



## UZ7

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2020336 PA 4.3 Preview









https://plus.google.com/107979589566958860409/posts/bTRJsgt13AR









Remember for this you would need new bootloader and all the other goodies (gapps etc..)

Code:



Code:


This build has still problems with root. If you follow Android news you know that Google changed access rights and the permission system, it's not easy right now. That means PAPrefs will not be able to write hybrid props. Hybrid engine is OK, but you cant communicate to it.
Everything else should be fine.

Those who can live with it for now, get it. The rest, stay on stock 4.3 or PA 4.2.2 until root has been fixed and that will probably take a while as koush and chainfire are working, as well as us trying to figure out Androids new policy system.


----------



## djriful

So why the ROM JSS15J diff from the stock? Mine JWR66V


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So why the ROM JSS15J diff from the stock? Mine JWR66V


Google screwed up and released two different ones, I'm not exactly sure to be able to explain it, but that's the basics. It is a problem in the roming and kernel world though, bc they'll have to build to separate kernels. It affects the most used roms from what Franco said, cm, aokp, carbon, pa, etc...

tappin from the NeXus 4


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Yup, for now. =)
> 
> Randomly this morning I used the alarm clock on the phone, and hit snooze - well then the phone shut off and I couldn't get it on for several hours. I played with it trying to get it on and randomly 3 hours later I tried again and it was working. Any ideas? Should I have it looked at?


Was it on low battery at all? I've heard of problems like this when phones are on low battery where they turn off and you can't get them on again for ages.

I've never had this happen though, and I don't really use the alarm clock either


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I have been having the same issue. Phone would just die off when. At 87% battery


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So why the ROM JSS15J diff from the stock? Mine JWR66V


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2382880
Quote:


> *Why didn't Google release JSS15J as stock?*
> A Google employee mistakenly thought that JSS15J only has changes related exclusively to the new Nexus 7 device. He later apologized and acknowledged his mistake. JSS15J has an updated Nexus 4 kernel with dozens of GPU commits/improvements. Based on most recent information, Google is planning on releasing JSS15J factory images for the new Nexus 7 only, but not for the Nexus 4.


----------



## Blaze0303

So far my battery drain is wonkers. My standby and light use time is epic! But if I play Real Racing 3 (very cpu/gpu intensive) I lost 18% in less then 5min, no joke. Its driving me nuts.

Edit: Guess I should of mentioned that I'm on 4.3 JWR66V with Franco 173.


----------



## Scott1541

I could do with whacking franco kernel on mine again







I normally use it whether I'm running a rom or stock.


----------



## djriful

wow thanks for the information on the ROM builds.... I think i am going back to Custom ROM for now... ._.

But really what was the wifi issue? I am not having the problem.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> wow thanks for the information on the ROM builds.... I think i am going back to Custom ROM for now... ._.
> 
> But really what was the wifi issue? I am not having the problem.


One is stock/image based and one is for AOSP.

If you're not having any issues I wouldn't worry too much about it.

But I always jumped to custom ROMs as its more fun to play with.


----------



## JMCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Was it on low battery at all? I've heard of problems like this when phones are on low battery where they turn off and you can't get them on again for ages.
> 
> I've never had this happen though, and I don't really use the alarm clock either


Nope - battery was full. =(


----------



## mingqi53

Add me! Owned it since this past winter IIRC, running 4.3 stock on the 8 GB model.

Was hoping the Moto X would be my next phone given the hype.. but boy did that not meet my expectations or price range for that matter. Sticking with this phone for awhile!


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Add me! Owned it since this past winter IIRC, running 4.3 stock on the 8 GB model.
> 
> Was hoping the Moto X would be my next phone given the hype.. but boy did that not meet my expectations or price range for that matter. Sticking with this phone for awhile!


I've added you as [Stock 4.3] for now, I may go through the list and either get rid of ROMs entirely, or at least tidying the list up next week.

This is just a little heads up, I'm messing with the list soon and your entry may change a little


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Add me! Owned it since this past winter IIRC, running 4.3 stock on the 8 GB model.
> 
> Was hoping the Moto X would be my next phone given the hype.. but boy did that not meet my expectations or price range for that matter. Sticking with this phone for awhile!


I think the world cried out just a lil on that news, I was highly disappointed. Moto could've been a game changer.

tappin from the NeXus 4


----------



## Rezzin

Hey everybody, this looks like a great place to make my first post.









Just got my Nexus this week. I'm so happy with it, such a huge upgrade from any other phone that I've owned (In both performance and looks).

Running stock Android 4.3 on the 16 GB model.



Absolutely love the build quality and overall finish of this phone.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezzin*
> 
> Hey everybody, this looks like a great place to make my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my Nexus this week. I'm so happy with it, such a huge upgrade from any other phone that I've owned (In both performance and looks).
> 
> Running stock Android 4.3 on the 16 GB model.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love the build quality and overall finish of this phone.


Hello and welcome to OCN, and welcome to the Nexus 4 owners club too


----------



## Kimir

Odd, I don't see myself in the owners list








I've got the 16Gb one running 4.3 stock


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Odd, I don't see myself in the owners list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the 16Gb one running 4.3 stock


Sorry, must have missed you


----------



## Kimir

No problem


----------



## Cores

Finally got around to getting 4.3 on my Nexus 4. I am running an unofficial build of CyanogenMod 10.2 and wow, 4.3 is fast. I score much higher on benchmarks and things do feel snappier than before. Battery life is a little better too.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> Add me! Owned it since this past winter IIRC, running 4.3 stock on the 8 GB model.
> 
> Was hoping the Moto X would be my next phone given the hype.. but boy did that not meet my expectations or price range for that matter. Sticking with this phone for awhile!


I have had the Nexus 4 since December (was delayed to December due to horrific issues keeping up with stock, of you remember too) and I couldn't be more happy with this device. I will personally be staying with this phone until at least mid 2014 as I think it is up for the job.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> I have had the Nexus 4 since December (was delayed to December due to horrific issues keeping up with stock, of you remember too) and I couldn't be more happy with this device. I will personally be staying with this phone until at least mid 2014 as I think it is up for the job.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I have mine since may and absolutely love it. In probably gonna hang on top it until at least the next nexus is out


----------



## ihatelolcats

ive had my n4 since launch. i had the opportunity to play around with my friends stock gs4 and tbh is not worth $300 more than the nexus 4. the 1080p screen is nice but i dont really like the button setup. its also a larger form factor, but i could live with that to have the screen. im looking forward to the next nexus, but my phone is still going strong with only one tiny scratch on the screen. right now with cm10.2 and faux kernel its running the best it ever has


----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ive had my n4 since launch. i had the opportunity to play around with my friends stock gs4 and tbh is not worth $300 more than the nexus 4. the 1080p screen is nice but i dont really like the button setup. its also a larger form factor, but i could live with that to have the screen. im looking forward to the next nexus, but my phone is still going strong with only one tiny scratch on the screen. right now with cm10.2 and faux kernel its running the best it ever has


Hey how is the battery life with cm 10.2 and faux kernel? And did you over clock?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ive had my n4 since launch. i had the opportunity to play around with my friends stock gs4 and tbh is not worth $300 more than the nexus 4. the 1080p screen is nice but i dont really like the button setup. its also a larger form factor, but i could live with that to have the screen. im looking forward to the next nexus, but my phone is still going strong with only one tiny scratch on the screen. right now with cm10.2 and faux kernel its running the best it ever has
> 
> 
> 
> Hey how is the battery life with cm 10.2 and faux kernel? And did you over clock?
Click to expand...

i havent had time to test the battery really but it seems good. i overclocked to 1.836ghz as well


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Paranoid Android is probably the best ROM for Nexus 4. I am still bothered by Android in general for some reason. I want to have a OS which i dont have to update and mess around with. For some reason i juts cant settle down and be like: I like how the OS, icons look so i will be using it. When i had my iPhone 4 i did not update the OS for more then 1 year, I have the iPad 3 and still same OS.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Paranoid Android is probably the best ROM for Nexus 4. I am still bothered by Android in general for some reason. I want to have a OS which i dont have to update and mess around with. For some reason i juts cant settle down and be like: I like how the OS, icons look so i will be using it. When i had my iPhone 4 i did not update the OS for more then 1 year, I have the iPad 3 and still same OS.


You will always have to update no matter the OS

The only mess with you could possible need on a Nexus 4 is LTE which is two zip giles

You dont needs to do anything with roms or anything on a Nexus

Didnt IOS 6 come out during that time and IOS 7 is out so yeah update time.

Though no update is mandatory


----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i havent had time to test the battery really but it seems good. i overclocked to 1.836ghz as well


Hey I'm on stock room 4.3 . installed the faux kernel to overclock to 1.836 ghz. But for some reason it keeps crashing on me. I used the one click root toolkit from xda to root. Any ideas?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i havent had time to test the battery really but it seems good. i overclocked to 1.836ghz as well
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm on stock room 4.3 . installed the faux kernel to overclock to 1.836 ghz. But for some reason it keeps crashing on me. I used the one click root toolkit from xda to root. Any ideas?
Click to expand...

Prolly getting to hot at the clock speed, plus that's only an alpha kernel like all of the 4.3 kernels are right now.

tappin from the NeXus 4


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i havent had time to test the battery really but it seems good. i overclocked to 1.836ghz as well
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm on stock room 4.3 . installed the faux kernel to overclock to 1.836 ghz. But for some reason it keeps crashing on me. I used the one click root toolkit from xda to root. Any ideas?
Click to expand...

yeah that OC might be too high. first try at stock speed to make sure everything is OK and go from there


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Why do you need to OC N4?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why do you need to OC N4?


I was gonna ask the same thing, but look at the forum were on, I won't judge. Imo though the n4 needs no oc, this thing is a beast just stock. The n4 gets toasty even on stock clock though just on reg tasks. I'm betting it's just the kernel though, it's still very new with all the 4.3 stuff being merged in.

tappin from the NeXus 4


----------



## Scott1541

Well the poll is a draw, if my vote is excluded then "No" wins, so it looks like the ROMs are staying







I will still tidy the list up a bit though and remove any unnecessary version numbers.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Well the poll is a draw, if my vote is excluded then "No" wins, so it looks like the ROMs are staying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will still tidy the list up a bit though and remove any unnecessary version numbers.


Yeah I think it should just be [Stock] [CM] [AOKP] [PA] [PAC] etc... type and kernel [Faux] [Franco] [Motley] [Trinity] etc... no need to get in depth lol too much work


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Yeah I think it should just be [Stock] [CM] [AOKP] [PA] [PAC] etc... type and kernel [Faux] [Franco] [Motley] [Trinity] etc... no need to get in depth lol too much work


I was going to cut it back to just ROM and kernel, with no versions, just names. I like the idea of just abbreviating the names as well, I'll probably do that so that an entry looks like this:
*Username [CM] [Franco]
*
IMO there's no need to put ROM and Kernel on each row when they could just be listed at the top so people know which is which. I probably won't get around to doing this until tomorrow now though, I've got a laptop to sort out but it looks like a case of PEBKAC


----------



## CarFreak302

Up and running on PA 3.94 now. I had to go back to 4.2.2 though, I couldn't get it to flash while on stock 4.3 no matter what I could do.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> Up and running on PA 3.94 now. I had to go back to 4.2.2 though, I couldn't get it to flash while on stock 4.3 no matter what I could do.


I use wug's toolkit to get me to 4.3 stock then from there flashed PA.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So you have to do a factory reset in order to install PA 4.3?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So you have to do a factory reset in order to install PA 4.3?


If you're going from 4.2.2, it would be advisable but if you're going from 4.3 stock to PA 4.3 then it would be fine.

Of course you also have the bootloader and modem to flash as well.



Still has a few bugs to kink out but its pretty good so far.


----------



## Marin

Nexus 4 almost bricked, I'll keep it short with bullet points.

- Was using it for GPS like usual in my car and had it plugged up to the car charger. Phones mounted on my dash.
- Driving back the N4 shut down and displayed on the screen that it was. Once it did the red LED started flashing whenever it was plugged into the charger.
- Thought it was just cooling off so waited a bit and it didn't turn on. Look online later and noticed that there's some issue where if the phone runs out of battery or something it'll brick itself.
- Didn't want to open it up to pop the battery out (since one of the solutions was that). Spent two hours trying to turn it on and having the screen flash on every 20 minutes and shutting down.
- Finally put it on the Qi charger and it managed to boot all the way up. 73% battery life at this point.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Nexus 4 almost bricked, I'll keep it short with bullet points.
> 
> - Was using it for GPS like usual in my car and had it plugged up to the car charger. Phones mounted on my dash.
> - Driving back the N4 shut down and displayed on the screen that it was. Once it did the red LED started flashing whenever it was plugged into the charger.
> - Thought it was just cooling off so waited a bit and it didn't turn on. Look online later and noticed that there's some issue where if the phone runs out of battery or something it'll brick itself.
> - Didn't want to open it up to pop the battery out (since one of the solutions was that). Spent two hours trying to turn it on and having the screen flash on every 20 minutes and shutting down.
> - Finally put it on the Qi charger and it managed to boot all the way up. 73% battery life at this point.


Did you try Volume Up + Power Button?


----------



## CarFreak302

I tired the Wugfresh way multiple times, I always got stuck on the PA logo while loading. I was content to stay with stock 4.3 for a while, but then I noticed my phone would randomly shutoff. I ended up not using the Wugfresh utility at all, I did it all via command prompt, I was surprised by how easy it was. Now to decide if I want to try a different kernel out...Will I have to reset all my preferences at programs after I change that?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Did you try Volume Up + Power Button?


Indeed I did.

Phones been chugging along fine though for the past week though.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> I tired the Wugfresh way multiple times, I always got stuck on the PA logo while loading. I was content to stay with stock 4.3 for a while, but then I noticed my phone would randomly shutoff. I ended up not using the Wugfresh utility at all, I did it all via command prompt, I was surprised by how easy it was. Now to decide if I want to try a different kernel out...Will I have to reset all my preferences at programs after I change that?


I would back up my programs/data via Titanium then make a copy and put it on the comp just in case.

I backed up everything and did a fresh wipe.

When I was stuck on the logo yesterday, i just went on twrp and deleted the entire data/system folder and reinstalled PA again.

You could do the fastboot method if you wanted.


----------



## sWaY20

It's impossible to brick a nexus device.

tappin from the NeXus 4


----------



## iandroo888

Nexus 4 16GB w/ CM 10.1.2 with a spigen crystal HD screen protector XD

great phone. upgraded from a Samsung Galaxy S II (T989) with CM on it too.

took a while to root this phone (dont know why) but after rooting and getting CM on it. downclock to 384 up to 1ghz. works great. love it to death









oh also got LTE to work as well. T-Mobile. Fastest speeds ive gotten so far is 30.79Mbps down 8.25Mbps up . using the 33 band provided on a thread on XDA


----------



## RussianC

LG Nexus 16GB with AOKP, and stock Kernel. Colors are fine as they are and battery is okay.
Had the LG Optimus before this. Hated how it needed these fixes for normal Nexus 4 Rom's to work so I switched back to Nexus 4. Miss the SD Card. (Also had only Edge with T-Mobile no love for 1,900mhz)
Before that Upgraded from a HTC One S. Horrible Driver support from HTC and Amoled is trash at it's current state.
Used my Nexus 4 for about 3 months and Literally still have the Original Plastics on it. Still waiting for my Front and back glass protectors from China









Overall love this phone, and with the freedom of Android I will be using it for a very good amount of time.


----------



## Scott1541

Okay people I've taken the list away for editing







Everything up until this post should be up-to-date when the lists are back









(Just in case it confused anyone, the old lists will remain until the new ones go up)

Edit: I'm attempting to get a google docs form and list set up. The form is done and seems to work nicely, now I need to work on getting a list done that can go in the OP


----------



## Scott1541

*UPDATE*

*The new member list has been implemented, along with a shiny new membership form







For the existing members I've just copied and pasted from the old list, so if anything is wrong please update it via the new form and let me know here*









E- The form is in a spoiler just below the member list in the OP


----------



## steadly2004

The form in hidden a spoiler, which is hidden in mobile apps, kind of ironic for the nexus 4 owners club. LOL. Can't get to it on the phone. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> The form in hidden a spoiler, which is hidden in mobile apps, kind of ironic for the nexus 4 owners club. LOL. Can't get to it on the phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha









I might see how it looks out of the spoiler but resized a bit.


----------



## kj1060

Anyone else getting the "Package file was invalid." error message when trying to update apps (primarily Google ones)? I am getting it on both my Nexus 4 and Razr Maxx.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kj1060*
> 
> Anyone else getting the "Package file was invalid." error message when trying to update apps (primarily Google ones)? I am getting it on both my Nexus 4 and Razr Maxx.


Nope, maybe leave it and try again tomorrow?


----------



## kj1060

Maybe... I had this trouble yesterday. I did get my Razr to update by getting off the wifi and using 4G. So we will see with the Nexus 4.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kj1060*
> 
> Anyone else getting the "Package file was invalid." error message when trying to update apps (primarily Google ones)? I am getting it on both my Nexus 4 and Razr Maxx.


Yeah it's a known issue. Hopefully they fix it soon. My nexus 7,10 and S4 GE are doing it.


----------



## Scott1541

Finally got my N4 rooted and a custom kernel flashed on 4.3







I'm still running stock for the time being though.

Also I notice someone has actually used the new membership form


----------



## darkRyu

Where is the "enter" button while texting? Im texting a series of thing and trying to look to skip to the next line with the enter button. But then to come find out there is no enter button to go to the next line. There is a smiley face button!! Can anyone show me how to skip top the next line please


----------



## ihatelolcats

what keyboard do you have


----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what keyboard do you have


I have the regular keyboard that comes with n4 4.3. Typing every where else has the enter button except for while typing in the texting.


----------



## darkRyu

OK. just found my solution. Just press the shift key and the smiley key will turn into enter


----------



## Apinchof

Has anyone else been having trouble with downloading things from the play store.

error retrieving information from server google play

Tried to fix it by dirty reiinstalling my rom

no fix

Tried Clearing the updates

No fix

Finally 
Clean install and downgrade rom to latest stable build

Fixed

Seems to be effecting 4.2.2 and 4.3 user though, not just limited to AOKP.


----------



## Kimir

Yep, I had that error with both my nexus 4 and nexus 7 just after installing 4.3. I looked a little on the web and found a solution. The suggestion was removing and adding back you google account, tried and worked.


----------



## Apinchof

Thought it was because I updated by ROM.
But seems to be a play store issue
I was on 4.2.2


----------



## Oupavoc

Need your help guys! Got a little issue. I've had my N4 since launch day. All this time no issue till about 3-4 weeks ago. Idk what's going on and why. Lately I've haven't been able to receive or send MMS! Picture or video or a mass text to more then one person! I'm on the latest version of android! Stock but bootloader unlocked and rooted! Any help appreciated!


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Need your help guys! Got a little issue. I've had my N4 since launch day. All this time no issue till about 3-4 weeks ago. Idk what's going on and why. Lately I've haven't been able to receive or send MMS! Picture or video or a mass text to more then one person! I'm on the latest version of android! Stock but bootloader unlocked and rooted! Any help appreciated!


Check your APN.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Need your help guys! Got a little issue. I've had my N4 since launch day. All this time no issue till about 3-4 weeks ago. Idk what's going on and why. Lately I've haven't been able to receive or send MMS! Picture or video or a mass text to more then one person! I'm on the latest version of android! Stock but bootloader unlocked and rooted! Any help appreciated!


adblock installed?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Check your APN.


That's the first thing I did! Its the right settings!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> adblock installed?


Yes I do? Can this be the issue? I'll disable and try!

Thanks guys!

Edit: turns out adblock+ was the culprit. I disabled it and MMS worked! Anyway to make the app not affect MMS? If not I'll just delete it!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Check your APN.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first thing I did! Its the right settings!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> adblock installed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do? Can this be the issue? I'll disable and try!
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Edit: turns out adblock+ was the culprit. I disabled it and MMS worked! Anyway to make the app not affect MMS? If not I'll just delete it!
Click to expand...

i dont know, but it blocks a certain port mms uses
not sure how to fix it without uninstalling, sorry


----------



## UZ7

Could try using Adaway or changing MMS port from 80 to 8080, some say it works, some say it doesnt so its a toss up.


----------



## djriful

The root in 4.3 is still buggy. I suggest you don't root it for the moment.

I had to go back all the to stock stock unroot. Everything works perfectly.


----------



## zephiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The root in 4.3 is still buggy. I suggest you don't root it for the moment.
> 
> I had to go back all the to stock stock unroot. Everything works perfectly.


It's not buggy anymore. SuperSU works great but I tend to stick to koushs super user which is built into the rom.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## UZ7

Anyone checked out hells core kernel?

http://www.android-hilfe.de/custom-kernel-fuer-google-nexus-4/410455-kernel-jb-jss15j-jwr66v-hells-core-b33-13-08-2013-a.html

It has given me a good above stock score (@stock clocks) and has a fairly good undervolt out of the box and has a lot of tweaks. I've also gotten an improvement in battery life. I usually just manually undervolt but the tweaks on it give it better performance without having to downclock and stay stable.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/jcks.png/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/ruyp.png/
@stock clocks


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Anyone checked out hells core kernel?
> 
> http://www.android-hilfe.de/custom-kernel-fuer-google-nexus-4/410455-kernel-jb-jss15j-jwr66v-hells-core-b33-13-08-2013-a.html
> 
> It has given me a good above stock score (@stock clocks) and has a fairly good undervolt out of the box and has a lot of tweaks. I've also gotten an improvement in battery life. I usually just manually undervolt but the tweaks on it give it better performance without having to downclock and stay stable.
> 
> 
> @stock clocks


Graphic Score almost doubled... and test 2 as well... wow.


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Graphic Score almost doubled... and test 2 as well... wow.


gpu throttling. nothing new. The custom kernel probably upped the throttle limit


----------



## Scott1541

Is anyone else having a problem viewing the member list? I don't know whether it's just me or others too.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Graphic Score almost doubled... and test 2 as well... wow.


Ah sorry man I didn't label it

Left one is extreme and right one is normal











The middle two scores is when I was on the custom kernel, one on bottom stock kernel.


----------



## UZ7

Little late but just an update

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images

4.3 (JWR66Y/JSS15Q) updates.

Changes:
http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/08/22/developer-changelog-aosp-updated-with-the-latest-round-of-4-3-fixes-including-both-jwr66y-4-3_r1-1-and-jss15q-4-3_r2-2/

Mostly security fixes and N7 multitouch fix, nothing too big.

And for N4 users using Paranoid Android:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44918333&postcount=41212
ROM merged and Gapps to latest









Think OTA is already rolling out.


----------



## squad

I was looking into this phone and I heard Nexus 5 is coming out. A friend of mine selling his 16 gig for 300 dollars with 3 cases. Is it a good idea to pick up one or wait a few months? I have no phone or plan atm but looking to buy a phone so I won't be tie in a contract.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squad*
> 
> I was looking into this phone and I heard Nexus 5 is coming out. A friend of mine selling his 16 gig for 300 dollars with 3 cases. Is it a good idea to pick up one or wait a few months? I have no phone or plan atm but looking to buy a phone so I won't be tie in a contract.


Nexus 5? More like Nexus 10 is the coming thing first.

LG just announced LG2 and Motorola (Google) just announced Moto X. I doubt Nexus 5 is in 2013.


----------



## ihatelolcats

$300 is a little high imo for a used n4 thats a year old already. $250 would be a better deal


----------



## Milestailsprowe

They run $260 on ebay so no to $300


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *squad*
> 
> I was looking into this phone and I heard Nexus 5 is coming out. A friend of mine selling his 16 gig for 300 dollars with 3 cases. Is it a good idea to pick up one or wait a few months? I have no phone or plan atm but looking to buy a phone so I won't be tie in a contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Nexus 5? More like Nexus 10 is the coming thing first.
> 
> LG just announced LG2 and Motorola (Google) just announced Moto X. I doubt Nexus 5 is in 2013.
Click to expand...

Nexus 5 will be coming this year, only question is who is making it, lg or moto. IMO I really hope moto does and model it after the x, but better.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## UZ7

PA: 082313 rom 082213 gapps
Kernel: hells-Core_b35_4.3 kernel
Stock clock, -100mV


----------



## Scott1541

I really need to do something with mine soon, I'm still running stock 4.3


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I really need to do something with mine soon, I'm still running stock 4.3


Haha back up and flash away! This is one of the main reasons why I went PA, first the tablet UI and second the ability to change colors/transparency for the toolbar







and thats like 1 of a million features that PA has to offer.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Haha back up and flash away! This is one of the main reasons why I went PA, first the tablet UI and second the ability to change colors/transparency for the toolbar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats like 1 of a million features that PA has to offer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Last time I used PA I had the top and bottom bars a nice creamy white colour that was real easy to look at. I may get romming again next week, I've been a bit preoccupied with uni stuff lately, although I'm pretty much free now for a month before actually starting uni









ION about 10 seconds before typing this post I got smacked in the face by my laptop falling on me


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Last time I used PA I had the top and bottom bars a nice creamy white colour that was real easy to look at. I may get romming again next week, I've been a bit preoccupied with uni stuff lately, although I'm pretty much free now for a month before actually starting uni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ION about 10 seconds before typing this post I got smacked in the face by my laptop falling on me


Yeah during school I hardly flash or only flash every other day then weekends I update.

Now going from 4.2.2 to 4.3 when school was in session sucked lol, bad mistake. Had to run with stock/deleted apps for a day.


----------



## Scott1541

That reminds me of when I had my iPhone 4 with tethered jailbreak and it crashed in the morning at school, I rebooted and it was stuck in a boot loop all day


----------



## Xanatos

My screen broke. I can see the display OK since the broken glass is just up top, but now touch input is real iffy.

Should I send this to LG for repair, or should I order a replacement screen and attempt a repair myself?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xanatos*
> 
> My screen broke. I can see the display OK since the broken glass is just up top, but now touch input is real iffy.
> 
> Should I send this to LG for repair, or should I order a replacement screen and attempt a repair myself?


See if you can get a quote from lg then check the prices online for parts and look for tutorials to see if they're hard to do.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## resis

How is the camera on the Nexus 4? I hear it's rather mediocre.

I want a phone now, but the new Motorola devices won't be coming to Europe anytime soon. Is the Nexus a good choice/alternative? Not really interested in the N5 as I don't want an even larger phone.

What worries me is the glass backplate. What a stupid decision. May be premium design, but I'd rather have durable plastic than (not even gorilla) glass.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> How is the camera on the Nexus 4? I hear it's rather mediocre.
> 
> I want a phone now, but the new Motorola devices won't be coming to Europe anytime soon. Is the Nexus a good choice/alternative? Not really interested in the N5 as I don't want an even larger phone.
> 
> What worries me is the glass backplate. What a stupid decision. May be premium design, but I'd rather have durable plastic than (not even gorilla) glass.


Camera is similar to the iPhone but not software optimized so mediocre + not optimized = so-so.

Most people just get cases so the back doesn't break so easily. But if you were looking for plastic back the s4 is the phone choice. Good cam? HTC one or the new lumia.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Scott1541

I don't really use the camera on mine a lot but IMO the camera on my previous phone (iPhone 4) was a little better.

I always seem to be going on about my old iPhone 4 in this thread







To be fair it was a very good phone though, and I do kind of miss it. I don't miss the rectangle shapes it left on my jeans through wear though


----------



## resis

Hmm, seems I have to wait for what Motorola brings to Europe then. Hope they announce something soon.


----------



## sixor

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/32567/google-slash-100-from-the-price-of-its-nexus-4-smartphone/index.html


----------



## resis

Would be awesome if Google could process my order at last, which it can't and probably wont until they raise the price back up.


----------



## Scott1541

That price drop should get a few more sales









I guess it's going to have quite a negative effect on the people trying to sell their devices though


----------



## Xanatos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xanatos*
> 
> My screen broke. I can see the display OK since the broken glass is just up top, but now touch input is real iffy.
> 
> Should I send this to LG for repair, or should I order a replacement screen and attempt a repair myself?
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can get a quote from lg then check the prices online for parts and look for tutorials to see if they're hard to do.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4
Click to expand...

I can't get a quote. Apparently, a technician needs to see it first.


----------



## Oupavoc

Google slashing the phones price by $100 is huge! For the price you can't beat it!


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Google slashing the phones price by $100 is huge! For the price you can't beat it!


Unless you are not able to order it off their broken site.


----------



## Scott1541

Right, I've finally installed PA again after updating to 4.3







Need to get installing all of my apps again now and resoring my call logs and text messages.


----------



## UZ7

Not sure how you are with kernels but I've been using hell core b35 and its given me good performance with battery saving.


----------



## Scott1541

Ooooooh, I like saving battery







I was just going to stick franco kernel on like I normally do but I might check this out now


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Ooooooh, I like saving battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to stick franco kernel on like I normally do but I might check this out now


http://www.android-hilfe.de/custom-kernel-fuer-google-nexus-4/410455-kernel-jb-jss15j-jwr66v-hells-core-b36-02-09-2013-a.html

This is the original one

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45292083#post45292083

And this one is the new XDA one, actually not the same guy, just basing it on his work


----------



## ihatelolcats

anyone else looking forward to the nexus 5? the recent buzz has me excited to get one. n4 is still going strong though


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> anyone else looking forward to the nexus 5? the recent buzz has me excited to get one. n4 is still going strong though


Looking forward to it but not entirely sure if I want it right when it comes out like I did with the Nexus 4. Mine still chugging strong, still looks brand new and works perfectly fine. If they price it right I may consider it but the resale value has gone down since the price drop lol.


----------



## resis

I'm very much curious about the Nexus 5. It may likely be based on the LG G2 design, which is good, but it will also likely be as large as the G2, which makes it effectively not an option for me. Unless Google introduces a "mini" version, than I'm going to be pissed, as I just ordered me a S4 mini to flash stock Android on it.

So I was craving for a Nexus 5 mini, but now I even kind of don't want to see it, to justify my choice. In a month we will know, but man, I don't want to wait anymore, but if they do announce a compact Nexus 5, I'm gonna rage, lol.

Though, with Amazon I have 30 days return policy and I can flash S4 back to default OS I guess. Hmm.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> I'm very much curious about the Nexus 5. It may likely be based on the LG G2 design, which is good, but it will also likely be as large as the G2, which makes it effectively not an option for me. Unless Google introduces a "mini" version, than I'm going to be pissed, as I just ordered me a S4 mini to flash stock Android on it. So I was craving for a Nexus 5 mini, but now I even kind of don't want to see it, to justify my choice. In a month we will know, but man, I don't want to wait anymore, but if they do announce a compact Nexus 5, I'm gonna rage, lol.Though, with Amazon I have 30 days return policy and I can flash S4 back to default OS I guess. Hmm.


Well see right now they're doing the number trend so who knows.
Nexus 4 =4.7"
Nexus 5 =5.2" (rumors)
Nexus 7 =7"
Nexus 10 = 10"

So pretty much they're based on sizes. Maybe they'll do a Google edition of a smaller phone but right now with rumors it would most likely be 5"+

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Scott1541

I'm not all that bothered about the Nexus 5 since I don't think I'm getting one. (student budgets and all







) Sure I'd like to see it be a great success, more so than the Nexus 4, there just won't be one in my pocket.


----------



## Stevo

When I had my Nexus S I switched to the Nexus 4 a year and half later. With this Nexus 4 I can see it holding strong for 2-3 years. The only thing bugging me now is that I cracked the back glass.....

I have never felt that the phone was slow at any point. The only issue I have with it is what the problem with other smartphones is the battery doesn't last a week before needing a charge


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> The only thing bugging me now is that I cracked the back glass.....


Get a dbrand skin, you'll never even know it's cracked. I have both their carbon fiber back and faux mahogany and both are exceptional.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Get a dbrand skin, you'll never even know it's cracked. I have both their carbon fiber back and faux mahogany and both are exceptional.


Actually Just ordered it last week and it came in on tuesday. Pressed the bad boy on and looks slick.


----------



## resis

I'd suggest this.


----------



## Scott1541

I've just got a cheapo Nillkin TPU case on mine that covers the back and sides. Not the best looking I admit but it does the job


----------



## UZ7

I'm using the Ringke Hybrid Fusion Case, I bought my bro a dbskin (silver one) and it looks good, havent gotten one myself yet tho









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2154545


----------



## resis

Aww, this is sick. Almost regret not buying Nexus 4.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Yeah that's the one I have on my phone right now, it's awesome!


----------



## Ves

I'm the Android websites are already calling it a Nexus 5. Don't think they've learned from the Key Lime Pie > KitKat naming.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ves*
> 
> I'm the Android websites are already calling it a Nexus 5. Don't think they've learned from the Key Lime Pie > KitKat naming.


Well slowly people are trying to piece things together that make sense like how LG's FCC shows a casing that looks like the one on the video and not the sony z1 and when they looked at the rom that was running it was an early version of key lime pie (not renamed).

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/05/the-lg-d820-looks-surprisingly-like-the-possible-next-nexus-has-a-2300mah-battery-lte-802-11ac-wi-fi-and-wireless-charging/


----------



## morbid_bean

Hello everyone, I thought I would share this awesome Experiment Google is doing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1424899/talk-android-google-releases-world-wide-maze-chrome-experiment-game-in-celebration-of-chrome-s-5th-birthday


----------



## sWaY20

I really hope this is exactly what the Nexus 5 will look like. http://www.droid-life.com/2013/09/06/lg-nexus-5-round-up-a-beautiful-render-plus-everything-we-know/

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I really hope this is exactly what the Nexus 5 will look like. http://www.droid-life.com/2013/09/06/lg-nexus-5-round-up-a-beautiful-render-plus-everything-we-know/
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


I hope that too, it does look really good.
Glad to see the device size is no bigger than the nexus 4 too (of all of this is true, ofc).

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7283/potential-nexus-5-fcc-disclosure-reappears-lgd820


----------



## UZ7

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/09/the-lg-d820821-supposedly-isnt-a-new-nexus-phone-according-to-evleaks-its-a-cdma-compatible-g2-variant/

Welp theres this.. lol

But what questions me is the ROM that was used when probing the device unless their G2 will come with 4.4

Reddit talk lol

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1lu9ee/heres_something_interesting_to_look_at_regarding/


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/09/the-lg-d820821-supposedly-isnt-a-new-nexus-phone-according-to-evleaks-its-a-cdma-compatible-g2-variant/
> 
> Welp theres this.. lol
> 
> But what questions me is the ROM that was used when probing the device unless their G2 will come with 4.4
> 
> Reddit talk lol
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1lu9ee/heres_something_interesting_to_look_at_regarding/


With the amount of evidence we've seen, we're still confident that the D820 will be the next Nexus.

i hope so at least lol. dat 1080p


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Really don't see a point to get N5. N4 is fast enough and screen is good enough. Battery is pretty good. Maybe Nexus 6


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really don't see a point to get N5. N4 is fast enough and screen is good enough. Battery is pretty good. Maybe Nexus 6


That's got me thinking, when is phone tech going to get to a point where it has advanced so much that new tech won't bring any real benefit to users? Like how it is with computers now where businesses and a lot of consumers are still using the same computers they got 4 or more years ago.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> [quote name="ZealotKi11er" url="/t/1349992/google-nexus-4-owners-club/710#post_20770078"]Really don't see a point to get N5. N4 is fast enough and screen is good enough. Battery is pretty good. Maybe Nexus 6


That's got me thinking, when is phone tech going to get to a point where it has advanced so much that new tech won't bring any real benefit to users? Like how it is with computers now where businesses and a lot of consumers are still using the same computers they got 4 or more years ago.[/QUOTE]

I think we're at that point with phones already. There's no real world changing features or hardware in newer phones, just tweaks, extra gimmicks, more improvements with existing features and hardware.

That being said, this phone is plenty fast, I'd be very content in keeping it for quite a while longer, but my need for new crap is overwhelming and I have to upgrade. I use my phone constantly, so I want something different a few times a year which is why I switched to t mobile.

tapping from the Nexus 4


----------



## ihatelolcats

to me the trend is already toward more efficiency processors rather than raw power. people will still want to replace their phones periodically because of wear and tear. i imagine the next thing after that would not resemble a modern phone anymore. hopefully it will have holograms and a neural interface


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really don't see a point to get N5. N4 is fast enough and screen is good enough. Battery is pretty good. Maybe Nexus 6


For the screen size that it has it could be smaller in shape (or larger screen). It has a crappy camera. People say battery life is not great. No LTE (or sort of). LCD is awesome (I prefer it), but OLED is a bit better economically. Glass back is nice, but not very robust.

I think there are plenty of reasons for an upgrade, provided these things are upgraded on the 5.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am saying this because its a Nexus Phone. Software > Hardware. Having had Galaxy Nexus before i did not see much change going to Nexus 4 even though the screen was better, camera was better, battery was better, CPU/GPU/RAM was much better, looks where better. In the end of the day because they have same OS the difference is like 10%. The only phone that got me interested is Note III but thats just too expensive. I will have to wait for Note IV to get it with contract.


----------



## sWaY20

Looky what came for me today...finally!!!










tapping from the Nexus 4


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Looky what came for me today...finally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tapping from the Nexus 4


Sucks that i cant buy it from Canada. I tried it for a Week and man is it good.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Looky what came for me today...finally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tapping from the Nexus 4


Haha same here, I got one 2 weeks ago. Been using it for youtube/netflix (breaking bad







) and using Chrome for online streams/movies etc...


----------



## sWaY20

I can't wait for kouche's allcast app to work, I want to cast everything.

tapping from the Nexus 4


----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Haha same here, I got one 2 weeks ago. Been using it for youtube/netflix (breaking bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and using Chrome for online streams/movies etc...


Hey how good is the video steamed straight from chrome browser to chromecast? Thanks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Hey how good is the video steamed straight from chrome browser to chromecast? Thanks


Thats not something u want to do really because it only support avi and mp4. No mvk meant pointless for me.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Hey how good is the video steamed straight from chrome browser to chromecast? Thanks


I guess it will depend on the quality and the rig (bandwidth purposes etc...) the rig does have to send the data to the chromecast but I've had 1080p movies run just fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats not something u want to do really because it only support avi and mp4. No mvk meant pointless for me.


Yeah you're right, mkv does work but kinda useless if it doesnt support change in audio/subtitles or what not, there are other ways such as using a program that encodes on the fly and casts it onto the browser but may/may not look that good because of the bandwidth/quality and large file size (higher quality). I haven't experimented too much on it but it does work, just quality was a bit okay.


----------



## shadman

I received my Nexus 4 a week ago, coming from a Galaxy SII and just wanted to say, its quite an upgrade for $200. I didn't think I could spend so little money for a phone off contract and still get an upgrade that was noticeable, but I did!

I was looking at Sony Phones, as they are pretty cool and not many people here in the US have them, but the lower end models were meh. Might still get one later, but it better be damn good for me to leave this.

Only con to the phone is it slides off everything!


----------



## ihatelolcats

yeah ive almost dropped mine a couple times because its so slick. read up in the thread there are some vinyl backings that look good and should help


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadman*
> 
> I received my Nexus 4 a week ago, coming from a Galaxy SII and just wanted to say, its quite an upgrade for $200. I didn't think I could spend so little money for a phone off contract and still get an upgrade that was noticeable, but I did!
> 
> I was looking at Sony Phones, as they are pretty cool and not many people here in the US have them, but the lower end models were meh. Might still get one later, but it better be damn good for me to leave this.
> 
> Only con to the phone is it slides off everything!


I wouldn't recommend it, the lower end Xperia's are pretty dodgy


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadman*
> 
> I received my Nexus 4 a week ago, coming from a Galaxy SII and just wanted to say, its quite an upgrade for $200. I didn't think I could spend so little money for a phone off contract and still get an upgrade that was noticeable, but I did! I was looking at Sony Phones, as they are pretty cool and not many people here in the US have them, but the lower end models were meh. Might still get one later, but it better be damn good for me to leave this.Only con to the phone is it slides off everything!


I use my phone naked most of the time, I just put a wet apply protector on the back, no more sliding and easier to grip.

tapping from the Nexus 4


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadman*
> 
> Only con to the phone is it slides off everything!


It's not the first phone with a glass, or low friction material back and I'm sure it won't be the last








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yeah ive almost dropped mine a couple times because its so slick. read up in the thread there are some vinyl backings that look good and should help


I'm used to it since my phone before had a glass back too, I just put a nice grippy case on that and it was all good.







I don't have such a good case for the Nexus 4 though so it still slides around a little, but not as much as without it.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Said it a few pages back, and I'll say it again, dbrand back skin, $10, looks great, even fixes the notorious issues with the orb charger.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Said it a few pages back, and I'll say it again, dbrand back skin, $10, looks great, even fixes the notorious issues with the orb charger.


But if you want to see the Nexus back it's not what you'd want. I had a carbon fiber one and it was cool but it got lint and other crap in the open parts. Took it off after a week.

tapping from the Nexus 4


----------



## UZ7

http://m.androidcentral.com/our-best-look-yet-possible-nexus-successor could be? Maybe?









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## UZ7

PA fans:

Version 3.99.1-RC1 (release candidate)
https://plus.google.com/107979589566958860409/posts/7L6ft4w8JrH


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> PA fans:
> 
> Version 3.99.1-RC1 (release candidate)
> https://plus.google.com/107979589566958860409/posts/7L6ft4w8JrH










Upgrade time for me then, I'm not sure if I'm running 3.98 or 3.99 though


----------



## UZ7

http://www.androidheadlines.com/2013/09/lg-nexus-5-leaks-android-4-4-kitkat-startup-screen-whos-excited-now.html

ooo la la


----------



## djriful

I'm thinking of going back into PA + Franco Kernel... then I heard Kitkat 4.4 ....


----------



## Scott1541

We are definitely getting 4.4 right?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> We are definitely getting 4.4 right?


Oh for sure!!!

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Oh for sure!!!
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


I thought it would but just checking


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> We are definitely getting 4.4 right?


Haha most likely a few days after the announcement we will get it OTA or in image format, thats how they always do it and even the Galaxy Nexus still has support.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Haha most likely a few days after the announcement we will get it OTA or in image format, thats how they always do it and even the Galaxy Nexus still has support.


Man... I just love the nexus


----------



## djriful

Love the new skin. PA ROM with Poweramp iOS 7 skin.


----------



## resis

^ downloaded, best skin indeed.

Poweramp is incredible. It made my GS4 mini sound better than my Sony Walkman. Better, than my super bass Walkman! It has such intense and clean bass, while retaining strong and clean heights, it's incredible.

No other player I tried has this amount of sound quality, because as soon as I turned up the bass a little it sounds like dubstep...


----------



## resis

Say, is there a way to use a wallpaper instead of album art in the background? I know I can add any picture as album art, but it's not like I'm keep to do it for a couple of hundred tracks one by one.


----------



## pez

I'm actually regretting not picking up a 16GB N4 before they went out of stock. Like one of the biggest regrets of my phone history lol. My GF had one and we ended up returning it because she ultimately couldn't justify the purchase. Wish we hadn't. Anyhow, trying to get the GNex I have up to snuff







.


----------



## Xanatos

my touch input is iffy from a drop where only the top portion of the screen cracked. the screen and digitizer prices have been raised a bit since i last checked or they are out of stock. does anyone if i can just order the digitizer and replace it while keeping the old cracked screen to fix the touch input or is a new screen required?


----------



## Blue Dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xanatos*
> 
> my touch input is iffy from a drop where only the top portion of the screen cracked. the screen and digitizer prices have been raised a bit since i last checked or they are out of stock. does anyone if i can just order the digitizer and replace it while keeping the old cracked screen to fix the touch input or is a new screen required?


if they are anything like a NDS, then there are actually two screens. the touch screen on the outside and the lcd on the inside. never opened a phone myself so I cannot confirm this though...


----------



## victini91

Is 4.4 really the Android Nestle's KitKat? Coz if yes, I will be getting ready to buy some...hee...hee....








I just hope 4.4 would turn out well from inside to outside, not just because of its yummy name.


----------



## pez

I'm guessing everyone is also still enjoying their Nexus 4s . I see rumor a possible LTE version will release alongside the Nexus 5. I might actually take that over the 5. I still think the Nexus 4 is one of the best looking phones to date.


----------



## Kimir

I don't get it, isn't the Nexus 4 got an LTE chip, just need some tweaking to get it working... And google probably can to that into an update.
You can find how to on XDA.


----------



## Scott1541

The LTE chip only ever worked in certain regions. I think the countries it works in are using band 2, but I'm not sure. Most of the people who were/are using LTE on the Nexus 4 are in Canada


----------



## RatPatrol01

I was using LTE on T-mobile in upstate NY, problem is, enabling LTE weakens the radio overall for some reason, so I would get 4g speeds, but spend most of my time with a very inconsistent signal, or no signal at all. Not to mention switching from HSPA+ to LTE has very little noticeable effect outside of downloading large files. In the end I'm much happier now that I've gone back and re-disabled LTE.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I am in love with my PA Nexus 4. I am really tempted to try Ubuntu on it...any got any experience?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I don't get it, isn't the Nexus 4 got an LTE chip, just need some tweaking to get it working... And google probably can to that into an update.
> You can find how to on XDA.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> The LTE chip only ever worked in certain regions. I think the countries it works in are using band 2, but I'm not sure. Most of the people who were/are using LTE on the Nexus 4 are in Canada


Scott is correct. Like the iPhone 5S and 5C, the Nexus 5 is supposed to have one phone that is 'universal' in the sense that you buy one phone, and are able to take it to any carrier of your choosing. I imagine the Nexus 4 LTE edition would follow suit.

This is also good for people who buy and sell phones a lot. As a phone junkie, it's the small things.


----------



## UZ7

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/10/17/breaking-nexus-5-partially-visible-in-the-play-store-ahead-of-release/

Not sure if everyone has seen it yet but here is the official "tease/mistake" pics of the nexus 5. Was briefly posted on the playstore with the 16GB being priced at $349. So that means the 32GB should be around 400ish. So tempted to get it but I dunno lol.. I'm just buying into hardware now... first world problems eh.. one thing that i was hoping for was a larger battery since the G2 had a bigger one.. if the official specs is 2300mAh then I dunno... was hoping for 2,500-3,000mAh with that size.


----------



## ihatelolcats

ah i wish it was $300 for the base model


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ah i wish it was $300 for the base model


There was another rumor that it could be:

16GB - 2,300mAh battery - $349
32GB - 3,000mAh battery - $399

but at this point google can price scale it to whatever they want because they know people will buy







, but I'm hoping for that larger battery size to help with the beefy hardware


----------



## morbid_bean

http://www.geek.com/android/nexus-5-time-google-event-on-1024-points-to-nexus-and-play-news-1574361/


----------



## kj1060

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.geek.com/android/nexus-5-time-google-event-on-1024-points-to-nexus-and-play-news-1574361/


Link doesn't work, page not found. Also from the title in the link I think there is some confusion in what is happening on October 24th, Droid Life (which uses Geeks.com as source) doesn't think there is anything Nexus related happening on that day.


----------



## morbid_bean

So any speculations on 4.4 Guys? What do you think?

Rumor after Rumor after Rumor.... So I guess the Latest "Rumor" is today now..

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/10/31/the-nexus-5-and-kitkat-launch-today-october-31st/

Who is all planning to stick with their Nexus 4? Anyone going to be trying for a N5?


----------



## Scott1541

I think I'm sticking with my N4 for another year at least. I can't exactly afford a new phone right now, plus there's other things I want to buy


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Yea sticking with my N4 for quite some time.


----------



## Stevo

I ordered a Nexus 5 32gig. I still may stick to the N4 not sure right now.


----------



## ihatelolcats

only now that it has gone out of stock do i realize how much i wanted to buy one


----------



## pez

Verizon whiffs it once again....February will be the end of them for me.


----------



## sWaY20

I'll order a nexus 5 in a month or so, nothing wrong with the 4, I just can't stay with one phone for long.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## ihatelolcats

16gb black came back in stock. got one:thumb:


----------



## Oupavoc

Ordered a Black 32GB should get it next week


----------



## falcon26

Ordered 16gb black. Got email this morning mine has shipped will be here Monday 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GamerPips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Ordered 16gb black. Got email this morning mine has shipped will be here Monday
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


...
Quote:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


......
Quote:


> Sent from my Nexus 4


.........
Quote:


> my Nexus 4


wat


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerPips*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Ordered 16gb black. Got email this morning mine has shipped will be here Monday
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .........
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> my Nexus 4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

its not monday yet.


----------



## Stevo

I got a email regarding mine has shipped also, it should come next week sometime. I'm a little worried since I got the white version and I read a post somewhere that they said its not a soft back.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> I got a email regarding mine has shipped also, it should come next week sometime. I'm a little worried since I got the white version and I read a post somewhere that they said its not a soft back.


Its not supposedly. Its polycarbonate!


----------



## jas9009

got a 16gb black one with me, 3 months old.
protected with rearth ringke fusion


----------



## djriful

KitKat 4.4 for Nexus 4 is out.


----------



## Scott1541

Not sure if I can be bothered flashing, I'll probably just wait for it to come out via OTA


----------



## djriful

Wait for OTA, Google Experience Launcher isn't available for other device yet except Nexus 5. For now you will only see icon changes, the rest looks same as 4.3.


----------



## UZ7

So far I'm liking 4.4...

Anyways I'll eventually get N5 maybe.. I dunno yet









http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/12/05/download-android-4-4-1-ota-kot49e-for-the-nexus-4/

Here is Android 4.4.1 update


----------



## jackblack644

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> So far I'm liking 4.4...
> 
> Anyways I'll eventually get N5 maybe.. I dunno yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/12/05/download-android-4-4-1-ota-kot49e-for-the-nexus-4/
> 
> Here is Android 4.4.1 update


Here is Android 4.4.2 update!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have really been disappointed by the quality of custom ROM in general. There are so many Android phones now that even having a Nexus device is not safe anymore. After trying so many 4.4 ROM for the second time i go back to stock 4.4.2 and everything is fine. I would really like to have developers focus in one phone and not a bunch. PA is the only one i have used in the past but their 4.4 is not out.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have really been disappointed by the quality of custom ROM in general. There are so many Android phones now that even having a Nexus device is not safe anymore. After trying so many 4.4 ROM for the second time i go back to stock 4.4.2 and everything is fine. I would really like to have developers focus in one phone and not a bunch. PA is the only one i have used in the past but their 4.4 is not out.


4.4 just came out, it takes time to port over features to an all new redesigned update to android. Some roms have tons of features that will conflict with so many different things, you have to have patience with roms, or just don't run them. Those devs that make some of those roms are doing it in their spare time bc they like doing it and share it. If you have problems running a rom bc it's still new, then don't run it, that simple. Don't blame the devs, were lucky to get roms and these features period.

Imo present day android is perfect, I have no need to flash roms anymore unless I get bored and want to customize my phone a lil more. I'm not knocking roms either, I just don't go crazy like I used to, I see no need. Kernels on the other hand are more valuable but that needs no explanation. Those are I'm guessing easier to make and get stable faster, and Franco is a kernel Jedi.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> 4.4 just came out, it takes time to port over features to an all new redesigned update to android. Some roms have tons of features that will conflict with so many different things, you have to have patience with roms, or just don't run them. Those devs that make some of those roms are doing it in their spare time bc they like doing it and share it. If you have problems running a rom bc it's still new, then don't run it, that simple. Don't blame the devs, were lucky to get roms and these features period.
> 
> Imo present day android is perfect, I have no need to flash roms anymore unless I get bored and want to customize my phone a lil more. I'm not knocking roms either, I just don't go crazy like I used to, I see no need. Kernels on the other hand are more valuable but that needs no explanation. Those are I'm guessing easier to make and get stable faster, and Franco is a kernel Jedi.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


Features are nice but most custom ROMs break things then fix. Everyone has different experiences. I too used to install different ROM before and only really started trying 4.4 ROMs to make up for having a 4 instead of 5.
I feel like we should have more phone specific ROMs and not ports.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> 4.4 just came out, it takes time to port over features to an all new redesigned update to android. Some roms have tons of features that will conflict with so many different things, you have to have patience with roms, or just don't run them. Those devs that make some of those roms are doing it in their spare time bc they like doing it and share it. If you have problems running a rom bc it's still new, then don't run it, that simple. Don't blame the devs, were lucky to get roms and these features period.
> 
> Imo present day android is perfect, I have no need to flash roms anymore unless I get bored and want to customize my phone a lil more. I'm not knocking roms either, I just don't go crazy like I used to, I see no need. Kernels on the other hand are more valuable but that needs no explanation. Those are I'm guessing easier to make and get stable faster, and Franco is a kernel Jedi.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5
> 
> 
> 
> Features are nice but most custom ROMs break things then fix. Everyone has different experiences. I too used to install different ROM before and only really started trying 4.4 ROMs to make up for having a 4 instead of 5.
> I feel like we should have more phone specific ROMs and not ports.
Click to expand...

Nexus roms aren't ports unless it's a brand new rom from a brand new nexus. The features are ports from older roms unless they absolutely have to build from scratch.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## pez

The only 'port' for a Nexus right now is 4.4 to the GNex. And those are still rough, but slowly getting better. Most of those development teams divide into smaller groups and focus on specific devices. I'm not really impressed with any of the ROMs that I see in existence for my Note 3, but I'm also not dissatisfied with TouchWiz (surprisingly).


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Yes I finally upgraded to beta 4.0 PA. I actually miss some of the features that have yet to be ported. I'm hoping they will get them soon.


----------



## Scott1541

I've been running Purity 4.4 (whatever the version is) for over a week now and it's been alright. I'm unsure as to whether I'm going to stick with it yet though as while there's nothing about the ROM making me want to switch, there may be another ROM that's more desirable.


----------



## UZ7

Nowadays I just stick to stock rom, load up Nova Launcher, faux123 kernel, xposed/gravity box etc... I had these on my N4 before I got the N5 an I still have the same setup and works pretty well.

Right now I get about 4-5hr OST w/ LTE and about 5+ on WiFi on my N5 -75mV (VS) My N4 which was getting about 3-4hr on average with hspa/wifi and -100mV undervolt.

But nonetheless I think xposed/gravity box is everything you need without having to flash ROMs


----------



## Scott1541

It appears OP of the Nexus 5 Owners Club has stolen the first half of OP of this thread for the OP of that thread. Damn those pesky N5 owners









(Probably used OP too much in this post but I don't care, call the police I'm a maniac)


----------



## GamerPips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new skin. PA ROM with Poweramp iOS 7 skin.


the music.
yes
many yes.


----------



## BLAMM0

Hi, just found this thread









Running my Mako with LiquidSmooth, because the original Android consumed the whole battery while just being idle after a day... Went custom after that and never looked back







Kind of very happy after purchasing this phone, the other one I own is a Samsung Galaxy Ace II (slow bastard, but Liquid Smooth cured it a little).

What's your average battery life? Mine currently is 2days when using wi-fi and other stuff


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I just switched from PA to stock KitKat in preparation for Lollipop. Man stock 4.4.4 eats up battery compared to PA. You also really see how awesome and seamless PA was and how much better it is than stock.

5.0 should be dropping very soon. I cannot wait.


----------



## pez

I loved PA on my GNex, though Lollipop will probably fix a bunch of things with KK.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Nexus 6 just went live on AT&T. Pre-ordered mine







.


----------



## Scott1541

My Nexus 4 is running Purity at the minute but I'm not actually using it anymore







Something is wrong with the digitizer, there's a 1/4" line across the screen where the touch recognition doesn't work.

I can't be bothered to fix it right now so it's just lying around on my desk.


----------



## CarFreak302

The digitizer behind my soft keys died on me last weekend.... Just in time for the OPO to go on pre-order again


----------



## Scott1541

It's about half way up the screen on mine, so you can work around it by moving things up/down or rotating the phone. I've kind of abandoned the android camp and I'm using an iPhone 5 now though


----------



## CarFreak302

I just use Pie Controls for now. And I doubt I'll go back to an iPhone. I use too many Google services regularly.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Did anyone else get Gravity for free from Play? It was a decent movie.


----------



## Torvi

So ive got myself Nexus 4 recently and after 2 days of heavy ads on every possible app i decided to root it and put cyanogen mod. What ive experienced due to it is less fps on games such like Real Racing 3 compared with stock 4.4.4 kitkat


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> So ive got myself Nexus 4 recently and after 2 days of heavy ads on every possible app i decided to root it and put cyanogen mod. What ive experienced due to it is less fps on games such like Real Racing 3 compared with stock 4.4.4 kitkat


Try to check out a few threads on XDA about 'performance' kernels. I find that the majority of XDA are battery-life craving individuals. Therefore, most of the stock kernels for each ROM lean more towards power efficiency, rather than sheer performance. If you don't feel like delving into kernels (it's actually just as simple as flashing a ROM), you can always download something like SetCPU to monitor the CPU speed and activity during an app...if it's being throttled, you can go into SetCPU and tweak it back to max/stock speeds.


----------

